# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março  2016



## jonas_87 (1 Mar 2016 às 07:48)

*









*

*
Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mar 2016 às 07:53)

Boas,

Bem,  por aqui o mês começa com capacete na serra, curioso.
*10,6ºC*


----------



## Geopower (1 Mar 2016 às 08:44)

bom dia. Céu limpo em Telheiras. 10,7*C. Vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mar 2016 às 09:56)

Esta madrugada ocorreu formação de geada (fraca) no 2º local de seguimento, por norma Março/Abril são os ultimos meses onde se forma geada por lá.
Foi a geada numero 12.
Em Alcabideche a mínima foi de *9,1ºC*, por lá a mínima terá caido aos *1,5ºC*, duas realidades bem distintas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2016 às 10:26)

Bom dia! A noite foi bem fria e por cá até tivemos geada, mas amanheceu com um sol glorioso e já está a aquecer!


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2016 às 11:15)

Boas

Inversão esta madrugada, mínima perto do solo 6,9ºC e no terraço 9,5ºC

Agora muito sol com céu completamente limpo, vento nulo e tempo ameno 16,0ºC


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2016 às 12:23)

O dia já segue quente, estão 17,5ºC com vento nulo, a pressão é bem alta 1031,0hpa


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mar 2016 às 13:24)

Por aqui este 1º dia de Março acordou com nevoeiro e bastante gélido.
De salientar a ocorrência de geada, embora fraca em pontos mais elevados, e em alguns vales ainda foi era bem visivel ás 8 horas.
mínima: 5.7ºC
actual: 16.8ºC

Agora a tarde segue amena e agradável.


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2016 às 13:28)

Está a aquecer a força toda!! 18,5ºC a ver se tenho os primeiros 20ºC de Março, que não será novidade nenhuma visto que em todos os meses deste fraco inverno tive dias com 20's ou mais


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Mar 2016 às 13:44)

Boas!
Sigo com *19,6°C* e a mínima ficou nos *11,4°C*. Como dizia o outro: "Março, marçagão, manhãs de inverno e tardes de Verão."


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Mar 2016 às 14:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Bem,  por aqui o mês começa com capacete na serra, curioso.
> *10,6ºC*


É muito interessante o capacete aparecer já nesta altura do ano...


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mar 2016 às 14:18)

Tiagolco disse:


> É muito interessante o capacete aparecer já nesta altura do ano...



Sim por norma só aparece na época da forte nortada, entre maio a agosto.
Hoje nem estava vento intenso, esteve é uma madrugada bem húmida, muito provavelmente a formação do  capacete pode estar relacionado com isso.
O carro estava completamente molhado, e as estradas bem húmidas, faço ideia dentro da serra, ocorreu de certeza precipitação oculta.
Amanhã devo andar por lá, nem me importava de percorrer a serra com o capacete.


----------



## AnDré (1 Mar 2016 às 17:24)

Março começa cheio de força! 

Ainda há 3 dias estava na neve, e hoje já esteve óptimo para um passeio na praia.


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2016 às 17:42)

Boas

Máxima de 19,7ºC

Agora estão 18,2ºC junto a praia já se instala a confusão


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mar 2016 às 20:04)

*10,8ºC*
Vento forte, não esperava tanto vento por aqui.

Resumindo a volta de bike em termos de vento.

Alcabideche - Vento moderado a Forte
Cabreiro - Vento forte
Murches Vento moderado a Forte
Guincho - Vento forte a muito forte ( Troços da ciclovia intransitáveis devido a grande acumulação de areia, a estrada também tinha alguma areia)
Raso -  Vento moderado ( Não me lembro de presenciar uma diferença tao grande de vento entre o Guincho e Raso, embora no Guincho faça mais vento que o Raso, lá é que a EMA do IPMA devia estar.)
Cascais - Vento fraco a moderado
Amoreia- Vento moderado a forte
Alcabideche - Vento forte


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mar 2016 às 20:16)

Por aqui foi uma excelente tarde, que faz valer um dos provérbios relacionados com este mês, "Março, marçagão de manhã Inverno, de tarde Verão."
Estes dia quentes até já dão vontade de meter as mãos á terra e avançar com os preparativos da horta.
Máxima de :19.1ºC
Actual: 14.7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mar 2016 às 20:30)

Os extremos térmicos vão  se dilatando, alguns dados de hoje.

Seiça,Ourem:  *-1,2ºC* /  *19,7ºC*
Tomar: *-0,7ºC* / *19,5ºC*
Montalvo,Constancia:* 0,6ºC* / *19,1ºC*
Lousã:* 1,1ºC */ *19,1ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2016 às 20:41)

Boa noite. Vejo no IPMA a possibilidade de aguaceiros para amanhã de tarde... será?


----------



## DaniFR (1 Mar 2016 às 21:55)

Boa noite 

*10,2ºC*, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Máxima: *18,3ºC*
Mínima: *1,1ºC*


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2016 às 23:43)

Boas

Aqui sigo com vento nulo e 10,7ºC

Amanha mais um dia quente e de sol...


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Mar 2016 às 23:53)

Depois deste belo evento nada melhor do que começar Março com sol (e umas férias que já calhavam bem).

Mínima: *7,5ºC*
Máxima:* 17,2ºC*

Vento moderado agora

Deste mês não espero grandes chuvadas, aliás as previsões também concordam...


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Mar 2016 às 00:24)

Vento maluco! Rajadas de 50 km/h!


----------



## Geopower (2 Mar 2016 às 09:03)

bom dia!12,1*C. Vento moderado de N. Céu nublado.


----------



## miguel (2 Mar 2016 às 12:15)

Boas

Mínima alta de 10,4ºC

O dia segue com muito sol, vento nulo e tempo ameno estão já 16,3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mar 2016 às 13:33)

Boas tardes,

Alcabideche segue nos *15,5ºC.*

Que ventania brutal na serra e a cotas bem baixas, 150 mts, junto à barragem da mula, logo coloco alguns videos.


----------



## miguel (2 Mar 2016 às 13:40)

17,3ºC e vento muito fraco apenas uma brisa...


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2016 às 15:13)

O dia hoje está a ser muito diferente de ontem.
O dia acordou com sol e com nebulosidade, mas agora já não se vê o sol, e está a começar a aparecer algumas nuvens escuras no céu.
mínima: 9.5ºC
máxima: 16.4ºC
actual: 16.2ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2016 às 15:13)

Boa tarde. Aqui já chuvisca...


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2016 às 15:16)

Boa tarde. Aqui já chuvisca fraco...


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2016 às 15:36)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa tarde. Aqui já chuvisca...


O chão já está todo molhado... já molha bem.


----------



## Candy (2 Mar 2016 às 15:42)

Boas,
Apesar de não se ver nada no radar, por aqui chuvisca há cerca de meia hora. Chuvinha miúda mas que que molha. Carros e chão, tudo molhado. Não forma poça. 
Estava chuvita vem acompanhada de algumas rajadas de vento que, embora não sendo fortes, fazem-se ouvir.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Mar 2016 às 16:32)

Boas!
A máxima ficou nos *19,9°C*.* *Não se aguentava de casaco na rua...
O céu está a ficar bastante nublado por nuvens baixas.


----------



## miguel (2 Mar 2016 às 18:09)

Máxima de 17,8ºC

Rajada máxima 34km/h

Agora céu encoberto (palha) e vento nulo, temperatura de 15,1ºC


----------



## Candy (2 Mar 2016 às 18:32)

Por Peniche nuvens baixas bastante escuras. Vai chuviscando. O vento aumentou de intensidade e sopra com rajadas. 
Sigo com 13ºC no centro da cidade


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mar 2016 às 19:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> Alcabideche segue nos *15,5ºC.*
> 
> Que ventania brutal na serra e a cotas bem baixas, 150 mts, junto à barragem da mula, logo coloco alguns videos.



Não esperava tanto vento na serra, pelo menos a 150 metros de altitude, embora a barragem encontra-se num corredor perfeito de vento, aquilo é sempre a abrir. A serra de Sintra tem um microclima único, só faltava o capacete. 



Entretanto um video bem demostrativo dos relatos do @Vitor TT , vento tranquilo na escadaria para o alto da Peninha, dado estar abrigado à nortada, chega-se lá ao topo exposto a norte e é incrível, em certos momentos é audível o vento a embater na pedra.
Como o StormRic disse, é sem duvida a fábrica do vento.

PS: Tentei fazer um zoom na zona da Ericeira e Cabo da Roca, mas não ficou grande coisa por razões óbvias.


Timelapse


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Mar 2016 às 19:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não esperava tanto vento na serra, pelo menos a 150 metros de altitude, embora a barragem encontra-se num corredor perfeito de vento, aquilo é sempre a abrir. A serra de Sintra tem um microclima único, só faltava o capacete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brutal!! A serra de Sintra é mesmo algo único. O timelapse está fantástico. Muito interessante aquela faixa de nuvens que não se move...


----------



## Candy (2 Mar 2016 às 19:43)

Final de tarde


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mar 2016 às 20:24)

*13,1ºC*
Morrinha


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Mar 2016 às 21:38)

Durante a madrugada ainda houve bastantes rajadas próximas dos 50 km/h, e à tarde também.

Mínima: *10,3ºC*
Máxima: *16,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mar 2016 às 23:06)

*12,1ºC
*
Como gosto de relembrar os eventos meteorológicos mais marcantes, faz hoje 3 anos que assisti a maior trovoada de sempre no 2ºlocal de seguimento*, *jamais me esquecerei o bombardeamento de raios superiores a 200 kAmp, foi incrível.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mar 2016 às 01:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> *12,1ºC
> *
> Como gosto de relembrar os eventos meteorológicos mais marcantes, faz hoje 3 anos que assisti a maior trovoada de sempre no 2ºlocal de seguimento*, *jamais me esquecerei o bombardeamento de raios superiores a 200 kAmp, foi incrível.


Off-topic: Estive a ver o seguimento de Março de 2013 e foi no dia 9 esse evento. 
Sinceramente não me lembro desse dia mas deve ter sido espetacular.


----------



## criz0r (3 Mar 2016 às 01:08)

Boa noite, iniciamos o dia 3 de Março quase na Primavera com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e 11,7ºC. Vamos lá ver o que nos reserva este mês.. por enquanto temos o senhor AA aqui mesmo ao lado todo majestoso, cá estaremos para ver .


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mar 2016 às 10:20)

O dia aqui acordou ventoso, com vento moderado.
mínima: 9.8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2016 às 13:28)

Tiagolco disse:


> Off-topic: Estive a ver o seguimento de Março de 2013 e foi no dia 9 esse evento.
> Sinceramente não me lembro desse dia mas deve ter sido espetacular.



Epa tens razão, eu com datas é complicado, foi efectivamente às 22:30 do dia 9 de março de 2013 
Basicamente foi uma célula que entrou na praia de ribeira de D´Ilhas e foi por ali fora sentido Oeste-Este e passou exactamente por cima do 2º local de seguimento. Tratou-se de aguaceiro torrencial com granizo, vento forte e trovoada violenta, a ribeira quase que saltou do leito, devem ter caído sem exagero 20 mm/ 30 mm em 20 minutos. Nesse evento  não consegui fazer qualquer video daquela tempestade , isso provocou uma azia até aos dias de hoje, pois não sei se vou assistir a algo semelhante.Na altura practicamente toda a zona ficou sem electricidade durante 10 horas, o som dos relâmpagos fez alguns vidros partirem no Sobral da Abelheira.


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2016 às 13:38)

Boas

Mínima de 10,2ºC

A manhã iniciou com vento forte, a rajada máxima foi de 60km/h ( 09:40)

Agora estão 16,9ºC e vento fraco


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mar 2016 às 13:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Epa tens razão, eu com datas é complicado, foi efectivamente às 22:30 do dia 9 de março de 2013
> Basicamente foi uma célula que entrou na praia de ribeira de D´Ilhas e foi por ali fora sentido Oeste-Este e passou exactamente por cima do 2º local de seguimento. Tratou-se de aguaceiro torrencial com granizo, vento forte e trovoada violenta, a ribeira quase que saltou do leito, devem ter caído sem exagero 20 mm/ 30 mm em 20 minutos. Nesse evento  não consegui fazer qualquer video daquela tempestade , isso provocou uma azia até aos dias de hoje, pois não sei se vou assistir a algo semelhante.Na altura practicamente toda a zona ficou sem electricidade durante 10 horas, o som dos relâmpagos fez alguns vidros partirem no Sobral da Abelheira.


Esperemos que voltemos a ter um dia como esse. Saudades de uma bela noite de trovoada...


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mar 2016 às 13:44)

Boas!
Sigo com *15,8°C*. Hoje a temperatura não quer subir. As alergias chegaram!!! Para mim é oficialmente primavera . Já gastei um pacote e meio de lenços só esta manhã.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2016 às 13:46)

Cascais segue com vento moderado e *16ºC*

De manhã a norte do raso, cheguei a registar vento a soprar a *48 km/h*.
Como já aqui referi em tempos, a uns 100 metros a norte do raso faz muito mais vento do que a zona da estação do IPMA, pois toda aquela area de edificado do farol, corta um pouco a intensidade de vento registado pela estação, falo claro do quadrante predominante, *Noroeste*/*Norte*.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mar 2016 às 20:18)

Boas!
Já sigo com *11,7°C*. A mínima deverá ser baixa.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Mar 2016 às 20:24)

Máxima de *15,8ºC* e mínima de *9,9ºC*, se calhar ainda será batida ao longo da noite com a temperatura atual de 10,6ºC

Mais um dia de vento por todo o lado, a fazer muitos cabelos voar, rajada de *47 km/h*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mar 2016 às 20:39)

O dia de hoje foi ameno, apesar do vento moderado, que ainda persiste.
máxima: 18ºC
actual: 14.1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2016 às 20:42)

Boas,

Sigo com vento forte e *11,3ºC.*
A nortada está nervosa.


----------



## Geopower (3 Mar 2016 às 21:10)

boa noite, Telheiras segue com 12,4ºC. Vento moderado de Norte.
Extremos do dia:
11,4ºC
18,0ºC


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2016 às 22:47)

Máxima de hoje ficou nos 17,4ºC

Rajada máxima 60km/h 

Agora estão 10,5ºC e vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2016 às 23:14)

Vento forte.
11,1 graus. 

É impressão minha ou o céu está muito mais estrelado que o habitual?  Aqui noto isso,  a única nebulosidade é sobre a serra.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mar 2016 às 23:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Vento forte.
> 11,1 graus.
> 
> É impressão minha ou o céu está muito mais estrelado que o habitual?  Aqui noto isso,  a única nebulosidade é sobre a serra.


Também noto isso. Deve-se ao facto da lua ainda não ter nascido, penso eu...


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mar 2016 às 23:39)

Boas noites!
Sigo com *11,3°C*, vento moderado e céu limpo. Há uma calmaria (estranha) na rua...só oiço as árvores a mexerem-se e oiço ruídos de fundo que parecem o som de ondas, mas deve ser só impressão...


----------



## Candy (4 Mar 2016 às 01:43)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Sigo com *15,8°C*. Hoje a temperatura não quer subir. As alergias chegaram!!! Para mim é oficialmente primavera . Já gastei um pacote e meio de lenços só esta manhã.


Off-topic
Lenços?... Eu já tomei uma caixa inteira de Aerios e já estou a tomar zyrtec! Já estou atacada na pele mesmo!!! Estranho é ser já ainda com frio e vento!


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mar 2016 às 11:40)

Chuvisco, vento moderado a forte e *12,9ºC*.
A serra simplesmente "desapareceu", dada estar envolta de nevoeiro.


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2016 às 11:58)

Boas

Mínima de 8,9ºC

Dia de céu encoberto, a tarde deve cair uns pingos a ver se dá para chegar a 1mm  

Temperatura actual 14,2ºC e vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mar 2016 às 12:13)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mínima de 8,9ºC
> 
> ...



Neste mês,aparentemente estamos condenados, e o gfs ate assusta...


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mar 2016 às 12:41)

O dia aqui acordou nublado, e vê-se algumas nuvens no céu.
mínima: 8.9ºC
actual: 14.2ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2016 às 12:42)

Boa tarde. Aguaceiros fracos desde o início da manhã. Agora aumentam de intensidade...


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mar 2016 às 13:29)

Candy disse:


> Off-topic
> Lenços?... Eu já tomei uma caixa inteira de Aerios e já estou a tomar zyrtec! Já estou atacada na pele mesmo!!! Estranho é ser já ainda com frio e vento!


Ahaha hoje já estou melhor, talvez por estar mais húmido, não sei...


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mar 2016 às 13:34)

Boas!
Sigo com *16,0°C*. A minima foi de *10,6°C*
Não choveu nada até agora e penso que hoje já não há esperanças. O céu vai abrindo bem.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2016 às 13:55)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa tarde. Aguaceiros fracos desde o início da manhã. Agora aumentam de intensidade...


Já chove bem...


----------



## Candy (4 Mar 2016 às 14:44)

Wouuuuuuuuuu... Chove muito em Peniche.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2016 às 14:50)

Aqui já chove bem e aumentou o vento...


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mar 2016 às 14:58)

A tarde aqui segue com vento moderada, e bem mais fresca.
Vejo ao longe os aguaceiros, mais aqui ainda só caiu uns pingos insignificantes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mar 2016 às 15:31)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A tarde aqui segue com vento moderada, e bem mais fresca.
> Vejo ao longe os aguaceiros, mais aqui ainda só caiu uns pingos insignificantes.



Já chegaram os aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mar 2016 às 16:02)

Chove bem por Cascais.


----------



## bmelo (4 Mar 2016 às 16:14)

Já chove um bocadinho na zona de Póvoa de Santa Iria, Vialonga, Alverca...


----------



## david 6 (4 Mar 2016 às 16:19)

vai chuviscando bem por Lisboa


----------



## bmelo (4 Mar 2016 às 16:27)

chove muito zona de Póvoa de Santa Iria, Vialonga, Alverca...


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mar 2016 às 16:35)

Há pouco passou um aguaceiro fraco por aqui e a temperatura desceu para os *14,5°C*. 
Off-topic: Estive a comparar as temperaturas do início de Março do ano passado com as temperaturas destes últimos dias e parece que não nos podemos queixar, pois no ano passado a baixa lisboeta já registava temperaturas de 25°C para cima. 
Este ano começa bem melhor que o ano passado. Já registo 4 dias de trovoada e o mês de Fevereiro foi bem mais chuvoso que o do ano passado. Estamos bem servidos.


----------



## Candy (4 Mar 2016 às 16:57)

O céu volta a ficar muito negro. Vem de noroeste e trás chuva.
12,5ºC no centro de Peniche. Vento moderado de NW.

Edit: O vento vem com rajadas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mar 2016 às 17:21)

Os aguaceiros não duraram mais do que uns 20 minutos, a seguir veio o sol que ainda persiste, mas sente-se um frio na rua.
A lareira já está acesa...


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2016 às 17:39)

Chove bem outra vez!


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2016 às 18:29)

Lol é o que digo deste primeiro dia de chuva deste Não evento... Choveu durante 15 minutos mas tão fraco que apenas acumulou 0,2mm e foi graças a um período de 2 minutos que foi mais que chuviscos 

Temperatura máxima 15,2ºC e rajada máxima de 34km/h

Agora estão 12,9ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Mar 2016 às 18:40)

Primeiros milímetros de Março chegaram, *0,5 mm*! Rajada de 47 km/h.

Máxima: *14,8ºC*
Mínima: *10,1ºC*

Estas temperaturas em Março ainda surpreendem, a máxima está 4ºC abaixo da média! Mas também lá para o fim de Março ainda é capaz de estar 4ºC ou mais acima da média...


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2016 às 18:45)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chove bem outra vez!


Aqui tem chovido o dia todo...


----------



## david 6 (4 Mar 2016 às 19:15)

já na Fajarda sigo com *10.9ºC* e por aqui isto está tudo molhado com poças de água, diria que passou um bom aguaceiro à pouco tempo


----------



## david 6 (4 Mar 2016 às 19:33)

aqui fica o gráfico desta semana de temperaturas aqui na Fajarda (desde o dia 29), com uma minima fresca no dia 1 de *0.4ºC* e uma máxima de *18.7ºC* no mesmo dia







actual *10.7ºC*


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2016 às 02:48)

*5.9ºC*


----------



## criz0r (5 Mar 2016 às 03:29)

Boas madrugadas, por aqui está uma noite calma, estão 10,2ºC e céu pouco nublado. Amanhã espera-nos um dia igual ao de hoje com aguaceiros fracos e boas abertas.


----------



## Geopower (5 Mar 2016 às 09:20)

bom dia! Céu muito nublado com abertas. Acabou de cair um aguaceiro curto, mas moderado. Vento fraco. 10,5ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Mar 2016 às 10:01)

O dia aqui acordou com sol, mas já caiu uns aguaceiros fracos no inicio da manhã.
mínima: 7.4ºC
actual: 12.6ºC


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2016 às 10:58)

Aqui ainda não caiu nada que contasse.. acumulados 0,0mm, mínima 9,9ºC e temperatura actual nada fria 14,1ºC sem ponta de vento


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2016 às 11:37)

tive minima de *2.1ºC* (devia era ter caido aguaceiros nesta altura  )
caiu aguaceiro moderado à bocado e agora caiu um fraco sigo com *12.1ºC*


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2016 às 12:02)

Bom aguaceiro o primeiro do dia! acumulados até agora 0,6mm, a temperatura passou dos 14,9ºC para os actuais 13,1ºC


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2016 às 13:51)

Já estão 15,2ºC afinal o dia acaba por ter uma máxima superior a de ontem 

0,8mm e duvido que chova mais... 1mm em 2 dias uma fartura, que acabe este padrão nojento de entradas frias...


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Mar 2016 às 13:55)

Boas!
Sigo com *15,0°C* e tive uma mínima bem baixa, de *8,3°C*. Sinceramente nunca pensei que descesse tanto. O céu está parcialmente nublado por cumulus, e não espero mais chuva hoje.


----------



## criz0r (5 Mar 2016 às 14:48)

Bom dia, passou um aguaceiro fraco por aqui de manhã que ainda deu para molhar o chão e a mini horta que tenho no quintal, segue agora um dia agradável com pouca nebulosidade vento fraco e 15,3ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Mar 2016 às 15:09)

Mínima de *8,9ºC *e máxima de *14,3ºC*

Acumulado de *1 mm
*


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2016 às 17:34)

aguaceiro neste momento com chuva em geral fraca e vento, trás mais vento que chuva este aguaceiro
*12ºC*


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2016 às 18:02)

Máxima de 15,5ºC

Não choveu mais nada o dia ficar marcado por um aguaceiro de 0,8mm 

Agora estão 12,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mar 2016 às 19:24)

Boas,

Por aqui andamos com dias frescos e ventosos.
Hoje, a máxima foi aos *13,1ºC*.
Em termos de acumulado, ontem *0,8mm* hoje *0,6 mm*, uma fartura. lol

Valente lestada para o outro fim de semana, até aqui vai fazer calor.


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2016 às 19:42)

*9.4ºC*


----------



## criz0r (5 Mar 2016 às 20:32)

Boa tarde, apanhei um aguaceiro moderado ainda à pouco deve ter sido o mais forte desde ontem. O acumulado desde as 00h vai em 1,6mm fruto dos aguaceiros fracos da madrugada, manhã e agora ao fim da tarde. Venha a Primavera com as suas trovoadas esperemos nós.. segue tudo calmo 11,1ºC, vento moderado e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Mar 2016 às 21:30)

Boas!
Sigo com *11,5°C*, céu limpo e vento nulo. Os próximos dias vão ser de muito sol. Depois de um mês chuvoso, não há nada melhor. 
As tempestades de Primavera não tardam a chegar.


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2016 às 22:18)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Sigo com *11,5°C*, céu limpo e vento nulo. Os próximos dias vão ser de muito sol. Depois de um mês chuvoso, não há nada melhor.
> As tempestades de Primavera não tardam a chegar.



Mês chuvoso?? tas no norte?


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2016 às 22:19)

Sigo com 10,6ºC e nada de aguaceiros...


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Mar 2016 às 22:58)

miguel disse:


> Mês chuvoso?? tas no norte?


Comparado com Janeiro, foi um mês perfeito. Choveu em metade dos dias. Não vou andar a escrever que foi um mês mau, porque não foi...


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Mar 2016 às 23:43)

Temperatura quase a atingir a mínima de hoje, vai nos* 9ºC*, sensação térmica de 5ºC 

Rajada de *50 km/h*, até agora Março são só dias com rajadas acima dos 45!

Aguaceiro a passar agora, acumulado de* 2,8 mm* e a subir.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Mar 2016 às 23:46)

Belo aguaceiro que acabou de passar. A temperatura desceu para os *10,8°C*.


----------



## criz0r (6 Mar 2016 às 04:38)

Boas madrugadas, a temperatura está nos 8,8ºC e vai descendo lentamente sem vento e com muito pouca nebulosidade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Mar 2016 às 11:57)

O dia por aqui acordou com sol, embora agora o céu se encontrar nublado.
O vento moderado tem marcado presença hoje.
mínima: 6.6ºC
actual: 13.6ºC


----------



## vortex (6 Mar 2016 às 14:03)

Boas!Por aqui registo 13,3ºC,Hr em 58%,com vento de Norte a rondar os 20Kmh.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mar 2016 às 14:36)

Boas,

Sigo com  um dia frio, *12,2ºC* e vento moderado a forte.
*0,8 mm*
________

Amanhã regressa o vendaval, vento médio nos *50 km/h* e rajadas nos *90 km/h*.


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2016 às 14:53)

Boas

Mínima de 9,2ºC

Agora estão 14,0ºC e vento nulo...chuva so em miragem


----------



## criz0r (6 Mar 2016 às 15:34)

Boa tarde, a mínima hoje foi de 8,4ºC e não passou disso, de momento o céu encontra-se muito nublado com vento por vezes moderado e 14,6ºC.


----------



## david 6 (6 Mar 2016 às 17:41)

minima: *5.4ºC*
maxima: *14.1ºC*
actual: *13.1ºC*

precipitação hoje foi 0 a de ontem foi 0.8mm


----------



## david 6 (6 Mar 2016 às 20:10)

vou com *9.8ºC
*
vou para segundo local agora para Lisboa, se alguem souber de um truque para proteger por exemplo a estação do lidl, auriol, para pelo menos fazer seguimento da temperatura que está em Lisboa em dias que não se passa nada


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Mar 2016 às 20:23)

Com a passagem do aguaceiro ontem perto da meia-noite, a temperatura mínima de ontem restabeleceu-se para os *8,8ºC*

Hoje a mínima foi de* 7,1ºC* e a máxima de Inverno de *13,4ºC
*
Acumulado de *1,5 mm *


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Mar 2016 às 20:39)

david 6 disse:


> vou com *9.8ºC
> *
> vou para segundo local agora para Lisboa, se alguem souber de um truque para proteger por exemplo a estação do lidl, auriol, para pelo menos fazer seguimento da temperatura que está em Lisboa em dias que não se passa nada



Boa noite david 6. É uma destas estações certo (https://img.olx.pt/images_olxpt/836...o-meteorolgica-auriol-electrnica_rev006.jpg)?

Infelizmente torna-se dificil obter valores de temperatura máxima corretos com estes sensores se não estiverem colocados à sombra e/ou com um rs caseiro, eu tenho um sensor La Crosse fixado dentro de 2 rolos de papel higiénico (diâmetro aproximadamente 7cm) envolvidos com folhas de papel, deixei ainda dois orificios um em cima e outro em baixo. Não é uma solução perfeita mas é melhor que nada, antes de revestir os rolos de papel com folhas de papel tentei revestir com folha de aluminio que era mais fiável, mas infelizmente o sinal perdia-se.

Com esta espécie de rs de rolo que eu fiz, para determinar a temperatura em qualquer instante durante o dia tenho de manter o rs à sombra (para me facilitar a tarefa de posicionamento do rs fixei o rs a um escadote velho). Já durante a noite este rs protege contra algum arrefecimento radiativo( típico de dias de céu limpo e vento nulo/fraco)

Em dias de chuva é que é mais tramado fazer registos, para proteger contra as primeiras gotas envolvi ainda as folhas de papel com pelicula aderente. Mas nestes dias só tenho uma solução colocar o escadote com o rs dentro de um alpendre e obter valores um pouco mais elevados ou colocar um chapéu de chuva no escadotecomo tive de fazer no fim-de-semana passado a propósito da queda de neve a cotas baixas e esperar que o escadote não voe com o vento


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Mar 2016 às 21:39)

Boa noite!
Estão *10,0°C*. A máxima ficou nos *15,5°C* e a mínima nos *8,0°C*. O dia foi marcado por um ou dois aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Mar 2016 às 22:02)

Depois de uma tarde fria e ventosa, sigo já com 10.6ºC


----------



## criz0r (7 Mar 2016 às 02:15)

Boa noite,a nebulosidade já começou a entrar e a temperatura também começou a subir, 11,2ºC e vento fraco. Vamos ver o que esta pequena frente vai deixar por estes lados.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (7 Mar 2016 às 06:45)

Por Almada chove bem.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Mar 2016 às 09:02)

Chove fraco a moderado por Lisboa com vento forte com rajadas.


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2016 às 09:29)

A frente aqui deixou 1,6mm  tá feita a chuva desta semana e quem sabe da seguinte...

Mínima de 9.5ºC

Rajada máxima 58km/h

Agora o sol espreita e estão 11,7ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mar 2016 às 10:03)

O dia por aqui acordou com sol e com vento moderado.
Já caiu uns aguaceiros moderados no final da madrugada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Mar 2016 às 11:54)

A frente não baixou muito a temperatura, mínima de *9,4ºC
*
Máxima ainda não passou dos *12,6ºC 
*
Rajada de 69 km/h 
Acumulado de 3 mm


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mar 2016 às 12:41)

Sigo com vento moderado a forte.
mínima: 8.6ºC
máxima: 14.6ºC


----------



## david 6 (7 Mar 2016 às 13:52)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa noite david 6. É uma destas estações certo (https://img.olx.pt/images_olxpt/836...o-meteorolgica-auriol-electrnica_rev006.jpg)?
> 
> Infelizmente torna-se dificil obter valores de temperatura máxima corretos com estes sensores se não estiverem colocados à sombra e/ou com um rs caseiro, eu tenho um sensor La Crosse fixado dentro de 2 rolos de papel higiénico (diâmetro aproximadamente 7cm) envolvidos com folhas de papel, deixei ainda dois orificios um em cima e outro em baixo. Não é uma solução perfeita mas é melhor que nada, antes de revestir os rolos de papel com folhas de papel tentei revestir com folha de aluminio que era mais fiável, mas infelizmente o sinal perdia-se.
> 
> ...




o que tenho do lidl é este







pois estas mini estações são sempre problemáticas porque são muito sensiveis e não dá muito jeito meter isto à chuva , não é uma coisa urgente que tenho estações amadoras à volta mas pronto queria assim em dias que não se passa nada meteorologicamente ao menos ir fazendo seguimento de temperatura em Lisboa (2º local) eu no meu 1º locar (Fajarda) tenho mesmo estação, era mesmo só quando tivesse em Lisboa, obrigado pela dica 




entretanto, à pouco com a aplicação do telemóvel Zephyrus WindMeter apanhei uma rajada de *60km/h* num aguaceiro fraco aqui em Lisboa


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mar 2016 às 14:09)

O vento forte tem marcado presença durante toda a manhã, diria que com rajadas acima de 50 km/h, agora ainda continua.
Soube agora que o vento já provocou estragos nas vidraças da entrada do Torreshoping, em Torres Novas, parece que ficaram todas estilhaçadas.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2016 às 14:09)

david 6 disse:


> o que tenho do lidl é este
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Então, essa fonte? Meter fotos minhas sem autorização não vale.  
____________________________

Dia bem ventoso por Cascais, faço ideia em Alcabideche.
A temperatura está baixa, a rondar os 12,5ºC / 13ºC


----------



## david 6 (7 Mar 2016 às 14:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Então, essa fonte? Meter fotos minhas sem autorização não vale.
> ____________________________
> 
> Dia bem ventoso por Cascais, faço ideia em Alcabideche.
> A temperatura está baixa, a rondar os 12,5ºC / 13ºC



é tua? ups  não sabia, eu fui ao google e pesquisei estação meteorologica lidl auriol para arranjar a foto, não fazia ideia


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mar 2016 às 14:42)

Boa tarde!
Sigo com *13,5°C*. A mínima foi de *10,2°C*
Bela chuvada que caiu por volta das 6:30, até acordei. 
Por enquanto o céu está parcialmente nublado por alguns cumulus inofensivos.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2016 às 18:17)

Vendaval 
11,3 graus


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Mar 2016 às 19:41)

Máxima de *13,3ºC*, talvez dos dias mais frios que já vi em Março, até está abaixo da média de Janeiro! 

Rajadas de 60 km/h continua, máxima de* 71 km/h.

*


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2016 às 22:07)

Boas

Máxima de 14,6ºC
Mínima de 9,8ºC

Precipitação total 1,6mm

Rajada máxima 61km/h

Agora estão 10,9ºC, 80%Hr, 1019,2hpa e vento fraco


----------



## criz0r (8 Mar 2016 às 01:20)

Boa noite, a chuva e os aguaceiros da madrugada e manhã renderam 5mm. Não choveu mais o resto do dia mas o vento tornou-se forte com rajadas fortes durante a tarde. Por agora tudo mais calmo, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e 10,9ºC. A mínima de ontem fixou-se nos 9,9ºC.


----------



## Geopower (8 Mar 2016 às 08:43)

bom dia. 12,1*C. Vento moderado de N. Céu limpo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Mar 2016 às 11:12)

O dia aqui começou com sol e com vento fraco.
mínima: 6.4ºC
actual: 14.2ºC


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2016 às 12:17)

Boas
Mínima de 8,3ºC

Dia de céu limpo, vento fraco e temperatura actual de 15,1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2016 às 14:15)

Esta manhã na serra.

Miradouro de Santa Eufemia (cota 463mts)







Estuário do tejo no horizonte






O convento de Mafra lá ao fundo, ou melhor o Calhau como dizem os mafrenses.






Extremo oposto da serra,Figueira do Guincho, nesta localidade o vento é diabólico. Segundo um estudo feito em 1984 pela Dra. Maria João Alcoforado, esta localidade é a mais ventosa de todo o concelho de Cascais.
Por acaso tinha o anemometro portatil ainda registei vento a soprar a 45 km/h.
(cota 170 mts)

Incrível a quantidade de árvores que estão caídas.






Estava bastante frio na serra, fruto do vento forte e temperatura relativamente baixa, cheguei a registar 10ºC à cota 320 mts perto das 12:30.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Mar 2016 às 21:29)

Dia bastante ameno por aqui, e também de grande visibilidade, nomeadamente da parte da manhã.
No fim do almoço já eram visíveis nuvens.
máxima: 18.1ºC
actual: 11.3ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Mar 2016 às 21:46)

Mínima de* 8,4ºC*
Máxima de *15,3ºC
*
8 dias consecutivos de temperatura máxima abaixo da média


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2016 às 21:50)

Boas noite,

Extremos térmicos:* 8,9ºC* / *13,9ºC*

Mais um dia frio e ventoso.

Amanhã, aguaceiros fracos.
Quinta, sol e bastante vento,depois algum descanso em termos de vento.


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2016 às 11:29)

Boas

Mínima de 8,9ºC

Agora céu com muita palha que dificilmente deixa alguma pinga hoje... 

14,6ºC e vento nulo


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mar 2016 às 11:52)

Bom dia. Por aqui chuva fraca sempre contínua... está tudo ensopado.


----------



## DaniFR (9 Mar 2016 às 11:58)

Por aqui, chuva fraca e persistente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2016 às 12:30)

Aqui o dia acordou nublado, mas ainda não choveu nada.
Sigo com vento fraco e 14.4ºC actuais.
mínima: 7.4ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2016 às 13:12)

Tempo já mais ameno 15,5ºC sem praticamente vento nenhum..


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mar 2016 às 13:37)

Boas!
Sigo com *14,5°C*. A mínima foi fresquinha, de *9,3°C*
Cai uma morrinha mesmo chata! É fraca mas molha tudo. A frente de fraca atividade está a chegar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mar 2016 às 14:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia. Por aqui chuva fraca sempre contínua... está tudo ensopado.


A chuva fraca aumenta agora de intensidade para moderada... já não molha só os parvos!


----------



## AnDré (9 Mar 2016 às 15:12)

Em Odivelas chuva fraca e vento moderado a forte de Noroeste.

No entanto o sol lá vai espreitando de vez em quando. Para sul (Lisboa), o céu está claro, já para norte a chuva fraca deve ser mais intensa.

Imagem de satélite das 15h, a mostrar isso mesmo, a nebulosidade retida a norte da cidade de Lisboa.


----------



## david 6 (9 Mar 2016 às 15:23)

por Lisboa vai chuviscando fraquinho, à pouco até chuviscava de céu quase limpo  agora é que já está um pouco mais nublado


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mar 2016 às 16:43)

Chove fraco com intensidade! A frente já se dissipou bastante...
A temperatura vai nos *14,6°C*.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mar 2016 às 17:00)

Um arco-íris entre Lisboa e Almada


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2016 às 17:57)

Por aqui esta tarde tivemos direito a tudo, desde aguaceiros fracos, sol, vento fraco, e céu nublado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mar 2016 às 19:57)

Hoje o chuveiro ligou bem, mesmo sendo fraco. 

Máxima de *14,8ºC* e mínima de *8,4ºC*
Vento moderado, mais uma rajada de 50 km/h para variar...
Acumulado de *1,3 mm *


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mar 2016 às 21:13)

Boa noite!
Sigo com *11,8°C*. Pelo menos está frio, para compensar este tempo demasiado estável. 
Já agora deixo aqui, em off-topic, um vídeo que fiz, de todos os registos de trovoada que tenho. Como foram poucos dias o vídeo é curto. Tem pouca qualidade mas é só para encherem mais a barriga. 
Ver em 720 HD:


----------



## Toby (9 Mar 2016 às 21:30)

Onde é bonito o sol português? 
Vai ser necessário investir num pluviômetro profissional… O VP2 ultrapassa  
Hoje 12° máximos 

Como diz-se na Bélgica: "après la pluie vient le beau temps"


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2016 às 21:46)

Aqui como já esperava nem acumulou nada!! chuviscou a meio da tarde mas muito pouco tempo... acumulados uns brutais 0,0mm

Máxima de 15,9ºC

Agora estão 11,1ºC


----------



## Geopower (9 Mar 2016 às 22:58)

boa noite. Dia marcado por periodos de chuvisco entre as 15h e as 18h. 
Neste momento vento forte de Norte com rajadas. 10.8ºC. Desconforto térmico elevado devido ao vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2016 às 23:02)

Boas noites,

A máxima subiu aos *15,1ºC*
Neste momento estão *10,6ºC
*
Vim da rua, o vento  sopra forte,  as árvores já dançam de uma maneira algo agressiva.
Amanhã com céu limpo o vento vai acelerar bem, venha lá essa nortada. 
A unica nebulosidade da zona está restrita à serra, sinal da  ventania.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2016 às 01:35)

Boa madrugada.

Por aqui o vento vai aumentando de intensidade, o vendaval vai se instalando.
Bastante barulho na rua.

*10,4ºC* estáveis.
___________

Entretanto surgiu nova estação amadora junto à serra, mais especificamente proximo da aldeia de  Ulgueira , fica ali entre o entrocamento do cabo da roca e Almoçageme.
A estação está a uma cota 235 mts, os dados actuais relevam que a mesma ainda deve ser alvo de algumas calibrações/afinações. Ainda assim, de qualquer dos modos o aparecimento de uma estação é sempre uma boa noticia, cabe a nós estarmos atentos para ver se apresenta dados correctos, caso contrario será mais uma a fazer número.

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAC7#history


----------



## Geopower (10 Mar 2016 às 08:46)

bom dia! Céu pouco nublado. Vento moderado de N. 12,1*C


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2016 às 12:05)

Vendaval. 
13.1 graus


----------



## AnDré (10 Mar 2016 às 12:50)

Vento forte também por aqui.

Entretanto Caneças segue com 3,2mm este mês, sendo que em todos os dias (5) em que houve precipitação, a mesma foi <1mm.
O total anual vai em 250,8mm.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Mar 2016 às 12:57)

É um facto... esta terra para vento vai lá vai...
Mais uma noite mal dormida...


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2016 às 12:57)

Boas

Mínima de 9,8ºC

Inicio da manhã com vento forte , a rajada máxima do dia foi de 61km/h

Agora céu limpo, vento fraco e temperatura de 15,3ºC

Este ano vou com 159,6mm e este mês vai com 2,6mm e até dia 20 não deve mudar grande coisa... e assim segue este inverno seco aqui


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mar 2016 às 14:02)

O dia aqui acordou fresquinho, mas foi só até o sol ganhar "força"
mínima: 8.7ºC
actual: 17.2ºC

O vento fraco a moderado vai marcando presença.


----------



## david 6 (10 Mar 2016 às 14:05)

hoje está algum vento mas céu limpo


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mar 2016 às 21:23)

O dia por aqui foi ameno, apesar do vento moderado que se fez sentir durante toda a tarde e que ainda continua pela noite dentro.
A noite segue já fresca com  11.8ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2016 às 21:36)

Boa noite,

Dia de forte nortada, a maxima não foi alem dos *13,8ºC.
*
De manhã reparei que parte do céu estava curioso, não sei bem o motivo deste aspecto.
Algumas fotos:


----------



## Rachie (10 Mar 2016 às 22:25)

Por Cacilhas 11.3 e uma ventania que parece querer levar tudo pela frente. Sensação térmica bem desagradável. 
Já são 3 noites de vento muito forte. 

Se aqui está assim nem quero imaginar na minha antiga residência: Reboleira. 
Alguém a reportar da Amadora que me satisfaça a curiosidade?


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mar 2016 às 22:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Dia de forte nortada, a maxima não foi alem dos *13,8ºC.
> *
> ...


Wow! Nunca tinha visto nada assim!! Será o vento em altitude que cisalha as nuvens??


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mar 2016 às 22:31)

Boas!
Sigo com *11,1°C*. O dia foi marcado pelo vento forte.
Acho que nota-se bem como está o tempo, olhando para a atividade do fórum... 
Volta chuva! Estás perdoada!


----------



## Geopower (10 Mar 2016 às 22:34)

boa noite. À semelhança do dia a noite segue ventosa. Vento moderado de Norte com rajadas. 11.2ºC


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2016 às 22:52)

Boas

Máxima de 15,9ºC
Mínima de 9,8ºC

Rajada máxima 61km/h

Agora estão 10,8ºC, 82%Hr, 1023,4hpa e vento nulo


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mar 2016 às 23:10)

Rachie disse:


> Por Cacilhas 11.3 e uma ventania que parece querer levar tudo pela frente. Sensação térmica bem desagradável.
> Já são 3 noites de vento muito forte.
> 
> Se aqui está assim nem quero imaginar na minha antiga residência: Reboleira.
> Alguém a reportar da Amadora que me satisfaça a curiosidade?


Não ia voando nem nada... Reboleira e Venteira são enormes fábricas de vento


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mar 2016 às 23:12)

Mais um dia de rajadas acima dos 40 km/h e temperatura máxima abaixo da média, 10º dia consecutivo. 

Rajada máxima de *63 km/h*, levei com um saco de plástico na cara e muitas folhas 

Máxima: *15,1ºC*
Mínima: *9,2ºC*


----------



## criz0r (11 Mar 2016 às 01:28)

Boa noite, dia solarengo mas com muito vento principalmente ao fim da tarde, a temperatura mínima ontem ficou-se pelos 10,2ºC e agora segue nos 11,0ºC. 
De resto céu limpo e vento moderado.


----------



## Candy (11 Mar 2016 às 03:48)

E como muita da malta que estuda, aproveito a madrugada para preparar trabalhos, no silêncio...

Só em jeito de informação... Em Peniche está um vendaval que já chateia! Há vários dias que o vento não pára. Há pouco pareceu querer abrandar, mas... foi ilusão. Já voltou a soprar bastante e com rajadas fortes e prolongadas. Abana tudo! O painel de uma agência de viagens no meu prédio um dia destes cai, de tanto que abana!
Esta noite, cerca das 20h00 estávamos com 12ºC no centro de Peniche. Com o vento sente-se muito frio! Anda tudo de gorro e cachecol a tapar a boca, pois parece que entranha!
O vento tem estado na ordem dos 35km/h, não sei a força da rajada, mas garanto que não é nada meiga. Ah... e é de nortada! Os antigos diziam que vento norte era sempre 3, 6, ou 9 dias... lol...

Posso referir que no dia 7 deste mês tivemos vento médio de 40km/h, com rajadas a atingir os 80km/h


----------



## Geopower (11 Mar 2016 às 08:57)

bom dia. 11,8*C. Céu limpo. Vento moderado de N.
Minima: 9,5*C.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mar 2016 às 11:18)

A manhã aqui segue com sol, e vento que de vez em quando lá vai assobiando.
mínima: 6ºC
actual: 14.2ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Mar 2016 às 16:29)

Boas!
Sigo com *16,0°C*. A máxima ficou nos *16,8°C* e a mínima nos *9,1°C*.
Há alguns estratocumulus no céu que têm convecção (pouca).


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2016 às 16:39)

Boa tarde. Este dia foi fantástico, dia quentinho e agradável, sem vento. De manhã estava frio com ligeira geada...


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mar 2016 às 19:26)

Boas 

O vento moderado a forte ainda se fez sentir por aqui durante o dia, não é fácil o vento largar por completo esta terra/zona.
Neste momento ainda sopra moderado, com algumas rajadas, nas proximas horas deve cair bastante.

T.actual: *10,9ºC*
T.maxima: *15,0ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Mar 2016 às 19:38)

Sigo com *11,6°C*. Preparem os sensores, avizinha-se uma madrugada bem fresca.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mar 2016 às 20:57)

Depois de uma tarde bem quente com a máxima que chegou aos 18.3ºC, a noite segue já fresca, aliás mal o sol se põe começa logo a refrescar.
Sigo com 10.8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mar 2016 às 22:19)

Por aqui ainda sopram rajadas a 40 km/h, como consequência, temperatura estável, não ha maneira de ocorrer arrefecimento, segundo o GFS só lá para às 2horas da madrugada é que o vento começa a soprar fraco.

T.actual: *10,7ºC
*
A inversão mais interessante aqui nos concelhos vizinhos, é de *Galamares,Sintra*, segue nos 5,6ºC e vento nulo.
Geada na certa no vale de Colares.
Creio que deve gear no 2ºlocal de seguimento.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Mar 2016 às 22:43)

E vai descendo lentamente. Estão *10,3°C*, mas a sensação térmica é mais alta. Não sinto frio nenhum...que estranho...


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Mar 2016 às 22:56)

Bela amplitude térmica a de hoje, já mais característica de um dia de Março.

Máxima: *18ºC*
Mínima: *8ºC *

Dia de vento fraco-moderado e de céu limpo com um belo padrão de cores ao pôr do sol. Arrefecimento rápido, já vamos nos 9,3ºC, constantes.


----------



## david 6 (11 Mar 2016 às 23:07)

Tiagolco disse:


> E vai descendo lentamente. Estão *10,3°C*, mas a sensação térmica é mais alta. Não sinto frio nenhum...que estranho...



eu aqui vou com *7.9ºC*, o wind chill está nos 6ºC, mas sinceramente hoje também não sinto grande frio lá fora


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Mar 2016 às 23:15)

david 6 disse:


> eu aqui vou com *7.9ºC*, o wind chill está nos 6ºC, mas sinceramente hoje também não sinto grande frio lá fora


O vento nulo também ajuda. Como esteve bastante vento durante maior parte do dia, penso que acabámos por nos habituar a essas condições de baixa sensação térmica, e por isso quando não há vento, parece que está mais calor.
*10,2°C*.


----------



## david 6 (11 Mar 2016 às 23:44)

temperatura a descer repentinamente agora *6.7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mar 2016 às 23:45)

david 6 disse:


> temperatura a descer repentinamente agora *6.7ºC*



Ainda vais ter geada por aí.


----------



## david 6 (11 Mar 2016 às 23:58)

mas que grande salto que ela está a dar, vai lançada *5.8ºC*, à bocado tinha ainda uma brisa tipo 3/4km/h e ai a temperatura descia lentamente mas agora desde à pouco ficou nula (0 com máximo a chegar aos 0.5km/h) e a partir dai vai disparado a descer, agora sim já sinto o frio lá fora


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Mar 2016 às 00:09)

Por aqui a temperatura até subiu! *10,8°C*


----------



## david 6 (12 Mar 2016 às 00:23)

Seiça já vai nos *0.9ºC* este congelador sempre activo, Tomar também já com *2.5ºC*, a sul de mim em Canha também *4.7ºC*, são as mais baixas nas amadoras litoral centro

por aqui *5.3ºC*, depois daquela descida brusca agora já vai descendo mais calmamente


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mar 2016 às 00:29)

david 6 disse:


> Seiça já vai nos *0.9ºC* este congelador sempre activo, Tomar também já com *2.5ºC*, a sul de mim em Canha também *4.7ºC*, são as mais baixas nas amadoras litoral centro
> 
> por aqui *5.3ºC*, depois daquela descida brusca agora já vai descendo mais calmamente




Tens a estação de Galamares que segue nos *4,1ºC.*
Podes acompanhar por aqui: http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAS8#history


----------



## david 6 (12 Mar 2016 às 00:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tens a estação de Galamares que segue nos *4,1ºC.*
> Podes acompanhar por aqui: http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAS8#history



pois é, não a vi, estava escondida no meio das outras de temperaturas mais altas 

entretanto continua a descer *4.7ºC*


----------



## david 6 (12 Mar 2016 às 01:40)

*3.5ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Mar 2016 às 01:47)

É incrível! A temperatura não pára de subir! *11,1°C*.


----------



## david 6 (12 Mar 2016 às 02:09)

despeço me com *3ºC*

Tiagolco manda isso para longe de mim , espero que continue a descer por aqui, para ver se de manhã quando acordar (meter despertador ) está geada para


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Mar 2016 às 02:13)

david 6 disse:


> despeço me com *3ºC*
> 
> Tiagolco manda isso para longe de mim , espero que continue a descer por aqui, para ver se de manhã quando acordar (meter despertador ) está geada para


Isto não está nada fácil! 
Lá desceu 0,2°C, sigo com *10,9°C*.


----------



## david 6 (12 Mar 2016 às 02:17)

Tiagolco disse:


> Isto não está nada fácil!
> Lá desceu 0,2°C, sigo com *10,9°C*.



aqui enquanto me preparava para ir deitar ainda desceu mais para *2.8ºC*, agora é que me despeço


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mar 2016 às 07:03)

Boas,

Minima: *6,2ºC*
Actual: *6,7ºC
*
Boa mínima para março.* *


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mar 2016 às 07:25)

Seiça segue nos* -2,1ºC*
Faço ideia a camada de geada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Mar 2016 às 09:18)

O dia aqui acordou bem bonito, com sol.
mínima: 4.2ºC
actual: 10ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mar 2016 às 09:48)

Por aqui sigo já no *13,3ºC*.

Boa novidade, a estação de referência onde partilhava os dados de vento, voltou ao activo, practicamente 3 meses depois, falo da estação do Pai do Vento, Alcabideche. A estação está a cota 78 metros, mas no cimo de um predio, portanto os valores não devem diferenciar muito de Alcabideche,ainda que aqui sopre mais tanto junto A16, como no ponto mais alto de Alcabideche,Alto da Peça (cota 150 mts). Apesar da localidade estar próxima de Cascais, tem valores muito mais elevados de vento que Cascais, pois a zona de influencia da forte nortada ainda cobre aquela zona, alias o nome da localidade diz tudo.


----------



## miguel (12 Mar 2016 às 10:57)

Boas

Mínima de 6,9ºC

Agora estão 15,1ºC, 48%Hr, 1023,3hpa e vento nulo...


----------



## david 6 (12 Mar 2016 às 12:03)

por aqui a minima foi de *-0.1ºC*, em Coruche tinha -0.7ºC às 7h deve ter chegado aos -1ºC, nunca consigo bater Coruche aquele vale do Sorraia muito potente 
havia uma camadinha de geada nada de especial, também quando acordei já estava sol, mas ainda deu para ver algo como estas aqui:












actual *16.3ºC*


----------



## miguel (12 Mar 2016 às 12:39)

Já estão 18,3ºC sem ponta de vento! A ver se chega aos 20ºC...


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mar 2016 às 13:42)

Por aqui não está aquecer grande coisa, *14,9ºC*.
Vento fraco, finalmente algum descanso!


----------



## david 6 (12 Mar 2016 às 14:01)

*18.7ºC*


----------



## miguel (12 Mar 2016 às 14:44)

A máxima foi até aos 19,1ºC, agora estão 17,2ºC e vento fraco


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Mar 2016 às 16:27)

Mínima de *6,7ºC* e pela primeira vez, máxima acima da média, *20,1ºC*!


----------



## david 6 (12 Mar 2016 às 18:36)

máxima de *19.7ºC* com a minima de -0.1ºC, tive uma amplitude de 19.8ºC
actual 15.9ºC, vai lançado agora desde que o sol se pôs


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mar 2016 às 18:51)

Boa tarde,

Extremos térmicos: *6,2ºC* / *16,3ºC*

T.actual: *12,1ºC*
Vento moderado


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Mar 2016 às 19:29)

Boas!
Sigo com *13°C*. A máxima ficou nos *17,3°C* e a mínima nos *8,1°C*. O dia esteve espetacular! Muito sol, pouco vento...perfeito! Hoje foi dia de escalada e obviamente tirei fotos. Fomos escalar em Monsanto:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















E importante salientar que estas árvores foram todas plantadas pelo homem, não é como Sintra.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Mar 2016 às 20:11)

Por aqui foi um dia abrasador, daqueles que não estamos muito habituados nos últimos tempos. 
Andei a podar oliveiras todo o dia, mas durante a tarde já custou mais, deu para transpirar muito.
máxima: 20.4ºC
actual: 14.7ºC


----------



## david 6 (12 Mar 2016 às 20:48)

11.3ºC


----------



## david 6 (12 Mar 2016 às 21:54)

*9.8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mar 2016 às 22:00)

Boas,

11,3ºC por aqui.

Ha pouco  fiz a viagem Mafra-Alcabideche, a zona oeste já estava bastante fresca, o carro registou 9ºC em Mafra, 6ºC em Cheleiros, e 8ºC em Pêro Pinheiro.


----------



## lm1960 (12 Mar 2016 às 22:49)

Boas,

Hoje á tarde estive na Ericeira, fui de camisa de manga comprida sem casaco e estava desagradável, principalmente á sombra.

Quando sai de manhã ás 08 e pouco para ir ao pão não achei frio, mas o carro marcava 6/7º.


----------



## criz0r (13 Mar 2016 às 00:13)

Boa noite, ontem fui fazer uma caminhada na zona do Gavião por sinal um percurso muito bonito e quando sai de casa pelas 06h e 30 da manhã os campos estavam praticamente todos brancos da geada desde Almada até perto de Montargil. Amanhã postarei num outro tópico algumas fotos do trilho. A mínima ontem foi interessante e ficou-se pelos 6,0ºC, dia mais frio deste mês por aqui. Neste momento a temperatura está nos 9,4ºC a descer aos poucos.


----------



## david 6 (13 Mar 2016 às 01:20)

*5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (13 Mar 2016 às 02:01)

*3.9ºC*


----------



## david 6 (13 Mar 2016 às 02:28)

despeço me com *3.1ºC *, tenho +0.5ºC +ou- que ontem à mesma hora, veremos pelas 7h como está


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mar 2016 às 11:18)

Boas, 

Alguém me sabe dizer se há algum incêndio na serra?  
Estou em colares e vejo uma coluna de fumo, para ser a queimada então trata-se de uma grande queimada...


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2016 às 11:26)

Boas

Mínima de 7,2ºC

Dia Primaveril, céu limpo, vento nulo e temperatura nos 16,7ºC a caminhar para os 20ºC


----------



## david 6 (13 Mar 2016 às 11:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Alguém me sabe dizer se há algum incêndio na serra?
> Estou em colares e vejo uma coluna de fumo, para ser a queimada então trata-se de uma grande queimada...



tive a procurar no site da protecção civil na parte de incêndios em todo o lado e não consegui achar nada


entretanto outra minima fresca de *0.5ºC*, e agora já vou com *17.5ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Mar 2016 às 11:44)

Mais um dia de sol, por aqui.
mínima: 5.3ºC
actual: 15,2ºC

Ontem na página do 112, já aparecia a ocorrência de incêndios florestais. 
Com estes dias mais quente a terra/ coberto vegetal já começa a ficar seco, á que ter cuidado com o uso das queimadas de sobrantes


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Mar 2016 às 11:49)

david 6 disse:


> tive a procurar no site da protecção civil na parte de incêndios em todo o lado e não consegui achar nada
> 
> 
> entretanto outra minima fresca de *0.5ºC*, e agora já vou com *17.5ºC*



Pelo que tenho visto a protecção civil agora só faz a actualização diária das ocorrências, e não horárias como acontece em períodos mais críticos.
Podes é ver na página do 112, aí aparecem logo as ocorrencias praticamente em tempo real.


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2016 às 12:14)

Sobe de forma rápida! Já estão 19,0ºC


----------



## david 6 (13 Mar 2016 às 12:53)

18.5ºC, não está a querer subir agora até já tive 18.7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mar 2016 às 13:24)

Boa tarde,

Minima: *7,0ºC*
Actual: *15,7ºC*

___________



david 6 disse:


> tive a procurar no site da protecção civil na parte de incêndios em todo o lado e não consegui achar nada
> 
> 
> entretanto outra minima fresca de *0.5ºC*, e agora já vou com *17.5ºC*




Obrigado, deve ter sido uma queimada, ainda que de grandes dimensões, não vi qualquer alvoroço dos bombeiros de Almoçageme ou Colares.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mar 2016 às 14:44)

Ontem, as estações do costume, localizadas em locais com grande poder térmico estiveram em altas.  

Coruche: *-1,4ºC* / *21,9ºC*
Alvega: *-2,2ºC */ *21,0ºC*
Tomar: *-1,3ºC* / *21,6ºC*


A estação do cabo raso teve uma minima de 4,2ºC, valor espectacular!


----------



## rafathunderstorm (13 Mar 2016 às 14:51)

Sigo com 20° e vento praticamente nulo.
Ja cheira a Primavera!


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Mar 2016 às 14:59)

Boas!
Mais um dia espetacular por aqui. Sigo com *17,6°C *e o céu tem uma nuvem ou outra. Está um dia perfeito para passear!
Na terça feira há condições para haver trovoada. A ver vamos...
Off-topic: sinceramente, fiquei surpreso ao ver o meteograma para Viana do Castelo, a prever uns incríveis 0.0mm para os próximo 10 dias.


----------



## david 6 (13 Mar 2016 às 15:02)

19.7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mar 2016 às 15:10)

Aqui, *15,4ºC*


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2016 às 15:18)

A máxima chegou aos 20,5ºC

Agora estão 18,4ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Mar 2016 às 16:14)

A tarde aqui segue bem amena com 21.3ºC neste momento

Aproveito para partilhar 2 fotos da zona de Sesimbra,do Mário Gonçalves, que foi o 1º produtor de figo da índia a instalar-se em Portugal
Que bela sauna dentro da estufa.


----------



## david 6 (13 Mar 2016 às 17:20)

máxima de *20ºC*, com a minima de 0.5ºC, tive amplitude de 19.5ºC, Coruche na ultima hora já ia com 21.5ºC, aquele vale do Sorraia quer para minimas quer para máximas é um monstro 

actual *19.5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mar 2016 às 18:06)

Extremos térmicos:* 7,0ºC* / *15,9ºC
*
Algumas fotos tiradas esta manhã.

Estrada do Cabo da Roca (cota 210 metros).






Costa sintrense, praia da Aguda e praia de Magoito






Ribeira de Colares (faço ideia o frio que fez neste preciso local durante a madrugada)


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Mar 2016 às 20:13)

Máxima de *22,2ºC,* a marcar o valor máximo do ano* *
Mínima de *7ºC
*
Dia de vento fraco e bom para ir passear, fui ao passeio marítimo de Oeiras e não me espantou nada, estava quase sobrelotado 
Depois devo postar algumas fotos


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mar 2016 às 20:19)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Máxima de *22,2ºC,* a marcar o valor máximo do ano* *
> Mínima de *7ºC
> *
> Dia de vento fraco e bom para ir passear, fui ao passeio marítimo de Oeiras e não me espantou nada, estava quase sobrelotado
> Depois devo postar algumas fotos



Esse registo de 22,2ºC é teu? ou de alguma estação? Acho o demasiado alto.


----------



## david 6 (13 Mar 2016 às 20:35)

*12.2ºC*, queria ver geada amanhã de manhã mas estou a achar demasiado alto a esta hora, ainda está vento (6/7km/h) tem de ficar nulo


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2016 às 20:50)

Máxima de 21,0ºC

Agora estão 12,8ºC


----------



## david 6 (13 Mar 2016 às 21:54)

ainda *10.6ºC*, estou desiludido com a temperatura a esta hora, já deveria estar mais baixa..., mas hoje o vento está a demorar mais tempo a desaparecer..., tem estado a enfraquecer cada vez mais espero que fique a nulo, como as ultimas noites,  a tempo


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Mar 2016 às 22:06)

A noite aqui segue calma com 11.5ºC


----------



## david 6 (13 Mar 2016 às 22:17)

vento a ficar nulo agora finalmente, temperatura já desce mais rapido *9.5ºC *(1ºC em 20min)


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mar 2016 às 22:23)

*11,0ºC* estaveis.

Mais uma madrugada de inversões, *5,9ºC* em Galamares e *6,2ºC* junto a Igreja Nova, Mafra.

*Seiça* a liderar,com sempre, *3,1ºC*

Em termos de geada, tem havido formação da mesma no 2ºlocal de seguimento, ontem e hoje.
Neste momento o numero de dias de geada encontra-se nos 14, esta madrugada será certamente a "geada numero 15".


----------



## david 6 (13 Mar 2016 às 22:53)

apareceu uma brisa a temperatura estagnou logo nos *8.9ºC*....


----------



## david 6 (13 Mar 2016 às 23:21)

vento nulo de novo em descida de novo *7.7ºC* (1ºC em 20min)


----------



## DaniFR (13 Mar 2016 às 23:31)

Boa noite 

Temperatura actual:* 5,7ºC*

Máxima: *19,3ºC*
Mínima: *2,7ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Mar 2016 às 23:51)

Boas!
A máxima ficou nos *18,0°C*. Por enquanto sigo com *9,9°C*.


----------



## david 6 (14 Mar 2016 às 00:04)

*6.8ºC*


----------



## Tufao André (14 Mar 2016 às 00:20)

Boas pessoal!
Sigo com *10,1°C *actualmente e vento nulo, logo mais uma noite de inversão...
Amplitude térmica enorme hoje! É mesmo impressionante 
Extremos: 6,6°C / 19,2°C

Parece que finalmente este tempo monótono está a terminar...


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Mar 2016 às 00:31)

Tufao André disse:


> Parece que finalmente este tempo monótono está a terminar...


Lá vem ela toda elegante!


----------



## david 6 (14 Mar 2016 às 00:48)

amanhã à tarde já deve começar a aparecer umas nuvens e depois terça alguma acção se deus quiser 

mas enquanto ela cá não chega, antes disso ainda quero ver uma geada de manhã , à pouco estava desiludido porque a temperatura estava se a atrasar em relação a ontem, mas já se emendou e até está mais baixa 3 ou 4 décimas em relação a ontem a esta hora, sigo com *5ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Mar 2016 às 01:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esse registo de 22,2ºC é teu? ou de alguma estação? Acho o demasiado alto.


Estação do Cacém


----------



## Geopower (14 Mar 2016 às 07:13)

bom dia! Manhã bastante fria na leziria ribatejana. Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Vento nulo. Acumulação de nevoeiro nalguns locais. Nascer do sol no vale do Sorraia, Benavente 6:55 GMT (foto captada com telemóvel):


----------



## david 6 (14 Mar 2016 às 07:59)

Geopower disse:


> bom dia! Manhã bastante fria na leziria ribatejana. Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Vento nulo. Acumulação de nevoeiro nalguns locais. Nascer do sol no vale do Sorraia, Benavente 6:55 GMT (foto captada com telemóvel):




eu também passei por ai +ou- à mesma hora , também achei interessante o nascer do sol porque no inicio estava meio tapado com uma espécie de nevoeiro e via se bem a bola do sol bem delineada, uma bola laranja grande

entretanto a minima na Fajarda deve ter sido *0.8ºC*, porque quando abalei tinha 0.9ºC e já estava naquilo há uns 15min, mas não havia geada , agora já estou em Lisboa, faço durante a semana no meu 2º local de seguimento


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mar 2016 às 08:05)

Boas,

Madrugada fria e húmida, a mínima caiu aos *5,9ºC*
Houve certamente geada no pisão.
A serra está com nevoeiro, diria acima da cota 350/400 mts.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mar 2016 às 12:58)

O dia aqui acordou com nevoeiro e com geada em alguns vales mais encaixados.
mínima:4.2ºC
máxima: 17.7ºC
actual: 17ºC

Notasse o aumento de nebulosidade e diminuição de visibilidade em relação aos dias anteriores.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Mar 2016 às 15:58)

Boas!
Sigo com 16,3°C.
Tmáx: *17,2°C*
Tmín: *7,5°C* (a mais baixa do mês)
O céu encontra-se maioritariamente nublado por cirrus da frente fraca que se aproxima.
Por Lisboa:


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Mar 2016 às 20:00)

Depois de um fim de semana de ir passear, voltam os dias mais frescos:

Máxima: *16,7ºC*
Mínima: *7,3ºC 
*
A pressão atmosférica está a oscilar muito.
Belo pôr do sol hoje, com esta nebulosidade a dar cores magníficas!


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2016 às 20:24)

Boas

Mínima de 5,0ºC acredito que a ultima tão baixa este Inverno...

Máxima de 16,2ºC
Rajada máxima 35km/h

Agora estão 11,6ºC


----------



## criz0r (14 Mar 2016 às 20:54)

Boa noite, a mínima tem vindo a subir ligeiramente nos últimos dias e hoje ficou-se pelos 6,7ºC. De momento muita nebulosidade alta sem vento e 11,5ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mar 2016 às 22:20)

Aqui a noite já segue com 11.1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mar 2016 às 22:55)

Boas noites,

T.actual: *10,1ºC*
Extremos térmicos:* 5,9ºC* / *15,4ºC*
Nova formação de geada ainda que fraca no 2ºlocal de seguimento.

Amanhã espero chuvisco/chuva fraca.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Mar 2016 às 23:27)

Boas!
Sigo com *12,0°C*. A temperatura não vai baixar tanto como nos últimos dias devido à nebulosidade.
A frente tem bom aspeto, claro que já enfraqueceu, mas penso que irá haver um aguaceiro ou outro mais forte...


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mar 2016 às 23:49)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Sigo com *12,0°C*. A temperatura não vai baixar tanto como nos últimos dias devido à nebulosidade.
> A frente tem bom aspeto, claro que já enfraqueceu, mas penso que irá haver um aguaceiro ou outro mais forte...



A chuva de amanhã não será nada de especial, curioso que o AROME mete mais precipitação que os restantes modelos.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mar 2016 às 23:57)

Ontem, mais do mesmo.  

Alvega: *-1,0ºC* / *22,3ºC*
Coruche: *-0,4ºC* / *22,1ºC*
Tomar: *-0,1ºC* / *22,2ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Mar 2016 às 23:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> A chuva de amanhã não será nada de especial, curioso que o AROME mete mais precipitação que os restantes modelos.


Lá porque há pouca acumulação prevista, não quer dizer que não haja um aguaceiro mais forte. 
A convecção da frente pode ajudar nisso também.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Mar 2016 às 08:12)

Bom dia. Começou agora a chover fraco...


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Mar 2016 às 08:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia. Começou agora a chover fraco...


Chuva aumenta de intensidade agora... já chove bem!


----------



## Geopower (15 Mar 2016 às 08:45)

bom dia. Em Telheiras céu muito nublado. Vento moderado de Sul. 14,1*C.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Mar 2016 às 09:03)

Continua a chuva moderada a forte... a sensação de frio é muito desconfortável.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mar 2016 às 10:56)

Boas,

Belas nuvens esta manhã, foto tirada às 8:25.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Mar 2016 às 11:16)

Bom dia

A passagem da frente rendeu *4,6mm*. 

Temperatura actual: *10,3ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Mar 2016 às 11:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Belas nuvens esta manhã, foto tirada às 8:25.


Fantástico!!! Que belos _undulatus asperatus_!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Mar 2016 às 11:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Belas nuvens esta manhã, foto tirada às 8:25.



@rozzo cá está uma amostra daquilo que falava!

Desde o Campo Grande, olhando para poente, era magnífico o cenário!

Tirei uma foto com o telemóvel à pressa, não ficou grande coisa:


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mar 2016 às 11:58)

O céu estava de facto espetacular, saí de casa a correr para o trabalho, ainda tirei outras 2 fotos, com pior maquina,enfim fica a intenção.


----------



## João Ferreira (15 Mar 2016 às 12:08)

Bom dia,

Toda a manhã foi de chuva fraca tendo-se mantido até agora. Vento em geral fraco.


----------



## Tufao André (15 Mar 2016 às 12:13)

Bom dia!
Madrugada e manhã de chuva fraca que ainda se mantém, caindo agora de forma mais intensa!!
Vento fraco a moderado de SW.
Acumulado até agora de *2,8 mm* (a acumular)
T. actual: *13,7ºC*


----------



## rafathunderstorm (15 Mar 2016 às 12:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> O céu estava de facto espetacular, saí de casa a correr para o trabalho, ainda tirei outras 2 fotos, com pior maquina,enfim fica a intenção.




Outro assunto que nao tem a ver...

Nunca consigo publicar fotos aqui no blog, aparece sempre que a estensão nao é valida (mas a foto nao atinge o valor máximo que indicam)
Alguem me pode explicar porque?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Mar 2016 às 12:48)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Outro assunto que nao tem a ver...
> 
> Nunca consigo publicar fotos aqui no blog, aparece sempre que a estensão nao é valida (mas a foto nao atinge o valor máximo que indicam)
> Alguem me pode explicar porque?



Qual é o link que estás a tentar colocar aqui no *fórum*?

O link tem de acabar em jpg/jpeg/gif/png e ser colocado entre as tags 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(IMG)(/IMG) (mas com parêntesis rectos).


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2016 às 13:21)

Boas

Mínima de 9,1ºC
A partir do meio da manhã começou a chover e por momentos foi moderada, o acumulado vai em 1,8mm e a rajada máxima nos 37km/h

Temperatura actual 13,5ºC e a frente já lá vai, a partir da tarde até devo ver algumas abertas. venha Sexta e o fds com muitas e belas trovoadas...


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mar 2016 às 13:31)

Em termos de acumulado, a frente deixou 3 mm em Cascais e 4 mm em Alcabideche.


----------



## david 6 (15 Mar 2016 às 13:43)

tem sido manhã de chuva mas neste momento já não chove


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2016 às 13:51)

Frente terminada, acumulados finais 1,8mm nada mau, até esperava menos  Agora o sol já espreita e a temperatura sobe, estão 14,0ºC com vento fraco


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Mar 2016 às 15:04)

Por aqui já faz sol... não sei se por por pouco tempo...


----------



## jpgmn (15 Mar 2016 às 16:58)

Boas!

Imagem de hoje de manhã na A5, zona de Monsanto:


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Mar 2016 às 17:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Por aqui já faz sol... não sei se por por pouco tempo...


A chuva só volta na sexta.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Mar 2016 às 17:38)

Tiagolco disse:


> A chuva só volta na sexta.


sim, o sol manteve-se...


----------



## Geiras (15 Mar 2016 às 19:17)

Ontem, foi este o cenário que verifiquei ao abrir a janela do apartamento, em Sintra.
Magnífico!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Mar 2016 às 20:09)




----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mar 2016 às 20:20)

Boa noite,

T.máxima:* 15,8ºC*
T.actual: *11,3ºC

*
Reparei que o proprietário da estação Rua de Evora-Bairro Alcaide( Pai do Vento, Alcabideche) mudou de uma  Ambient Weather WS-1001-WiFi (Wireless) para actual estação  Davis Vantage Vue (Wireless). Infelizmente a estação está constantemente a perder sinal, vamos lá ver se a mesma fica operacional a 100%.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Mar 2016 às 20:51)

Bela manhã de chuva fraca , por vezes chuva fraca carregada que irrita qualquer um que não levou chapéu de chuva. Depois, a seguir ao meio-dia, veio a bonança, sol abrasador a fazer tirar o casaco. Tempo típico de Março com a Primavera mesmo à porta e as flores a espoletar em tudo o que é sítio (e eu já com alergias )

Mínima: *11ºC* (Vamos ver se esta noite ainda baixa deste valor)
Máxima: *16,3ºC
*
Houve períodos de chuva fraca intensa, acumulado de *9,9 mm,* coisa que não esperava!


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Mar 2016 às 21:08)

Por aqui começou a chover pouco depois das 8:30, e ainda deu para acumular provavelmente uns 3 mm.
Já se notava que com estes últimos dias quentes, que os terrenos já começavam a secar rapidamente, embora ainda só á superfície.
Esperava que chovesse bem...

Agora sigo já com 13.1ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Mar 2016 às 23:53)

Boas!!
Sigo com *10,5°C*. A temperatura subiu imenso mal o sol começou a aparecer. Registei uma máxima de *18,6°C*.
Vi os _undulatus asperatus_ de manhã, mas como já estava atrasado para a escola, não deu para tirar fotos. 
Tudo indica que teremos um fim de semana e início de semana bastante interessantes. Só falta o StormRic voltar, pois ele estaria no local perfeito para ver o espetáculo elétrico.


----------



## criz0r (16 Mar 2016 às 01:02)

Boa noite. o dia de ontem foi de céu nublado de manhã por umas belas undulatus asperatus como já comentado anteriormente (tirei algumas fotos que postarei mais tarde) e de chuva moderada até ao início da tarde. O acumulado ficou nos 9mm o que foi muito bom para o que esperava. De momento segue tudo calmo e com 9,7ºC a descer lentamente.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mar 2016 às 08:18)

Bom dia,

Sigo com *12,6ºC* após mínima de *8,5ºC.*
Nevoeiro nos cumes na serra, que esse cenário se mantenha  dado que nunca cruzei a serra de bike com nevoeiro, talvez seja hoje.


----------



## Tufao André (16 Mar 2016 às 12:46)

Acumulado de ontem: *4,1 mm*
Durante a tarde já não chove mais e até houve bastante sol.
Hoje o dia acordou com alguma nebulosidade, por vezes com sol a despontar.
Ambiente agradável com 16,6 °C e vento fraco


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Mar 2016 às 13:22)

Bastante nebulosidade nesta manhã de quarta-feira, a fazer o dia um pouco mais feio. 

Mínima:* 7,8ºC* (Março continua a surpreender com as mínimas)
Máxima: *15,9ºC*

Até agora só houve 2 dias com temperatura acima da média e ,pelas previsões, deve continuar assim...


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mar 2016 às 15:19)

*14,2ºC*

Céu cinzento, tarde fresca.

Os dois principais modelos estão uma maravilha relativamente à previsão para o fim de semana, em principio, será um fim de semana eléctrico. 
E que as células passem aqui mesmo, já enjoa observar tudo a passar a norte.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Mar 2016 às 16:30)

Boas!
Sigo com *15,3°C*. A máxima ficou nos *17,6°C* e a mínima nos *8,6°C*. 
Há muita frutinha a vir na nossa direção :


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mar 2016 às 17:28)

A manhã hoje acordou com nevoeiro praticamente cerrado.
mínima: 7.5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mar 2016 às 17:37)

Serra esta manhã.

Condições atmosféricas: céu encoberto, 11ºC e vento moderado.

Cota 400 mts






Marcas sempre impressionantes um pouco por toda a serra...





Minas de água, são às centenas.






Sinais da primavera, cota 415 mts.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Mar 2016 às 19:28)

Pela tarde o céu abriu mais, agora ao final do dia está bastante fresco com o vento gélido de norte. Nebulosidade só para os lados do mar, como é normal.

Máxima ficou-se pelos *16,1ºC*

Amanhã a luz do sol irá brilhar exatamente 12 horas, e a inclinação do sol finalmente chega aos 50º.
Na sexta-feira, o sol nascerá a 90º e vai-se pôr a 270º.
Depois, entramos na Primavera no dia 20 e, passado uma semana, temos a hora de Verão.


----------



## miguel (16 Mar 2016 às 20:11)

Boas

Máxima de 18,4ºC e mínima de 8,8ºC

Agora estão 13,1ºC


----------



## david 6 (16 Mar 2016 às 22:51)

esta semana mais cedo, já de volta à Fajarda, sigo com  *9.3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mar 2016 às 23:11)

Boa noite,

Extremos térmicos: *8,5ºC* / *16,2ºC*
Temperatura actual: *10,5ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Mar 2016 às 12:54)

Boas!
Sigo com 18,6°C. A mínima chegou aos 9,1°C. Há alguma convecção na atmosfera. Há muitos cumulus com algum desenvolvimento vertical a passear no quadrante norte:


----------



## david 6 (17 Mar 2016 às 14:45)

minima *2.5ºC*
actual *18.7ºC* e algumas nuvens


----------



## miguel (17 Mar 2016 às 15:13)

Boas

Dia quentinho, estão 19,2ºC e vento nulo...


----------



## david 6 (17 Mar 2016 às 19:47)

à pouco enganei me e a minima não foi 2.5ºC, mas sim *2.4ºC*
a máxima foi *20.1ºC*
actual *12.9ºC*

amanhã


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Mar 2016 às 20:03)

Hoje foi mais um dia que acordou com nevoeiro, embora não tão denso com ontem.
Sigo com 13.7ºC

Vamos ver o que  nos reserva a partir de amanhã.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Mar 2016 às 21:04)

Mínima: *9ºC*
Máxima: *18,1ºC
*
Notei em alguns cumulus com desenvolvimento vertical


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2016 às 21:47)

Boa noite,

Extremos térmicos: *9,5ºC* / *15,0ºC
*
Agora: *11,3ºC*

Por aqui, o actual acumulado mensal está fixado nos *9,8 mm*, vamos ver se sobe alguma coisa de jeito ao longo dos próximos 6 dias.


----------



## Tufao André (17 Mar 2016 às 23:17)

Dia de períodos de céu muito nublado, mas agradável com vento fraco de Oeste.
Temperaturas: *9,5ºC* / *18,3ºC*

Céu a ficar mais carregado e já se aproxima precipitação da frente fria sob a forma de células, o que indica que a frente parece estar bastante desorganizada...
Vamos ver o que nos reserva, mas o mais interessante está reservado para o fim de semana!


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Mar 2016 às 23:19)

Bela célula. Segue para Este:


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Mar 2016 às 23:22)

Tufao André disse:


> Dia de períodos de céu muito nublado, mas agradável com vento fraco de Oeste.
> Temperaturas: *9,5ºC* / *18,3ºC*
> 
> Céu a ficar mais carregado e já se aproxima precipitação da frente fria sob a forma de células, o que indica que a frente parece estar bastante desorganizada...
> Vamos ver o que nos reserva, mas o mais interessante está reservado para o fim de semana!


Estas células não são a frente. Pela imagem de satélite nota-se isso...


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Mar 2016 às 23:28)

Boas!
Sigo com *12,3°C*. A máxima chegou aos *19°C*. O céu está a ficar mais encoberto. Vem aí o primeiro aguaceiro. 
Se não houver trovoada neste evento, é porque somos uns azarados de primeira.


----------



## criz0r (18 Mar 2016 às 02:25)

Boas madrugadas, ontem foi mais um dia normal de Março com algum frio à noite e uma temperatura razoável durante o dia. Espera-se então um dia de amanhã chuvoso e igualmente um fim de semana chuvoso,frio e esperemos que convectivo. Já tenho tantas saudades de ver uma boa trovoada aqui pela zona que já nem me lembro bem da ultima vez que vi um relâmpago. De momento segue tudo calmo por aqui com alguma neblina já a subir nas zonas abrigadas mas com o céu muito carregado. Actuais 12,3ºC e a subir lentamente.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mar 2016 às 08:05)

Boas, 

Nevoeiro a entrar. 
13,9 graus 
1 mm
Vento fraco


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mar 2016 às 08:54)

Bom dia. Chove fraco. Ás 4h20 da manhã notei que já chovia...


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mar 2016 às 09:02)

Chove fraco, vai acumulando lentamente.
*2,5 mm*
O vento sopra a *15 km/h*, tudo calmo.

Entretanto previsão para amanhã.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, que poderão ser por vezes de granizo.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mar 2016 às 09:51)

Aqui já chove bem! A continuar assim vai fazer bons acumulados...


----------



## bmelo (18 Mar 2016 às 10:11)

chove muito na zona de Alverca, Vialonga, Póvoa de Santa Iria...


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mar 2016 às 10:44)

*7 mm
13,5ºC*

Nas redondezas algumas estações já acumularam *10 mm*.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Mar 2016 às 12:06)

Boas!
Sigo com *15,0°C*. Que bela frente! Depois desta chuvada persistente que apanhei, eu já não estou molhado...já sou literalmente água!! 
O ventinho com rajadas fortes fez-me levar com o guarda chuva (molhado ) na cara...
Que bela sexta-feira...
O centro da depressão deverá começar a descer pela costa do país. O céu vai abrir bem:


----------



## Tufao André (18 Mar 2016 às 12:39)

Desde a madrugada que a chuva não pára de cair, apenas varia a sua intensidade entre o fraco e o moderado!
Acumulado até agora nos *9,4 mm *e ainda a acumular visto que ainda chove fraco.

13,4 °C actuais e vento fraco a moderado de SW


----------



## miguel (18 Mar 2016 às 12:42)

Boas

Manha de chuva fraca mas moderada por vezes, acumulados 4,6mm e neste momento apenas cai uns pingos já pouco ou nada vai acumular hoje... venha de lá os próximos dias com o tempo mais interessante deste Inverno 

13,2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mar 2016 às 13:39)

*11 mm* em Alcabideche.

Só hoje choveu mais que nos restantes 17 dias.


----------



## david 6 (18 Mar 2016 às 14:49)

manhã toda de chuva, que bom  *10mm* acumulado
agora sigo com 15.9ºC céu nublado mas não chove


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Mar 2016 às 15:03)

Boa tarde!
A temperatura vai nos *16,8°C*. Mal o sol apareceu, o calor aumentou. O solo vai aquecer para depois termos festa. 
Vista para sudoeste:





Vista para norte:


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Mar 2016 às 17:44)

O dia de hoje foi marcado pelos aguaceiros moderados durante a manhã, diria que o acumulado ainda superou os 6 mm, ainda deu para as valas drenantes dos terrenos correrem.
A tarde segue com sol. e com nuvens.
mínima: 10.5ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mar 2016 às 18:29)

Mais um aguaceiro jeitoso...


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Mar 2016 às 18:42)

Mais um dia de chuva, igual ao de terça-feira, mas mais persistente. 

Chuva fraca valente, com momentos de moderada. Solos completamente encharcados, andei por Lisboa e nem a pouca terra que existe nos solos lisboetas conseguia absorver a água. 

Acumulado valente de* 18 mm*, um bocado estranho, mas existem mais estações em Lisboa com 17/18 mm.
Exatamente a partir do 12h30 parou de chover e voltou o sol a aquecer bem.

Mínima: *11,5ºC*
Máxima: *17,1ºC
*
Rajada de 69 km/h??


----------



## david 6 (18 Mar 2016 às 19:25)

máxima: *17.1ºC*
minima: *8.2ºC*
acumulado: *10mm* (até agora, andam uns aguaceiros a passear no litoral)
actual: *13.9ºC* nota se nuvens para oeste que onde andam aguaceiros


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Mar 2016 às 19:50)

Bela linha de instabilidade a aproximar-se da costa:


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mar 2016 às 20:05)

Essa linha de instabilidade já está perto de chegar cá... irei reportar o que vier.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Mar 2016 às 20:11)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Essa linha de instabilidade já está perto de chegar cá... irei reportar o que vier.


Até pode vir trovoada agora. Está preparado!


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mar 2016 às 20:23)

Tiagolco disse:


> Até pode vir trovoada agora. Está preparado!


Pelo menos vêm vários ecos amarelos em minha direcção...


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mar 2016 às 20:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pelo menos vêm vários ecos amarelos em minha direcção...


Já chegou e chove bem... para já nada de trovoada.


----------



## jonas (18 Mar 2016 às 20:38)

Pelo que veijo no radar coimbra esta a ser bombardeada com celulas!


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mar 2016 às 20:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já chegou e chove bem... para já nada de trovoada.


Chove bem, mas nada de extraordinário... um pouco decepcionante. Nem vento se sente, apenas ligeira descida de temperatura .


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Mar 2016 às 20:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chove bem, mas nada de extraordinário... um pouco decepcionante. Nem vento se sente, apenas ligeira descida de temperatura .


Tu nem sequer estás na zona de maior intensidade...


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mar 2016 às 21:01)

Tiagolco disse:


> Tu nem sequer estás na zona de maior intensidade...


Passou um eco amarelo aqui por cima... só posso falar a partir da minha loc.


----------



## vortex (18 Mar 2016 às 21:02)

Olá!Por aqui até agora acumulou 12mm ,vento abaixo de 10 Kmh de Oeste,HR nos 94% e 11,8ºC. À espera da "festa"...


----------



## Gongas (18 Mar 2016 às 21:26)

jonas disse:


> Pelo que veijo no radar coimbra esta a ser bombardeada com celulas!



Sim, a pouco choveu torrencialmente e continua embora mais fraca. Trovoada que me tenha apercebido nada por enquanto.


----------



## david 6 (18 Mar 2016 às 21:52)

aguaceiro fraco agora
*11.7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mar 2016 às 22:04)

Boa noite,

Parece que assim que parou de chover, a temperatura subiu bem durante a tarde, registei *16,7ºC* de temperatura máxima.

Neste momento,* 12,4ºC*  e chove bem!


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Mar 2016 às 22:46)

Boas!
Sigo com *12,9°C*.
Enquanto o tempo interessante não vem, deixo aqui um time lapse que fiz hoje :
Duas fotos que tirei neste final de tarde. Achei interessante o contraste entre as nuvens:


----------



## criz0r (19 Mar 2016 às 01:14)

Boa noite, manhã e início de tarde muito chuvosos por aqui e em Lisboa, ainda apanhei uma molha antes de chegar ao trabalho. O acumulado em Almada foi de uns belos 16mm, o fim do mês promete!. Não chove desde as 14h e a temperatura encontra-se estagnada nos 11,8ºC.


----------



## TekClub (19 Mar 2016 às 01:23)

Por aqui chove torrencialmente...


----------



## Candy (19 Mar 2016 às 09:04)

Bom dia
Acabou de cair um aguaceiro torrencial. Parecia que o céu ia desabar! Veio acompanhado de granizo. Ainda durou uns 4 a 5 minutos. 
Os ralos de escoamento do meu terraço, que é grandinho, não deram vazão e acumulou uns 2cm na boa.


----------



## AnDré (19 Mar 2016 às 10:33)

Bom aguaceiro por volta das 9h30 no centro de Odivelas.

Ontem, o acumulado em Caneças foi de 8,6mm.


----------



## DaniFR (19 Mar 2016 às 10:41)

Bom dia

Por Coimbra, o dia segue com *11,4mm*.
Ontem, a precipitação acumulada foi de *11,2mm*.


----------



## david 6 (19 Mar 2016 às 10:56)

mammatus por aqui, 15.3ºC, 86% humidade, veremos o que o dia de hoje trás


----------



## TekClub (19 Mar 2016 às 11:02)

Que diluvio por aqui passou as ruas ficaram rios ate caiu granizo...


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Mar 2016 às 11:08)

Boas!
Sigo com *16,9°C*! Já está bem mais quente que ontem à mesma hora.
A imagem de satélite está imponente!


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mar 2016 às 11:10)

Aguaceiros moderados a fortes a cair neste momento, já ouvi também o roncar dos trovões.
É o eco amarelo sobre Torres Novas, a "fazer das suas".


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mar 2016 às 11:15)

Zona de maior instabilidade por agora: distritos de Coimbra, Leiria, Santarém e Lisboa... Aguaceiros, pontualmente fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas e eventual queda de granizo.

Portalegre e castelo Branco também vão ficar dentro desta instabilidade possivelmente dentro de uma hora...


----------



## DaniFR (19 Mar 2016 às 11:17)

TekClub disse:


> Que diluvio por aqui passou as ruas ficaram rios ate caiu granizo...


Aqui, por enquanto, não chove. 

Acabei de ouvir um trovão.


----------



## DaniFR (19 Mar 2016 às 11:23)

Célula com ecos vermelhos a passar por Coimbra. Esta intensificou-se rapidamente.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Mar 2016 às 11:30)

Por enquanto é ver as células a passar ao lado...
Vista para sudoeste:




Vista para norte:


----------



## david 6 (19 Mar 2016 às 11:30)

já há descargas não muito longe daqui, na zona de Samora Correia (Benavente), Almeirim e Vale da Pedra (Cartaxo)
e a minha vista para norte é esta (mete respeito ao vivo):






mas até agora nenhuma passou por cima, vão passando ao lado


----------



## DaniFR (19 Mar 2016 às 11:35)

Céu bastante escuro na zona Norte de Coimbra. 

Na estação de São Martinho do Bispo, a temperatura desceu 4ºC, durante a passagem da célula.











Por aqui, começa agora chover com intensidade.


----------



## DaniFR (19 Mar 2016 às 11:41)

Células umas atrás das outras..








david 6 disse:


> já há descargas não muito longe daqui, na zona de Samora Correia (Benavente), Almeirim e Vale da Pedra (Cartaxo)


Célula com eco roxo na zona de Almeirim


----------



## DaniFR (19 Mar 2016 às 11:54)

Queda intensa de granizo, na A1, junto ao Nó de Coimbra Sul, provocou vários despistes.




















Fotos de Cláudia Rodrigues


----------



## Geiras (19 Mar 2016 às 12:10)

Anda por ali festa...


----------



## david 6 (19 Mar 2016 às 12:12)

aguaceiro fraco aqui...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Mar 2016 às 12:12)

Neste momento...


----------



## Geiras (19 Mar 2016 às 12:17)

A organizar-se a Norte...


----------



## david 6 (19 Mar 2016 às 12:24)

ouvi 2 trovões ao longe para Norte

aguaceiro fraco já passou temperatura desceu para 14.7ºC, 82% humidade


----------



## david 6 (19 Mar 2016 às 12:36)

david 6 disse:


> ouvi 2 trovões ao longe para Norte
> 
> aguaceiro fraco já passou temperatura desceu para 14.7ºC, 82% humidade



é em Muge, a norte daqui, a sul de Santarém


----------



## david 6 (19 Mar 2016 às 12:42)

já ouvi mais 2 trovões


----------



## Geopower (19 Mar 2016 às 12:43)

bom dia, por Telheiras céu muito nublado com abertas. Vento moderado de Oeste. 14.6ºC. Manhã com alguns aguaceiros fracos e dispersos. Olhando o radar, quase todos os aguaceiros a passar ao lado,


----------



## david 6 (19 Mar 2016 às 12:52)

aqui estão as apanhadas pelo IPMA, uma de 94.2


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Mar 2016 às 12:59)

Para norte:




Por enquanto estou um bocado desiludido...já não chove há 2 horas...


----------



## david 6 (19 Mar 2016 às 13:19)

trovão perto , aqui ao meu lado ganhou tudo força


----------



## david 6 (19 Mar 2016 às 13:25)

cortinas de chuva mesmo ao meu lado, está tudo a passar de raspão, mas nada vem em cheio aqui...


----------



## david 6 (19 Mar 2016 às 13:30)

granda flashada que apanhei nos olhos agora


----------



## Geopower (19 Mar 2016 às 13:33)

aguaceiro moderado neste momento


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mar 2016 às 13:39)

Boa tarde,

Belo céu a caminho de casa, apenas resultou num aguaceiro moderado, ficam as fotos tiradas por volta das 13:20.

Destaque para a temperatura, apenas *10,5ºC,* que março frio este.












Outra foto, Cascais, às 13:00.


----------



## rozzo (19 Mar 2016 às 13:43)

A oeste de Benfica 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A chamada "whale's mouth cloud"


----------



## AnDré (19 Mar 2016 às 13:45)

Há 15 minutos que chove com intensidade no Dolce Vita Tejo, entre a Amadora e Odivelas.


----------



## david 6 (19 Mar 2016 às 13:45)

trovoada daqui:







agora já chove


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mar 2016 às 13:56)

david 6 disse:


> aqui estão as apanhadas pelo IPMA, uma de 94.2



Bom petardo.


----------



## david 6 (19 Mar 2016 às 13:59)

consegui apanhar este relâmpago


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mar 2016 às 14:01)

Entretanto o sol já brilha, instabilidade segue para NE/Este


----------



## criz0r (19 Mar 2016 às 14:39)

Boa tarde, o AAlmada está de volta, o famoso escudo anti-trovoadas aqui da zona ainda só me permitiu visualizar umas bonitas torres em Lisboa e alguma chuva moderada. 
De resto o Sol por aqui já espreita.


----------



## david 6 (19 Mar 2016 às 14:46)

bom aguaceiro agora 
11.9ºC


----------



## Geopower (19 Mar 2016 às 14:51)

Passou um bom aguaceiro moderado por Telheiras. Neste momento já está sol. Vista para E/NE


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Mar 2016 às 14:57)

Já ocorreram 4 quedas de temperatura, justificado pela passagem de 4 aguaceiros. 
Por isso, a máxima ainda não passou dos* 15,4ºC*, mas agora com uma boa aberta deve subir bem.
Mínima: *10,4ºC
*
Acumulado de *6,1 mm, *com a chuva desta semana a média deve ser rapidamente atingida.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mar 2016 às 16:29)

Alguns aguaceiros pontuais ao inicio desta tarde, mas neste momento brilha o sol.

Trovoada com granizo. Dez minutos de queda de granizo.
Ribatejo- Salvaterra de Magos

Fonte: facebook- 
‎Sofia Rêgo Mendes‎


----------



## criz0r (19 Mar 2016 às 17:07)

Por incrível que possa parecer tenho 0mm acumulados hoje. O Aguaceiro de manhã nem deu para molhar o chão. Isto é mesmo um Euro milhões estas trovoadas.


----------



## parvonia (19 Mar 2016 às 17:08)

Sines ainda a pouco


----------



## Gongas (19 Mar 2016 às 17:20)

Bem por Coimbra, já tivemos de tudo um pouco hoje, chuva, trovoada, granizo e subidas e descidas de temperaturas ao longo da instabilidade.
amanha previsto mais do mesmo.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Mar 2016 às 17:32)

Que desilusão de dia...
Sigo com *14,3°C*.


----------



## david 6 (19 Mar 2016 às 17:56)

acumulado de *3mm*, dia de aguaceiros mas nenhum exactamente em cheio, trovoada de raspão que deu ainda para ouvir uns trovões e ver 2 ou 3 relâmpagos (que consegui apanhar 1 que já meti a foto a meio da tarde aqui), mas como disse sempre tudo de raspão, dai o acumulado não ser nada de especial
minima de 8.6ºC
maxima de 17.1ºC
actual de 12.8ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Mar 2016 às 17:58)




----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mar 2016 às 18:34)

Boa tarde,

De facto alguma desilusao, ainda assim o céu volta e meia fica interessante, como neste preciso momento:


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mar 2016 às 18:42)

Este.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Mar 2016 às 18:51)

Vista para sul/sudoeste, neste momento:








O sol a tentar iluminar a célula :


----------



## nelson972 (19 Mar 2016 às 19:14)

De passagem por Alvados, PNSAC.
Temperatura 9,5°
 Fotos com telemóvel, em movimento


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mar 2016 às 20:21)

Aproxima-se uma mancha de precipitação, vinda de SO.
Vamos lá ver se o valor do acumulado sobe um pouco, de momento está fixado nos *1,7 mm*.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mar 2016 às 20:36)

Radar interessante, os aguaceiros intensificam-se num ápice.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Mar 2016 às 20:46)

O radar está mesmo interessante! Aquela mancha vem mesmo direitinha a nós! Vamos lá ver se não perde intensidade a meio do caminho...


----------



## rafathunderstorm (19 Mar 2016 às 20:49)

Andei o dia todo por Palmela, Almada, Portinho da arrabida, Serra da arrabida e nem 1 raio consegui detetar 
apenas algumas nunvens com algum desenvolvimento. Parece que ainda nao foi hoje que "apanhei" trovoada infelizmente....
Será que amanhã poderei ter mais sorte para os lados Almada/ Lisboa?


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mar 2016 às 20:50)

Offtopic: Sinceramente aquela mancha não vinha nada a calhar, daqui a nada faço uma viagem ate a zona oeste,enfim viagem bem regada certamente.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Mar 2016 às 20:51)

Aguaceiro intenso a aproximar-se:


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Mar 2016 às 20:52)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Andei o dia todo por Palmela, Almada, Portinho da arrabida, Serra da arrabida e nem 1 raio consegui detetar
> apenas algumas nunvens com algum desenvolvimento. Parece que ainda nao foi hoje que "apanhei" trovoada infelizmente....
> Será que amanhã poderei ter mais sorte para os lados Almada/ Lisboa?


Falta de sorte mesmo...
Amanhã e segunda há maior probabilidade com o movimento da depressão para sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mar 2016 às 20:54)

Bem a célula a sul de São Pedro do Estoril, está a ganhar uma pujança...


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Mar 2016 às 20:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem a célula a sul de São Pedro do Estoril, está a ganhar uma pujança...


Se houvesse trovoada, o StormRic captava-a de certeza...


----------



## rafathunderstorm (19 Mar 2016 às 20:56)

Tiagolco disse:


> Falta de sorte mesmo...
> Amanhã e segunda há maior probabilidade com o movimento da depressão para sul.



Espero bem que sim...ja perdi a conta ao tempo que nao vejo uma bela trovoada à moda de Sao pedro do Sul


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Mar 2016 às 20:57)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Espero bem que sim...ja perdi a conta ao tempo que nao vejo uma bela trovoada à moda de Sao pedro do Sul


O mesmo aqui...mas há que ter esperança!


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mar 2016 às 21:04)

Aquela celula a SO com eco laranja desconfio que tenha trovoada, muitas vezes os detectores do ipma não acusam as descargas.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (19 Mar 2016 às 21:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aquela celula a SO com eco laranja desconfio que tenha trovoada, muitas vezes os detectores do ipma não acusam as descargas.



Dirige se para que sitio?


----------



## Lightning (19 Mar 2016 às 21:06)

Aguaceiro forte com granizo à mistura neste momento. Vento fraco e nada de trovoada. O granizo não se aguentou muito tempo sem derreter.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Mar 2016 às 21:08)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Dirige se para que sitio?


Para Este!


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Mar 2016 às 21:17)

Chove moderado.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (19 Mar 2016 às 21:19)

Por aqui choveu durante 2 min


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Mar 2016 às 21:25)

Bem na minha zona está tudo às escuras pelo que não sei se chove (Hora do planeta). A célula intensificou-se a passar por Monte Abraão, eco amarelo.
Mas parece que vem aí uma bomba a SO.

A máxima ficou-se mesmo pelos *15,4ºC*.
Acumulado de *8,4 mm*


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Mar 2016 às 21:26)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Por aqui choveu durante 2 min


É incrível como a chuva mais intensa passou a uns quilómetros daí.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (19 Mar 2016 às 21:30)

Tiagolco disse:


> É incrível como a chuva mais intensa passou a uns quilómetros daí.


Eu tenho sempre azar, nao vale a pena


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Mar 2016 às 21:35)

A célula a SO já deve ter chegado a Cascais, o deslocamento é lento, provavelmente só estará na minha zona daqui a 15-20 mins.


----------



## criz0r (19 Mar 2016 às 21:37)

Boa noite, eu vinha no metro de Almada e vi essa célula a escassos 400 metros de mim a descarregar forte e feio, aposto que a zona do Miratejo e Seixal foram os alvos principais. É de facto curioso como um aguaceiro pode fazer a diferença num certo local. Vizinhos Almadenses é preciso é ter calma  .


----------



## NunoBrito (19 Mar 2016 às 21:46)




----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Mar 2016 às 21:47)

NunoBrito disse:


>


Vamos a ver o que traz...


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Mar 2016 às 21:48)

Mais algumas fotos de hoje:


----------



## rafathunderstorm (19 Mar 2016 às 21:51)

Tiagolco disse:


> Mais algumas fotos de hoje:


 
Nunca consigo publicar fotos..


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Mar 2016 às 21:55)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Nunca consigo publicar fotos..


Vou mandar-te uma mensagem privada a explicar.


----------



## david 6 (19 Mar 2016 às 22:05)

10.6ºC, pelo radar parece que ainda vamos ter mais uns acumulados


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Mar 2016 às 22:09)

Bem a célula é mais lenta do que pensava, bom indicador de que o centro da depressão está perto.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Mar 2016 às 22:10)

Que monstro!!


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Mar 2016 às 22:13)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bem a célula é mais lenta do que pensava, bom indicador de que o centro da depressão está perto.


Se o centro está perto, quer dizer que as células vão começar a fugir para o mar 
Vamos lá ver se esta não muda de trajectória...


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Mar 2016 às 22:20)

Tiagolco disse:


> Se o centro está perto, quer dizer que as células vão começar a fugir para o mar
> Vamos lá ver se esta não muda de trajectória...


Nota-se que as células estão a vir de Oeste/Sudoeste e a rodar para Norte, ao longo da madrugada a depressão deve descer por isso a trajetória será de Sul-Norte. Por isso é provável que muita chuva fique no mar... 

Cascais já deve estar sob dilúvio


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Mar 2016 às 22:31)

Chove forte!!
Pingos bem grossos!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Mar 2016 às 22:37)

Aqui também chove mas nada de mais.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Mar 2016 às 22:47)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Aqui também chove mas nada de mais.


Por aqui a mesma coisa. Esperava mais...já vejo uma aberta para sul...


----------



## Candy (19 Mar 2016 às 23:08)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Geopower (19 Mar 2016 às 23:11)

Viagem entre Lisboa e Glória do Ribatejo. Aguaceiros fracos a moderados até Salvaterra de Magos. Por agora não chove em Glória do Ribatejo. Movimento das células de S-N não permite que a chuva chegue aqui.


----------



## criz0r (20 Mar 2016 às 00:14)

Boa noite, um aguaceiro intenso por volta das 22h fez com que eu conseguisse sair dos 0 para os 2mm hoje. Não deixa de ser um fiasco pese embora saibamos a lotaria que é um aguaceiro. De qualquer forma o evento ainda não acabou e o céu mantém-se muito nublado. Estão 10,4ºC e a descer.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (20 Mar 2016 às 00:24)

Aqui está uma imagem de ontem a tarde perto da Serra da Arrabida.


----------



## criz0r (20 Mar 2016 às 00:32)

rafathunderstorm essa imagem está fantástica, digna de um quadro. Parabéns


----------



## DaniFR (20 Mar 2016 às 00:32)

DaniFR disse:


> Queda intensa de granizo, na A1, junto ao Nó de Coimbra Sul, provocou vários despistes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Forte queda de granizo na A1 provoca despistes na zona de Coimbra*

*A situação mais complicada envolveu uma mulher em adiantado estado de gravidez, que foi socorrida por precaução por elementos de uma ambulância dos Bombeiros de Coimbra*

Uma forte queda de granizo provocou, pelo menos, *quatro acidentes nos dois sentidos da Autoestrada do Norte (A1) na zona sul de Coimbra*, havendo apenas a registar um ferido ligeiro e prejuízos materiais.

Segundo fonte da GNR da Mealhada, uma grande quantidade de granizo acumulou-se em poucos minutos no piso da autoestrada por volta das 11 horas da manhã, tendo "originado despistes sem grandes consequências".

A situação mais complicada ocorreu ao quilómetro 190, no sentido Sul-Norte, envolvendo uma mulher em adiantado estado de gravidez, que foi socorrida por precaução por elementos de uma ambulância dos Bombeiros de Coimbra.

A circulação esteve condicionada apenas durante alguns minutos junto ao nó sul de Coimbra da A1, tendo sido colocados na zona sinais de alerta.

TVI24


----------



## rafathunderstorm (20 Mar 2016 às 00:34)

criz0r disse:


> rafathunderstorm essa imagem está fantástica, digna de um quadro. Parabéns



Obrigada


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mar 2016 às 00:37)

Boas,

Aqui na Ericeira tem chovido bem, ainda que nada de extraordinário.


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2016 às 01:24)

desde as 23h tem voltado a chover, parou há uns minutos 
10.4ºC


----------



## criz0r (20 Mar 2016 às 02:02)

A minha contribuição de ontem, não houve hipótese para mais porque maioritariamente o dia foi de sol.


----------



## criz0r (20 Mar 2016 às 02:03)

Aguaceiro forte neste momento, em Lisboa deve estar a cair bem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mar 2016 às 09:56)

Por aqui toda a noite foi regada com aguaceiros.
E já chegou a Primavera.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mar 2016 às 10:13)

Bom dia,

Minima:* 7,9ºC*
Actual: *12,1ºC*
Acumulado: *3,4 mm*

Tudo tranquilo,por aqui estamos assim:
*



*


----------



## Maria Papoila (20 Mar 2016 às 10:54)

Viva a Primavera! 
Último dia de Inverno na Ericeira terminou assim:


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mar 2016 às 11:56)

Feito agora, só ameaças não cai qualquer gota.


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2016 às 12:24)

tenho isto a vir para cima de mim:


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2016 às 12:29)

já chove


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mar 2016 às 13:28)

Boas!
Neste momento:


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mar 2016 às 13:30)

Pessoal!! Estou a ver uma funnel cloud da célula a norte de Lisboa!!


----------



## rozzo (20 Mar 2016 às 13:33)

confirmo


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mar 2016 às 13:35)

Chove torrencialmente! Esta célula intensificou-se bastante!


----------



## Luas (20 Mar 2016 às 13:36)




----------



## Luas (20 Mar 2016 às 13:37)




----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mar 2016 às 13:37)

Bem, pelo radar e por aquilo que vejo da janela, bela celula essa.


----------



## thunderboy (20 Mar 2016 às 13:40)

Estou no ikea de loures e tirei esta foto. Será isto?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Mar 2016 às 13:40)

Boas pessoal. É este o aspecto do céu junto à Praça de Espanha, Lisboa.






EDIT: ouvem-se trovões.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mar 2016 às 13:41)

Trovoada!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mar 2016 às 13:42)

thunderboy disse:


> Estou no ikea de loures e tirei esta foto. Será isto?


É mesmo isso!! Boa foto!!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Mar 2016 às 13:44)

Começa a chover pela Praça de Espanha

O radar está muito bom!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mar 2016 às 13:46)

Neste momento para Sul:


----------



## rozzo (20 Mar 2016 às 13:48)

Já caiu um pouco de granizo, agora não,mas a cortina a oeste é brutal. está errático o movimento das nuvens

O funil entretanto ou dissipou ou está escondido no meio de tanta precipitação


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mar 2016 às 13:48)

O estuário do tejo está a intensificar as células! Fantástico!!


----------



## rozzo (20 Mar 2016 às 13:50)

Tiagolco disse:


> O estuário do tejo está a intensificar as células! Fantástico!!


Neste caso penso que seja mesmo o pico da radiação solar, calhou bem em cheio


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mar 2016 às 13:51)

rozzo disse:


> Neste caso penso que seja mesmo o pico da radiação solar, calhou bem em cheio


O estuário deve dar uma ajudinha não?


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mar 2016 às 13:52)

Chove bem novamente!


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mar 2016 às 13:54)

Essa célula vista daqui:


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2016 às 13:54)

vejo uma bela célula para SW, provavelmente essa de Lisboa

por aqui parou de chover à pouco tempo, estou a ter umas abertas agora


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Mar 2016 às 13:56)

Em Carcavelos tudo calmo... apenas muitas nuvens a leste!


----------



## Garcia (20 Mar 2016 às 13:56)

Boas a todos. .
Vista do terraço do cascais shopping para o lado de Lisboa. . 
Tá feio. .


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mar 2016 às 13:57)

Carnide! (Elvira Silva)


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mar 2016 às 13:57)

Mesmo estando debaixo da célula, vê-se bem o quadrante Este cheio de nuvens:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mar 2016 às 13:59)

Tiagolco disse:


> O estuário deve dar uma ajudinha não?



A célula dirigiu-se de Norte para Sul, praticamente sem _tocar_ no estuário.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mar 2016 às 14:01)

Garcia disse:


> Boas a todos. .
> Vista do terraço do cascais shopping para o lado de Lisboa. .
> Tá feio. .



Mesmo aqui ao lado. 
Boas fotos!


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mar 2016 às 14:01)

Entretanto em Amadora:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Mar 2016 às 14:05)

Começa a chover em Carcavelos.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mar 2016 às 14:06)

13,4ºC
Vento moderado a forte ( intensificou-se em coisa de minutos)


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mar 2016 às 14:09)

A célula está praticamente estática. O centro da depressão está perto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mar 2016 às 14:10)




----------



## stormy (20 Mar 2016 às 14:12)

Actividade convectiva intensa associada à convergência da frente de brisa, com shear horizontal que deverá induzir alguma vorticidade em updrafts bem posicionados.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mar 2016 às 14:14)

O @guisilva5000 deve estar a apanhar uma bela molha.


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2016 às 14:16)

para SW, penso que seja a célula de Lisboa


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mar 2016 às 14:26)

Bem parece que começou o desfile de celulas a NE, incrivel como nenhuma deverá passar aqui.


----------



## Garcia (20 Mar 2016 às 14:29)

Vou agora até ao ikea de loures.
Talvez ainda apanhe uma chuvinha. .


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2016 às 14:30)

o centro da depressão está algures entre Santarém e Portalegre?

ps: volta a chover mais um pouco


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mar 2016 às 14:45)

Bela bigorna a norte! Já tiro fotos.


----------



## jonekko (20 Mar 2016 às 14:47)

Brandoa há cerca de 40 minutos atrás


----------



## Geopower (20 Mar 2016 às 14:53)

Em Glória do Ribatejo manhã marcada por aguaceiros moderados. De momento não chove. Vista para Sul:


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mar 2016 às 14:58)

Entretanto nuvens foram tapando a bigorna e apareceram alguns mammatus :


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mar 2016 às 15:07)

Entretanto, com o núcleo de ar frio em altitude a leste de Lisboa, as correntes convectivas já se fazem predominantemente de norte para sul na área da Grande Lisboa e Península de Setúbal.


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2016 às 15:11)

basicamente é isto certo?






eu aqui (ponto preto) tenho várias células em desenvolvimento por todos os lados, menos onde estou que está céu quase limpo


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mar 2016 às 15:36)

Amadora...

ComunidadeOrigins


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2016 às 15:52)

já que anda tudo à minha volta ao menos dá para ver as vistas:

para Sul:






para Norte:






para Oeste:






15.6ºC 83% humidade e sol


----------



## TekClub (20 Mar 2016 às 16:09)

por aqui já esta a ficar escuro e a começar a chover...


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Mar 2016 às 16:12)

Tiagolco disse:


> O @guisilva5000 deve estar a apanhar uma bela molha.


Se choveu granizo! Um dilúvio!
Acumulado de Março dispara, acumulado de hoje já vai em *11,5 mm
*
Mínima:* 7,5ºC*
Máxima: *16,4ºC

Bem-vinda Primavera!*

Algumas ameaças para Norte, mas sem grande desenvolvimento, apenas chuva fraca.


----------



## Geopower (20 Mar 2016 às 16:27)

Passou agora um aguaceiro fraco. Segue para SE:


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mar 2016 às 16:28)

Daqui avisto agora uma enorme escuridão vinda do lado da Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros, no radar também se ve essas mesmas formações.


----------



## nelson972 (20 Mar 2016 às 16:35)

Em Alvados, PNSAC, vista panorama centrado a SE






Foto tirada 
com telemóvel


----------



## TekClub (20 Mar 2016 às 16:37)

agora mesmo...


----------



## nelson972 (20 Mar 2016 às 16:41)

Detalhe da mesma nuvem, vista para sul.






Não chove.
Edit 17:00 h :  começa a pingar


----------



## TekClub (20 Mar 2016 às 16:43)

e mais outro  esta célula esta potente...
Edit:mais um raio


----------



## DaniFR (20 Mar 2016 às 16:46)

Por Coimbra, tem estado a trovejar, depois da passagem de um aguaceiro moderado, que deixou cerca de 2mm acumulados.


----------



## DaniFR (20 Mar 2016 às 16:57)

Blitzortung a detectar muito bem as descargas, como sempre:


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mar 2016 às 17:12)

Bem! O material fotográfico é tanto que nem sei por onde começar a postar! 
Sigo com *15,0°C *e há uma bela bigorna a norte.


----------



## nelson972 (20 Mar 2016 às 17:35)

Finalmente chove. E bem. 
Não tenho dados de temperatura.

Vista para NW através da chuva...:


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Mar 2016 às 17:37)

Chove bem em Belas


----------



## kikofra (20 Mar 2016 às 18:05)

Arredores de Leiria a serem presenteados por um belo duplo arco-iris


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (20 Mar 2016 às 18:05)

Há cerca de 2 horas em Coruche. Parecia haver ligeira rotação mas não passou disso.


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2016 às 18:11)

e quando menos esperava, um aguaceiro com ponto vermelho de radar na zona de Almeirim, a minha vista é esta:


----------



## windchill (20 Mar 2016 às 18:22)

O céu da tarde aqui na margem sul (vista para SE, com a Arrábida em fundo)


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mar 2016 às 18:23)

Para acabar bem o dia, um belo arco-íris, neste momento :


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mar 2016 às 18:24)

david 6 disse:


> e quando menos esperava, um aguaceiro com ponto vermelho de radar na zona de Almeirim, a minha vista é esta:


Brutal!!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mar 2016 às 18:28)

Trovoada e chuva torrencial em Fátima... as descargas deviam ser perto porque pareciam bombas a cair!


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mar 2016 às 18:40)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Trovoada e chuva torrencial em Fátima... as descargas deviam ser perto porque pareciam bombas a cair!



E por aqui não choveu nada durante a tarde...apenas durante a madrugada.
Observei alguma escuridão mas não chegou aqui.
Mas a chuva de ontem e desta madrugada já deu um bom acumulado.


----------



## meko60 (20 Mar 2016 às 18:53)

Boa tarde ao fórum.
Há pouco para sw estava assim :


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Mar 2016 às 18:55)

Parece que vai haver uma pausa nos aguaceiros, vamos a ver se alguns restos da festa de Leiria chega aqui 

A célula de à pouco fez o acumulado ficar nos *16 mm 
*
Céu pouco nublado a norte, retaguarda da célula a Sul


----------



## meko60 (20 Mar 2016 às 18:56)

Mas acabou por estar uma agradável tarde aqui em Almada.


----------



## meko60 (20 Mar 2016 às 19:05)

Por volta das 16:00 era esta a panoramica para Lx N e vale do Tejo.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mar 2016 às 19:07)

Mais fotos de hoje:
Formação estranha na célula já em dissipação. Devem ser uns mammatus já deformados:





Um cogumelo 












Ah! E orelhas de coelho :












Resumindo, foi um dia ótimo para tirar fotos e a trovoada do início da tarde (foi só uma mas pronto...) foi a cereja no topo do bolo . 
Neste momento sigo com *13,2°C*. Amanhã será novamente um dia de muita instabilidade, espero eu...


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mar 2016 às 19:12)

Boa tarde,

Extremos térmicos: *7,9ºC* / *14,4ºC*
Actual: *11,3ºC*
Acumulado: *3,4 mm*


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mar 2016 às 19:16)

Continua a chover forte sem parar...


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2016 às 19:23)

penso que por hoje tá feito, acumulado *2.7mm*
amanhã vou fazer seguimento dos aguaceiros e trovoadas em Lisboa, depois terça à tarde já volto para a Fajarda

minima: 8.5ºC
maxima: 15.9ºC
actual:11.5ºC


----------



## Pisfip (20 Mar 2016 às 19:39)




----------



## criz0r (20 Mar 2016 às 20:59)

Boa noite, hoje estive presente na mini maratona de Lisboa e depois de uma prova que teve boas abertas durante todo o percurso no final apanhei essa célula enorme que pelos vistos descarregou bem na Amadora e não só. Ainda ouvi uns trovões ao longe e apanhei alguma chuva fraca/moderada na travessia Belém-Trafaria. Algumas fotos que consegui tirar da "escuridão" de hoje à tarde,


----------



## rafathunderstorm (20 Mar 2016 às 21:02)

Será o que eu estou a pensar??????
Foto tirada esta tarde em lisboa


----------



## jonas (20 Mar 2016 às 21:06)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Será o que eu estou a pensar??????
> Foto tirada esta tarde em lisboa


AS condicoes nao eram favoraveis, mas tambem nao eram contraditorias!
No entanto nao chegou a tocar em terra, por causa das condicoes nao serem totalmente favoraveis!
Ainda bem!


----------



## rafathunderstorm (20 Mar 2016 às 21:14)

jonas disse:


> AS condicoes nao eram favoraveis, mas tambem nao eram contraditorias!
> No entanto nao chegou a tocar em terra, por causa das condicoes nao serem totalmente favoraveis!
> Ainda bem!



Pois acabou por se dissipar, mas nem queria acreditar


----------



## jonas (20 Mar 2016 às 21:16)

Um video do evento.


rafathunderstorm disse:


> Pois acabou por se dissipar, mas nem queria acreditar


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Mar 2016 às 21:28)

Boas!
Sigo com *12,0°C*.
Time lapse de hoje :
(Ver em HD)


----------



## kikofra (20 Mar 2016 às 21:38)

A fantástica surpresa desta tarde:


----------



## João Ferreira (20 Mar 2016 às 21:46)

Boa noite,

Dia marcado pela instabilidade, manhã de sol com períodos de céu muito nublado, início da tarde entre as 13h30 e as 14h00 com aguaceiro forte e trovoada, tendo-se prolongado até meio da tarde quando pararam os aguaceiros permanecendo a situação até ao momento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Mar 2016 às 23:09)

Temperatura já vai nos 8.9ºC, estática. 

Amanhã parece que é mais um dia convectivo


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2016 às 23:52)

espero bem que Lisboa não me desilude no seguimento amanhã  que estava a correr +ou- bem na zona de Coruche


----------



## Tufao André (21 Mar 2016 às 01:24)

Boa noite malta!
Também confirmo a agradável surpresa do início da tarde com a formação da funnel cloud mesmo em frente à minha casa... 
Nunca tinha visto algo assim tão perto, mas felizmente dissipou-se! Foi lindo de se ver e apresentava uma boa rotação 
A célula deu uma forte trovoada acompanhada de chuva bastante forte sem granizo. A 1 km daqui, segundo relatos, houve intensa queda de granizo!! Incrível como estes fenomenos sao tao localizados...
Amanhã espera-se mais festa! A ver vamos...


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2016 às 12:01)

lá para os meus lados aquilo já tá com aguaceiros à volta, aqui por Lisboa continua céu limpo, força Lisboa! sei que consegues


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mar 2016 às 12:07)

Bom dia. Por aqui tem estado um sol forte, o chamado sol de trovoada. Agora estão a surgir várias células a crescer rápidamente e a escurecer...


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mar 2016 às 12:24)

Já chove e está bastante escuro...


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2016 às 12:27)

lá na minha terrinha já chove , aqui por Lisboa continua céu limpo


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mar 2016 às 12:32)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já chove e está bastante escuro...


Já chove forte... e pelo radar deve durar.


----------



## Geiras (21 Mar 2016 às 12:42)

Imagens de satélite muito interessantes para a hora que é. Está a organizar-se bem e, tendo em conta que a deslocação é de NE SO talvez tenhamos umas boas surpresas ao longo desta tarde na região do Litoral.


----------



## Tyna (21 Mar 2016 às 12:55)

Granizo no tagus park


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2016 às 12:55)

já andam aguaceiros à volta de Lisboa, vou ali a um spot mais alto para ver se tenho boa vista


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Mar 2016 às 12:59)

Ambiente a ficar interessante:


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mar 2016 às 13:01)

Já paro


luismeteo3 disse:


> Já chove e está bastante escuro...


Já parou... foi rápido!


----------



## AnDré (21 Mar 2016 às 13:11)

Caiu algum granizo há pouco em Caneças. Célula que passou aqui:





Está agora para Sul.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 13:11)

Boas!
Nunca pensei que o céu ficasse tão negro. Vem aí festa


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 13:20)

Há registos de trovoada em Caldas da Rainha e Peniche! Este dia promete!!!


----------



## manganao (21 Mar 2016 às 13:23)

3 trovões começou agora a chover


----------



## Aspvl (21 Mar 2016 às 13:29)

Boa tarde!

Acho que ouvi um trovão há coisa de 5 min!
Outro agora!


----------



## meko60 (21 Mar 2016 às 13:33)

Boa tarde.
Estou a ouvir trovões, não consigo identificar é de onde  . Alguém tem novidades por aqui?


----------



## Geiras (21 Mar 2016 às 13:33)

Trovoada audível em Sintra!


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 13:35)

Trovoada!!


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 13:36)

E mais outra!! Isto está muito potente!


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 13:38)

Temos festa!! E mais outra!! Que bela cortina de chuva a sul!


----------



## meko60 (21 Mar 2016 às 13:38)

Já sei, é de Oeste. Pessoal da linha é capaz de ver alguma coisa.


----------



## Geiras (21 Mar 2016 às 13:40)

Os trovões sucedem-se a SE!


----------



## Dead Cowboy (21 Mar 2016 às 13:40)

3 bombas bem audíveis aqui no Monte de Caparica


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 13:41)

Trovoada muito frequente!


----------



## Dead Cowboy (21 Mar 2016 às 13:42)

Já ouvi mais um par, mais atenuado. Agora chove à grande.


----------



## meko60 (21 Mar 2016 às 13:42)

Para SW tb está bom


----------



## Dead Cowboy (21 Mar 2016 às 13:44)

Estás em Almada, meko60? Tenho a janela virada a Oeste e posso garantir-te que o panorama está muito diferente :P


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 13:46)

Muita trovoada! Nunca pensei!!!
Vem daqui:


----------



## AMFC (21 Mar 2016 às 13:49)

Belos trovões por aqui, pouca chuva mas por perto nota-se belas cortinas de chuva forte. No radar é visivel uma "muralha" de instabilidade a Nordeste que pode dar um bom festival na grande Lisboa.


----------



## meko60 (21 Mar 2016 às 13:50)

Dead Cowboy disse:


> Estás em Almada, meko60? Tenho a janela virada a Oeste e posso garantir-te que o panorama está muito diferente :P


Sim estou. Como está então?


----------



## Geiras (21 Mar 2016 às 13:50)

Muito fixe essa fotografia. Bem definida a célula!


----------



## Lightning (21 Mar 2016 às 13:50)

Relatos de 2 raios bem visíveis com respectivos trovões na zona perto do Almada Fórum, segundo um amigo meu. Aqui nada se passa ainda.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Mar 2016 às 13:51)

Há instantes no Campo Grande (FCUL). Uma boa chuvada com granizo à mistura e trovoada algo distante.





















Peço desculpa pelas imagens grandes, estou no telemóvel e não consigo redimensionar.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (21 Mar 2016 às 13:54)

Ta a passar tudo ao lado aqui do Saldanha...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Mar 2016 às 13:55)

Que grande cenário aqui por Lisboa. Céu fenomenal


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 13:57)

Céu muito assustador! A célula já passou.


----------



## Dead Cowboy (21 Mar 2016 às 13:59)

O sinal que as coisas estão muito beras para Norte de Lisboa: O vôo Lisboa - Estocolmo está a fazer este desvio à procura de sítio para passar


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mar 2016 às 14:00)

AMFC disse:


> Belos trovões por aqui, pouca chuva mas por perto nota-se belas cortinas de chuva forte. No radar é visivel uma "muralha" de instabilidade a Nordeste que pode dar um bom festival na grande Lisboa.



Exactamente 

A actividade convectiva forma como que um arco a nordeste de Lisboa e desloca-se para sudoeste.
Tal como ontem, a maior actividade convectiva corresponde ao momento do dia com maior intensidade da radiação solar. Veremos se essa actividade convectiva tem pernas para chegar a Lisboa...


----------



## meko60 (21 Mar 2016 às 14:00)




----------



## AndréFrade (21 Mar 2016 às 14:00)

Estão reunidas as condições para que as células que estão a NE tragam um bom festival para cá (hoje no Montijo):


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2016 às 14:00)

também ouvi muitos trovões , mas passou ao lado
a vista era esta:


----------



## rafathunderstorm (21 Mar 2016 às 14:07)

Alguem me sabe dizer se mais perto da costa (caparica) poderei vir a ter mais sorte no que toca a trovoadas?
Por almada ja oiço, mas pouco...


----------



## thunderhunter (21 Mar 2016 às 14:10)

sera que Alenquer vai ser brindada com algum festival electrico, ja que ultimamente tem tudo passado ao lado.


----------



## meko60 (21 Mar 2016 às 14:10)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Alguem me sabe dizer se mais perto da costa (caparica) poderei vir a ter mais sorte no que toca a trovoadas?
> Por almada ja oiço, mas pouco...


Olá vizinho.
Se a vista do lado da Caparica for melhor, ainda lá ia dar 1 espreitadela


----------



## Dead Cowboy (21 Mar 2016 às 14:10)

Olha, aqui no Monte ouviu-se muito bem a trovoada.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 14:10)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Alguem me sabe dizer se mais perto da costa (caparica) poderei vir a ter mais sorte no que toca a trovoadas?
> Por almada ja oiço, mas pouco...


Tens várias células a passarem por lá mas não te garanto que ainda haja trovoada.


----------



## Candy (21 Mar 2016 às 14:11)

Há cerca de 15 minutos começaram a cair os primeiros pingos, em Peniche. Pingo grosso mas pouco. Agora, sim, está a cair um aguaceiro. No entanto nada de mais. Apenas pingos bem grossos. Está a passar tudo um pouco a leste da península da Peniche.


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2016 às 14:11)

houve trovoada também lá para os meus lados em Coruche! disseram me que choveu 2x bastante granizo que os vasos e ect estavam todos cheios de granizo, na Fajarda também passou lá trovoada (IPMA tem uma descarga em cima da Fajarda) mas não caiu granizo pelo que me disseram, mesmo aqui desde Lisboa conseguia ver a trovoada de Coruche, aqui fica a foto dela:







e agora outras fotos que tirei:











elas agora veem do interior cá para o litoral


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mar 2016 às 14:14)

O escudo cascaense mantem-se para já activo. lol


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 14:15)

david 6 disse:


> houve trovoada também lá para os meus lados em Coruche! disseram me que choveu 2x bastante granizo que os vasos e ect estavam todos cheios de granizo, na Fajarda também passou lá trovoada (IPMA tem uma descarga em cima da Fajarda) mas não caiu granizo pelo que me disseram, mesmo aqui desde Lisboa conseguia ver a trovoada de Coruche, aqui fica a foto dela:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Epah fantástico!!


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 14:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> O escudo cascaense mantem-se para já activo. lol


Calma que ainda tens uma tarde toda pela frente.


----------



## TekClub (21 Mar 2016 às 14:18)

por aqui já começa a ficar escuro esta a vir uma célula de Aveiro com atividade elétrica...


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2016 às 14:21)




----------



## rafathunderstorm (21 Mar 2016 às 14:21)

Tiagolco disse:


> Tens várias células a passarem por lá mas não te garanto que ainda haja trovoada.



Vou tentar a minha sorte


----------



## rafathunderstorm (21 Mar 2016 às 14:22)

david 6 disse:


>


Muito bom  agora nao sei se vá ate ao Cristo Rei ou para a costa


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Mar 2016 às 14:23)

Linha interessante a entrar agora no estuário do Tejo...


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 14:25)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Muito bom  agora nao sei se vá ate ao Cristo Rei ou para a costa


Cristo Rei por favor! Vais ter uma vista perfeita, mas vais precisar de abrigo.


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2016 às 14:26)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Muito bom  agora nao sei se vá ate ao Cristo Rei ou para a costa



elas veem de N/NE, o cristo rei dá te visão para essas coordenadas, penso que cristo rei seja melhor


----------



## rafathunderstorm (21 Mar 2016 às 14:27)

Tiagolco disse:


> Cristo Rei por favor! Vais ter uma vista perfeita, mas vais precisar de abrigo.



Obrigada!!


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mar 2016 às 14:31)

Celula valente na zona de Pêro Pinheiro(Sintra).


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Mar 2016 às 14:31)




----------



## Geiras (21 Mar 2016 às 14:31)

Que valente bomba agora mesmo em Sintra!! 
De referir que a NE aproxima-se mais uma linha de células interessante e com bom potencial!


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2016 às 14:33)

almoçar num instante agora para a seguir ir acompanhar a chegada das células  hoje não sossego, mesmo meteolouco


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mar 2016 às 14:34)

Aqui volta a chover...


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 14:34)

Até me deu uma coisinha má quando olhei para o radar. 
Céu muito negro para Nordeste de Noroeste.


----------



## ThunderFreak (21 Mar 2016 às 14:39)

Por brejos de azeitão:


----------



## meko60 (21 Mar 2016 às 14:39)

Acho que vou ver as vistas........... Tirar umas fotos se valer a pena.


----------



## thunderboy (21 Mar 2016 às 14:39)

Céu muito escuro a Nordeste e Este.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 14:39)

Aí vem ela! Protejam-se!


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Mar 2016 às 14:40)

Trovoada! Céu negro!


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2016 às 14:40)

radar monstruoso junto a Vila Franca de Xira  e vem direito a Lisboa

edit: surgiu um aguaceiro à frente daquelas células que esperamos, na zona norte de Lisboa, só capaz de apanhar esse ainda primeiro


----------



## thunderboy (21 Mar 2016 às 14:42)

Trovoada! E a máquina sem bateria.


----------



## thunderhunter (21 Mar 2016 às 14:44)

david 6 disse:


> radar monstruoso junto a Vila Franca de Xira  e vem direito a Lisboa
> 
> edit: surgiu um aguaceiro à frente daquelas células que esperamos, na zona norte de Lisboa, só capaz de apanhar esse ainda primeiro


ja passou por o carregado, com bastantes relampagos mas com pouca chuva no entanto na castanheira do ribatejo um amigo disse que apanhou uma bela granizada.


----------



## Candy (21 Mar 2016 às 14:45)

Pedras de gelo enormes a cair na Venda do Pinheiro!


----------



## Garcia (21 Mar 2016 às 14:46)

Boas a todos.
Hoje estou pela Ericeira e também já ouvi trovoada. .


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 14:46)

Os pássaros estão todos malucos à procura de abrigo. A temperatura vai nos *16,3°C*.


----------



## Luis Filipe (21 Mar 2016 às 14:48)

Na zona da expo norte esta a escurecer bastante.


----------



## Geopower (21 Mar 2016 às 14:49)

passou uma bela trovoada por Glória do Ribatejo. Ainda contei uns 7 relâmpagos durante 30 minutos. 
Neste momento situação interessante para W/SW:


----------



## bmelo (21 Mar 2016 às 14:51)

Está muito próximo de mim, (Vialonga), já ouvi 5 trovões, 2 deles fortes...  16.6ºC  47%


----------



## Luis Filipe (21 Mar 2016 às 14:52)

Ja estou a avistar relâmpagos a norte da expo em Lisboa


----------



## TekClub (21 Mar 2016 às 14:53)

por aqui já chove e já faz ...


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 14:53)

Entretanto para sul:


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Mar 2016 às 14:54)

Fotos do @Duarte Sousa:


----------



## Fantkboy (21 Mar 2016 às 14:55)

Em Arranhó (Arruda dos Vinhos), trovoada constante e Granizo do Tamanho de Berlindes. Mete Respeito


----------



## bmelo (21 Mar 2016 às 14:55)

já chove !  céu todo negro...  16.1ºC    48%


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2016 às 14:55)

bem acho que está na hora de me ir posicionar


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 14:55)

SpiderVV disse:


> Fotos do @Duarte Sousa:


Brutal!!!! @Duarte Sousa


----------



## Luis Filipe (21 Mar 2016 às 14:56)

Tudo muito escuro a norte da expo


----------



## bmelo (21 Mar 2016 às 14:56)

@Duarte Sousa  de que local tiraste essas 2 fotos ?


----------



## jcsmonteiro (21 Mar 2016 às 14:57)

SpiderVV disse:


> Fotos do @Duarte Sousa:


Uuuuaaaaaau


----------



## bmelo (21 Mar 2016 às 14:57)

temperatura a descer muito rapidamente...  15.3ºC agora,    51%,    no espaço de 5 minutos desceu 1.4ºC


----------



## bmelo (21 Mar 2016 às 14:58)

BRUTAL... mais uns 10 minutos e a minha zona apanha com ela toda !!!


----------



## Geopower (21 Mar 2016 às 14:58)

para NE também está interessante. Outra célula a formar-se. Já se ouvem trovões ao longe.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 14:59)

A temperatura já desceu 1,2°C. Sigo com *15,2°C*. O céu está monstruoso para nordeste!


----------



## Geiras (21 Mar 2016 às 15:00)

Está MEDONHO a Norte de Sintra!!


----------



## *Marta* (21 Mar 2016 às 15:00)

Loures, há cerca de 10 minutos, foto de uma aluna minha. Sem filtros.


----------



## bmelo (21 Mar 2016 às 15:01)

em 10 minutos, desceu de 16.6ºC para 14.9ºC,  com 55%


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 15:02)

Já chove moderado! Estava a fazer timelapse com a gopro mas é melhor tirá-la da rua...


----------



## rozzo (21 Mar 2016 às 15:02)

campo grande


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Mar 2016 às 15:02)

Céu completamente negro a Norte, temperatura a descer e rajadas a aumentar, isto vai doer


----------



## AnDré (21 Mar 2016 às 15:03)

A frequência da trovoada é brutal!


----------



## bmelo (21 Mar 2016 às 15:04)

só vejo negro em todo o lado !!!   14.6ºC   56%


----------



## TekClub (21 Mar 2016 às 15:04)

mais trovoada...


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Mar 2016 às 15:07)

Já é de noite, já vejo a cortina de chuva!


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 15:07)

A temperatura desceu mais 2°C em 5 minutos! Sigo com *13,2°C.*


----------



## vitamos (21 Mar 2016 às 15:09)

Entre Bucelas e Arruda foram mais de 20 minutos debaixo de trovoada e granizo, passando por vezes a saraiva de dimensão ainda considerável. Filmagens impossível (tal a intensidade do granizo), logo tentarei colocar as melhores fotos que consegui.


----------



## bmelo (21 Mar 2016 às 15:09)

em 20 minutos desceu de 16.6ºC para 14.3ºC, e de 47% para 58%


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 15:09)

O céu está esverdeado para norte!!! Nunca tinha visto algo assim!!


----------



## bmelo (21 Mar 2016 às 15:10)

vitamos disse:


> Entre Bucelas e Arruda foram mais de 20 minutos debaixo de trovoada e granizo, passando por vezes a saraiva de dimensão ainda considerável. Filmagens impossível (tal a intensidade do granizo), logo tentarei colocar as melhores fotos que consegui.




"Vizinho", Deus queira que chegue a Vialonga !


----------



## *Marta* (21 Mar 2016 às 15:10)

Trovoada a intensificar. A cadência dos trovões ao longe é incrível.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (21 Mar 2016 às 15:11)

Belo ronco aqui no saldanha.

Entretanto anoiteceu por aqui.

Pena não conseguir ter uma grande linha de horizonte devido aos prédios...


----------



## Luis Filipe (21 Mar 2016 às 15:11)

Trovoada mesmo aqui em cima com relampagos uns a seguir aos outros


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Mar 2016 às 15:11)

Foto de um familiar à saída de Mafra:


----------



## João Ferreira (21 Mar 2016 às 15:11)

Trovoada intensa com queda de granizo!


----------



## Candy (21 Mar 2016 às 15:12)

Muito barulho nos céus de Peniche, mas não é trovoada. São aviões! É muito o ruído!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mar 2016 às 15:12)

Parece que caiu um raio de +67 kAmp no Pisão, Alcabideche.


----------



## Geopower (21 Mar 2016 às 15:12)

a tarde promete. Esta nova trovoada está cada vez mais próxima.Vista para NE:


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 15:13)

Pessoal!!! A cadência de relâmpagos é impressionante! Faz-me lembrar aquelas super células dos EUA


----------



## GonçaloMPB (21 Mar 2016 às 15:13)

Estádio da luz branco. Reportado por um amigo que trabalha lá.

Mega flash mega granizada aqui. Depois de uma manhã muito tranquila!!!


----------



## AnDré (21 Mar 2016 às 15:14)

Grande estrondo em Caneças! Fortíssimo!


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 15:14)

TROVOADA CONSTANTE!!! Estou com um medo do caraças!!


----------



## ecobcg (21 Mar 2016 às 15:14)

AnDré disse:


> Grande estrondo em Caneças! Fortíssimo!


 "_Fujem moços!!_"

Aahaha!


----------



## Rachie (21 Mar 2016 às 15:15)

Trovoada e granizo em Benfica


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Mar 2016 às 15:15)

Aqui as células estão mais fracas e parece que se atrasaram um pouco


----------



## blade (21 Mar 2016 às 15:16)

10cm de granizo em loures  aquele evento de 2011 foi brincadeira comparativamente com isto


----------



## bmelo (21 Mar 2016 às 15:17)

deve ter sido esse o raio...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Mar 2016 às 15:18)

Mas que bela tarde em Lisboa!!!!!!!!!

Trovoada "de três em pipa"!!!


----------



## Aspvl (21 Mar 2016 às 15:18)

Grande bomba!!


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 15:18)

QUE ESTRONDO!!!!!!


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Mar 2016 às 15:19)

blade disse:


> 10cm de granizo em loures  aquele evento de 2011 foi brincadeira comparativamente com isto


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mar 2016 às 15:19)




----------



## tucha (21 Mar 2016 às 15:19)

Brutal queda de granizo em Telheiras, está tudo branco...e brutal trovada como há muito não se via por estes lados....!!!!


----------



## bmelo (21 Mar 2016 às 15:19)

que evento brutalíssimo !!!!


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2016 às 15:20)

que estoiro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

pessoal tive de fugir  começou logo a cair granizo! de um aguaceiro e depois nunca mais parou e até que chegou agora esta trovoada linda  apanhei molha mesmo com quispo e guarda chuva  acho que ainda consegui apanhar uns relâmpagos, vou ver os videos que fiz, entretanto isto continua!!


----------



## AnDré (21 Mar 2016 às 15:20)

Cenário possível com o telemóvel. Já vi dezenas e dezenas de raios!


----------



## João Ferreira (21 Mar 2016 às 15:20)

É com cada estoiro, alguns até tremem as janelas.


----------



## bmelo (21 Mar 2016 às 15:20)

está em cima do aeroporto...


----------



## Geopower (21 Mar 2016 às 15:21)

Geopower disse:


> a tarde promete. Esta nova trovoada está cada vez mais próxima.Vista para NE:


já chove moderado, mas deixaram de se ouvir trovões.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (21 Mar 2016 às 15:21)

Mega mega mega no Saldanha.

Fotos:







Vídeos vou fazer upload.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 15:21)

Estou em pânico em pessoal!!! Registei em vídeo o estrondo!


----------



## bmelo (21 Mar 2016 às 15:24)

nenhum avião aterrar em Lisboa...


----------



## Dead Cowboy (21 Mar 2016 às 15:24)

Aqui no Monte duas bombas à moda antiga.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Mar 2016 às 15:24)

Eu estou na Baixa de Lisboa e não me toca granizo nenhum.. Por aqui só chuva!


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Mar 2016 às 15:25)

A célula enfraqueceu bastante ao chegar à minha zona, não passa de chuva moderada.

Relâmpagos everywhere!


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Mar 2016 às 15:25)

bmelo disse:


> nenhum avião aterrar em Lisboa...


----------



## Maxwell Black (21 Mar 2016 às 15:26)

Por Alverca já passou. Pouco tempo de precipitação mas bons trovejos! Filmei parte.

1st post


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Mar 2016 às 15:27)

SpiderVV disse:


>


A mancha mais forte passou sob o Aeroporto, imagino que até o IPMA tenha gravado alguma coisa...


----------



## bmelo (21 Mar 2016 às 15:27)

Este tem que ir dar mais uma voltinha até conseguir aterrar...


----------



## rickmpr (21 Mar 2016 às 15:28)

Há momentos junto ao aeroporto de Lisboa.


----------



## blade (21 Mar 2016 às 15:29)

chegou o inverno

Aqui foi mesmo muito granizo +5cm de certeza as ruas estão cheias de granizo acumulado


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 15:29)

Tanto trovão!!!!! Melhor dia de trovoada de sempre!! Isto vai ficar para história!


----------



## Dead Cowboy (21 Mar 2016 às 15:29)

Monte de Caparica - Foi tal bomba que accionou uma série de alarmes nos carros no parque da Faculdade.

Mantém-se uma cadência de relâmpagos elevada.


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2016 às 15:29)

bem parece que acabaram, deixei de ver e ouvir

edit: afinal não, ouvi outro mas já mais longe


----------



## bmelo (21 Mar 2016 às 15:30)

há uns 5 ou 6 aviões a rondar Lisboa sem puder aterrar...


----------



## Portugal Storms (21 Mar 2016 às 15:30)

Pela Moita céu bastante carregado com muita rotação a querer formar funnel cloud, mas nada, vou tentar colocar vídeo. 
Este era o cenário à 15 minutos.


----------



## Dead Cowboy (21 Mar 2016 às 15:31)

O tempo para Norte deve estar a melhorar porque voltam a partir aviões da Portela.


----------



## rickmpr (21 Mar 2016 às 15:31)




----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 15:31)

Que estrondo brutal!!!


----------



## bmelo (21 Mar 2016 às 15:32)

rickmpr disse:


>




grande carga !!


----------



## Luas (21 Mar 2016 às 15:33)




----------



## Dead Cowboy (21 Mar 2016 às 15:35)

EU adoro voar, mas ainda bem que não estou lá em cima com este temporal...


----------



## rozzo (21 Mar 2016 às 15:36)

De facto foi imponente a trovoada a aproximar. Como já referido, uma cadência impressionante de raios e trovões, um som constante. E depois a granizada, com dimensões consideráveis, e prolongada, que deixou tudo branco. A certa altura era impressionante o granizo a ressaltar no relvado. E teve alguns trovões nessa fase de facto muito potentes. Esta é daquelas para recordar!


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Mar 2016 às 15:36)

5 aviões a tentar aterrar em Lisboa!


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Mar 2016 às 15:39)

Ryanair a fazer corrida com a Easyjet  Eles estão literalmente um em cima do outro


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 15:40)

Esta amiga fez cá um estrondo...!!


----------



## bmelo (21 Mar 2016 às 15:41)

Pessoal, será que amanhã pelo começo da manhã iremos ter mais trovoada na Margem Sul e Lisboa ?


----------



## geoair.pt (21 Mar 2016 às 15:43)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Ryanair a fazer corrida com a Easyjet  Eles estão literalmente um em cima do outro



Com 500m de distância vertical....


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Mar 2016 às 15:43)

Célula a desfazer-se ao dirigir-se para o mar. Mesmo assim, a chuva deve continuar ainda por um bom tempo:


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2016 às 15:43)




----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Mar 2016 às 15:44)

geoair.pt disse:


> Com 500m de distência vertical....


Eu sei, mas continua a fazer-me impressão...


----------



## GonçaloMPB (21 Mar 2016 às 15:45)

Granizo no Saldanha há pouco.


----------



## jonas (21 Mar 2016 às 15:49)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Eu sei, mas continua a fazer-me impressão...


A mim também...


----------



## João Ferreira (21 Mar 2016 às 15:49)

Depois da tempestade a bonança, aguaceiro a terminar depois de chuva moderada, por vezes forte com granizo e dezenas de relâmpagos e trovões em sequência. Abertas visíveis a NE com nuvens média/altas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Mar 2016 às 15:52)

João Ferreira disse:


> Depois da tempestade a bonança, aguaceiro a terminar depois de chuva moderada, por vezes forte com granizo e dezenas de relâmpagos e trovões em sequência. Abertas visíveis a NE com nuvens média/altas.


Olha que vêm aí mais células a Norte, ainda estão em Santarém mas devem chegar cá...


----------



## rozzo (21 Mar 2016 às 15:52)

Algumas fotos e vídeos de há pouco, aqui na Faculdade de Ciências. 
Pena não ter dado para captar a cadência impressionante da trovoada, mas de dia e com telemóvel é muito complicado...


----------



## Geopower (21 Mar 2016 às 15:54)

por Glória do Ribatejo, aguaceiro fraco.  Já se ouvem novamente trovões a NE. 
Vista para SW na direcção de Lisboa:


----------



## Dead Cowboy (21 Mar 2016 às 15:54)

rozzo disse:


> Algumas fotos e vídeos de há pouco, aqui na Faculdade de Ciências.
> Pena não ter dado para captar a cadência impressionante da trovoada, mas de dia e com telemóvel é muito complicado...




Impressionante!
(numa nota pessoal, que felicidade de ver estas fotos da minha alma mater :') )


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mar 2016 às 15:58)

Ouço trovoada... pela primeira vez hoje.


----------



## Maria Papoila (21 Mar 2016 às 15:59)

Foto na Faculdade de Direito de Lisboa  tirada por aluno. Há momentos assim:


----------



## GonçaloMPB (21 Mar 2016 às 16:01)

O outro vídeo aqui do Saldanha onde já se ouve trovoada.


----------



## bmelo (21 Mar 2016 às 16:01)

Geopower disse:


> por Glória do Ribatejo, aguaceiro fraco.  Já se ouvem novamente trovões a NE.
> Vista para SW na direcção de Lisboa:




deve ser esta...


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Mar 2016 às 16:01)

Avenida de Berna e FCSH: 
Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1178979448793621.1073742018.211643438860565&type=3


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2016 às 16:03)

aqui vai os relâmpagos que consegui apanhar , poderia ter apanhado mais, mas como tava o ambiente ter conseguido essas já não foi mau


----------



## blade (21 Mar 2016 às 16:04)

as ruas ainda estão cheias de granizo nesta zona caiu muito mais do que qualquer zona das que mostraram até agora


----------



## TekClub (21 Mar 2016 às 16:06)

mais trovoada este foi o mais forte de hoje...


----------



## João Ferreira (21 Mar 2016 às 16:08)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Olha que vêm aí mais células a Norte, ainda estão em Santarém mas devem chegar cá...


Sem dúvida ia colocar foto do sat24 mas fiquei sem net tive que recorrer à móvel. Estou a referir-me por agora.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 16:10)

A minha internet está indisponível! Tenho que usar dados móveis...O servidor do ipma está muito mau! Esta trovoada foi valente. A temperatura tombou para os *11,5°C*...


----------



## Relâmpago (21 Mar 2016 às 16:11)

Até que enfim que registo uma trovoada em tanto tempo


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Mar 2016 às 16:12)

Grandes registos por aqui! Mas que belo evento este nos saiu. 


Algo desvalorizado pelas entidades oficiais, isso merecia um aviso aí na zona Centro. O Estofex também podia bem ter metido nível 1. Mas pronto, isso agora não interessa, é desfrutar!


----------



## rickmpr (21 Mar 2016 às 16:13)




----------



## Adrix (21 Mar 2016 às 16:24)




----------



## Adrix (21 Mar 2016 às 16:25)

Espero que gostem = D


----------



## DracoLX (21 Mar 2016 às 16:31)

Boas pessoal. Belo Evento sem dúvida. Aqui pela zona do teatro Tivoli nem uma pedrita para contar a história. Já a trovoada foi bem interessante.
Isto já acabou? Ou ainda vem aí mais algum round/s?


----------



## meko60 (21 Mar 2016 às 16:32)

Boas de novo!
Belo evento este aqui pela zona de Almada/Lisboa. Coloco algumas fotos mais daqui a pouco.


----------



## Geopower (21 Mar 2016 às 16:33)

nova trovoada a caminho. Já chove moderado. Vista para N:


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mar 2016 às 16:34)

xanoquita  há 1 hora


Seguir





Hail storm


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mar 2016 às 16:35)

*Lisboa coberta de granizo: envie as suas fotos*

 O granizo bateu, e não foi nada levemente. Bastaram alguns segundos para deixar a cidade de Lisboa, bem como algumas localidades a norte de Lisboa, cobertas de branco.





Passava pouco das 15h00 quando o granizo começou a fazer-se ouvir (e sentir). Veja as imagens. Se tiver fotos, envie-as para o email conteudos@mail.sapo.pt, e partilhamo-las nesta galeria.
http://24.sapo.pt/article/sapo24-bl...isboa-coberta-de-granizo--envie-as-suas-fotos


----------



## tucha (21 Mar 2016 às 16:35)

E aqui por Telheiras assim foi a tarde....

```
https://www.facebook.com/anabela.manuel/posts/1247498735278230?pnref=story
```


----------



## CT2KBX (21 Mar 2016 às 16:37)

Campus do LNEC... Em Alvalade.


----------



## Geopower (21 Mar 2016 às 16:42)

chove forte. Vento moderado.


----------



## meko60 (21 Mar 2016 às 16:43)

O pré evento:


----------



## vitamos (21 Mar 2016 às 16:44)

Volta a trovoada e o granizo á zona de Arruda


----------



## Mike26 (21 Mar 2016 às 16:45)

Excelente acompanhamento e grandes registos por parte da malta toda!! Muitos Parabéns a todos!  de facto a tarde de hoje foi para recordar!

Infelizmente aqui por Rio de Mouro passou tudo um pouco ao lado..  por volta das 15h15 ouviram-se 2 ou 3 trovões bem audíveis, acompanhados pelos respectivos relâmpagos, e caiu um bom aguaceiro mas nada de granizo nem chuva muito forte. Agora tudo calmo e penso que muito dificilmente voltará a cair mais alguma coisa por aqui no dia de hoje. Nesta altura sigo com *11,2ºC.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mar 2016 às 16:50)

Forte aguaceiro agora!


----------



## cactus (21 Mar 2016 às 16:51)

Por aqui também tudo calmo já pingou e fez trovoada , mas nada de granizo tao pouco chuva forte.


----------



## meko60 (21 Mar 2016 às 16:54)




----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 16:54)

Penso que a trovoada acabou por hoje, em Lisboa. Sigo com *12,4°C*.


----------



## Geiras (21 Mar 2016 às 16:55)

Muito escuro a Norte, mas creio estar a dissipar....


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mar 2016 às 16:56)

Grande acompanhamento, não seria de esperar outra coisa!
No meu local de trabalho não deu para observar practicamente nada, uma pena, mas por aquilo que vi no site do IPMA a trovoada deve ter sido mesmo agressiva em Lisboa, houve uma DEA de 165 kAmp, um senhor petardo.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 16:56)

A bomba que estava a falar...
Baixem o volume se estiverem de fones


----------



## Lightning (21 Mar 2016 às 16:56)

Bem, desde as 14:15 que o tempo me tem entretido. A essa hora, na zona industrial do seixal, já dava para assistir a uma trovoada olhando no sentido da serra da Arrábida. Essa célula tinha alguma rotação, que pouco depois deixou de existir. A cadência de raios era pouca mas quando acontecia, acontecia com força e os respectivos trovões faziam estremecer tudo. Descargas relativamente longe da zona onde eu estava. 

Na hora de vir para casa (coisa que não me apeteceu  ), sempre com a condução prudente, ainda decidi seguir o evento e partir numa caçada pela minha zona. No caminho até casa, outra célula tomou conta do céu, esta com raios grossíssimos, que por momentos faziam parar o trânsito pois o dia tornava-se ainda mais dia. Nas Paivas começou a cair granizo com toda a força. Um granizo muito inconstante, que tanto deixava de se ver a estrada e vinha acompanhado de rajadas de vento fortes, como deixava de cair e parecia que tinha acabado de vez.  Deu para ver raios duplos, raios lindíssimos intra-nuvem, um a atingir uma torre de telecomunicações ao longe (não sei bem onde fica, eu estava numa zona alta ao pé da Siemens) e sobretudo deu para encher a barriga.

Já em Corroios, com a trovoada a continuar muito intensa ainda, decidi ir a uma zona alta de Vale Figueira, mas quando lá cheguei a trovoada encontrava-se já em dissipação. 

A trovoada foi o prato principal do almoço de hoje  ainda tirei umas fotos com o telemóvel, mais para a noite coloco-as aqui.


----------



## TekClub (21 Mar 2016 às 16:56)

por aqui só chuva mas vem ai mais células de aveiro...


----------



## vitamos (21 Mar 2016 às 16:57)

Embora ameaçador este último aguaceiro trouxe mais chuva que granizo e muito menos descargas que o temporal das 14 e 30. Agora vai chovendo fraco.


----------



## Portugal Storms (21 Mar 2016 às 17:03)

Pela Moita, apesar de muito carregado e com trovoada à mistura, apenas choveu fraco por cerca de 5 minutos.
Ainda consegui captar 2 raios, houve muita rotação mas não se chegou a formar nenhuma funnel cloud.
Deixo aqui o meu registo.


----------



## Bruno Mendonça (21 Mar 2016 às 17:04)

A foto não tem muita qualidade, mas mostra como ficou a zona de Telheiras (Lisboa) aquando da queda forte de granizo (hoje por volta das 15H10)


----------



## rafathunderstorm (21 Mar 2016 às 17:06)

Aqui está uma foto da trovoada de hoje em lisboa... à anos que nao assistia a uma assim


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 17:07)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Aqui está uma foto da trovoada de hoje em lisboa... à anos que nao assistia a uma assim


Brutal!!!! Eu sabia que iria valer a pena ires ao cristo rei!!


----------



## rafathunderstorm (21 Mar 2016 às 17:13)

Tiagolco disse:


> Brutal!!!! Eu sabia que iria valer a pena ires ao cristo rei!!



Foi mesmo muito bom! Obrigada
É pena ter acabado depressa demais


----------



## TekClub (21 Mar 2016 às 17:14)

bem esta a ficar medonho o que ai vem...


----------



## rafathunderstorm (21 Mar 2016 às 17:16)

Deixo aqui mais 1 imagem  pareço uma criança a quem deram um doce


----------



## rafathunderstorm (21 Mar 2016 às 17:17)

TekClub disse:


> bem esta a ficar medonho o que ai vem...



Vem em que direcção?


----------



## TekClub (21 Mar 2016 às 17:20)

vem de aveiro, viseu uma coluna de células com ecos vermelhos para coimbra vieram de norte sempre a disparar


----------



## rafathunderstorm (21 Mar 2016 às 17:21)

TekClub disse:


> vem de aveiro, viseu uma coluna de células com ecos vermelhos para coimbra vieram de norte sempre a disparar



Que pena...estou por almada


----------



## jcsmonteiro (21 Mar 2016 às 17:26)

Por leiria quase nem pingou ainda -.-
O tempo fica bastante medonho e eu começo a esfregar as mãos eheh
Mas de um momento para o outro limpa... repetiu se o dia todo


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 17:28)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Que pena...estou por almada


Penso que para nós a festa já acabou.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mar 2016 às 17:28)

*Muita atenção para Coimbra*

http://en.blitzortung.org/live_dynamic_maps.php

http://pt.webcams.travel/webcam/fullscreen/1407484939-Weather-Coimbra-Portugal,-Coimbra-Coimbra


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mar 2016 às 17:30)

jcsmonteiro disse:


> Por leiria quase nem pingou ainda -.-
> O tempo fica bastante medonho e eu começo a esfregar as mãos eheh
> Mas de um momento para o outro limpa... repetiu se o dia todo


A sério? Aqui continua a chover bem...


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2016 às 17:32)

fui à caça ao granizo, no bairro de Alvalade e no jardim do Campo Grande está branquinho  *pessoal há algum limite de fotos? é que eu tenho umas 15 fotos para meter 
*
passou um aguaceiro fraco por Lisboa à poucos minutos, agora está escuro para este


----------



## rickmpr (21 Mar 2016 às 17:33)

No imgur, podes fazer o upload de um conjunto de fotos, e colocas aqui o link.


----------



## TekClub (21 Mar 2016 às 17:34)

já se ouve os trovoes...


----------



## meko60 (21 Mar 2016 às 17:42)

Está bem escuro para os lados de V.Franca,Santarém,Coruche. Notícias desses lados?


----------



## Geiras (21 Mar 2016 às 17:44)

A Norte de Sintra só chuva...nada de mais.


----------



## squidward (21 Mar 2016 às 17:46)

Neste momento estou no parque das nações e de facto está muito escuro a N/NE.


----------



## bmelo (21 Mar 2016 às 17:48)

meko60 disse:


> Está bem escuro para os lados de V.Franca,Santarém,Coruche. Notícias desses lados?



Vialonga, a cerca de 15km de VFX, está a chover moderado, e começa a ficar escuro...   12.5ºC   67%


----------



## tucha (21 Mar 2016 às 17:48)

Alguém dizia há pouco que a trovoada acabou hoje por Lisboa, mas daqui da janela em Telheiras começo a ver tudo muito negro ali para os lados da Segunda Circular...e está a pingar á um bocado, aliás esta ultima chuva quase que derreteu o gelo todo do jardim...mas ainda demorou muito a derreter, o que mostra que a temperatura continua baixa...
Espera-se algo mais para Lisboa hoje, ainda?


----------



## bmelo (21 Mar 2016 às 17:50)

O que vem chegando a Coimbra...


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 17:51)

tucha disse:


> Alguém dizia há pouco que a trovoada acabou hoje por Lisboa, mas daqui da janela em Telheiras começo a ver tudo muito negro ali para os lados da Segunda Circular...e está a pingar á um bocado, aliás esta ultima chuva quase que derreteu o gelo todo do jardim...mas ainda demorou muito a derreter, o que mostra que a temperatura continua baixa...
> Espera-se algo mais para Lisboa hoje, ainda?


Penso que não se espera mais nada hoje! As células mais ativas encontram-se em Coimbra. Dificilmente chegam cá com força. O céu está negro por causa da célula em dissipação que está a passar agora por Lisboa e só trará no máximo chuva moderada.


----------



## Savn (21 Mar 2016 às 17:53)

jcsmonteiro disse:


> Por leiria quase nem pingou ainda -.-
> O tempo fica bastante medonho e eu começo a esfregar as mãos eheh
> Mas de um momento para o outro limpa... repetiu se o dia todo



Pela zona das Colmeias/Barracão em Leiria, zona do IC2, granizo com 1cm ou mais. Passado 1 hora ainda esta bem acumulado. Grandes bombas que caíam!


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 17:53)

Está muito negro a norte e chuvisca mas não vai passar disto. A temperatura ainda vai nos *12,6°C*. Este dia vai ficar marcado.


----------



## TekClub (21 Mar 2016 às 17:54)

Já vão caindo trovoes não para...


----------



## rafathunderstorm (21 Mar 2016 às 17:57)

Tiagolco disse:


> Está muito negro a norte e chuvisca mas não vai passar disto. A temperatura ainda vai nos *12,6°C*. Este dia vai ficar marcado.








Está em dissipação?


----------



## tucha (21 Mar 2016 às 17:59)

Tiagolco disse:


> Penso que não se espera mais nada hoje! As células mais ativas encontram-se em Coimbra. Dificilmente chegam cá com força. O céu está negro por causa da célula em dissipação que está a passar agora por Lisboa e só trará no máximo chuva moderada.



Ok, obrigado. :-)
E temperatura, qual será a actual em Lisboa agora??? Sinto muito frio na rua...
Um amigo meu que tinha uma estação instalada na rua, disse-me que na altura, a temperatura caiu dos 12 para os 5 graus, será possível???


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2016 às 18:01)

bem cá vai este montão de fotos 

alvalade:











campo grande:


----------



## meko60 (21 Mar 2016 às 18:02)

Não me parece que fique assim, pelo que eu vejo a leste...........uiui.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 18:04)

tucha disse:


> Ok, obrigado. :-)
> E temperatura, qual será a actual em Lisboa agora??? Sinto muito frio na rua...
> Um amigo meu que tinha uma estação instalada na rua, disse-me que na altura, a temperatura caiu dos 12 para os 5 graus, será possível???


Por Lisboa devem estar uns 12°C. Não. Isso é completamente impossível. A temperatura deve ter caído bem mas assim tanto não.


----------



## meko60 (21 Mar 2016 às 18:04)

Parece que já chove para os lados do Montijo,Alcochete.


----------



## Geopower (21 Mar 2016 às 18:05)

chove moderado neste momento. Vento fraco


----------



## mhenriques (21 Mar 2016 às 18:05)

Céu muito negro a norte de Caldas, tenho vários videos da A8 e IC17, mas já não sei colocá-los aqui no forum, tenho dois no meu face, https://www.facebook.com/marco.henriques.33


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 18:07)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Está em dissipação?


Está. Essa célula já está mais fraca que antes mas parece ter fortalecido nestes últimos minutos.


----------



## Lightning (21 Mar 2016 às 18:08)

Olhando para o interior (este) o céu parece que vai desabar e que tudo se vai repetir novamente. Olhando para o radar, vejo que é tudo falso...


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 18:11)

david 6 disse:


> bem cá vai este montão de fotos
> 
> alvalade:
> 
> ...


Fantástico!!


----------



## rafathunderstorm (21 Mar 2016 às 18:15)

Tiagolco disse:


> Está. Essa célula já está mais fraca que antes mas parece ter fortalecido nestes últimos minutos.



Vamos ver se temos mais sorte...
Aqui ja chove


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Mar 2016 às 18:22)

Há cerca de 1 hora que chove torrencialmente no Montijo!


----------



## mhenriques (21 Mar 2016 às 18:22)

Tiagolco disse:


> Por Lisboa devem estar uns 12°C. Não. Isso é completamente impossível. A temperatura deve ter caído bem mas assim tanto não.


Por volta das 15:00, no IC17, o meu carro marcou 3.5ºC, mas o piso estava como se sabe cheio de gelo


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mar 2016 às 18:23)

O meu unico contributo de hoje, na altura as células estavam a ser fabricadas. 
Local: Cascais
Hora: 12:45
Orientação: E/NE


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 18:24)

mhenriques disse:


> Por volta das 15:00, no IC17, o meu carro marcou 3.5ºC, mas o piso estava como se sabe cheio de gelo


Se calhar o gelo "arrefeceu" o sensor do carro.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 18:28)

Sigo com 12,1°C. O céu está muito escuro para Este e Sudeste. Esperava mais trovoada hoje mas enfim, não se pode ter tudo. 
Uma das imagens de satélite mais deslumbrantes que já vi:


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Mar 2016 às 18:31)

Situação interessante da posição das descargas elétricas.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (21 Mar 2016 às 18:46)

Num lado chuva e arco iri
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do outro sol


----------



## meko60 (21 Mar 2016 às 18:46)

Depois da tempestade, vem a "bonança"


----------



## Candy (21 Mar 2016 às 18:51)

O céu está estranhamente cor de rosa, com um leve rosa alaranjado,  a NE/E de Peniche!


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2016 às 18:57)

afinal Lisboa sempre não me desiludiu  e para terminar um dia excitante, um pôr do sol com as nuvens alaranjadas


----------



## Lightning (21 Mar 2016 às 19:04)

Bem, alguns modelos ainda mostram alguma coisa até ao início da manhã de amanhã. A esperança é a última coisa a morrer.


----------



## meko60 (21 Mar 2016 às 19:04)

Para finalizar esta bela tarde, o céu apresentou-se assim :


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Mar 2016 às 19:25)

O fórum está carregado de novidades.
Esta tarde foi marcada por granizo(leve), trovoada, e uma bela carga de água.
A trovoada ainda fez disparar a luz, mas por breves segundos.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mar 2016 às 19:37)




----------



## Geopower (21 Mar 2016 às 19:37)

parou de chover. Foi chuva moderada durante mais de uma hora.
E para terminar um belo dia de aguaceiros e trovoadas, vista para Oeste em tons de rosa alaranjado:


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mar 2016 às 19:53)

Offtopic:


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 19:58)

Desculpem denegrir um bocado o fórum mas aqui vai :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Momentos antes da trovoada:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Para acabar bem o dia:




Neste momento sigo com *12,1°C*.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 20:03)

Time lapse de hoje. Tive que parar quando a trovoada começou...


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Mar 2016 às 20:41)

As fotos que tirei hoje:

Célula de Lisboa, que basicamente morreu em Sintra:











À pouco perto das 19h, para sul e norte respetivamente:


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Mar 2016 às 20:45)

Esta tarde em Lisboa: (E.t. Eventos E Serviços)


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Mar 2016 às 20:46)




----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 20:49)

Pedro1993 disse:


>


"A nevar"...


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Mar 2016 às 20:54)

A mais bela das fotografias  (Publicada no MeteoMontijo. Autora: Inês Martins Farinha)


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 20:55)

AndréFrade disse:


> A mais bela das fotografias  (Publicada no MeteoMontijo. Autora: Inês Martins Farinha)


De repente pensei que fosse em Moscovo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Mar 2016 às 21:14)

Tarde atribulada a de hoje...

Estava na faculdade e reparo (com a ajuda do @SpiderVV ) que aproxima-se da região de Lisboa uma monstruosa célula, e penso que se estivesse em Loures teria altas probabilidades de ter uma vista previlegiada da mesma. Decido apanhar o autocarro: arranco do Campo Grande pelas 14:45. Quando desço a Calçada de Carriche e fico com vista para as lezírias, o cenário era medonho... Horizonte negro azul, e vejo logo um raio bem roxo e luminoso a cair nos campos agrícolas. 5 minutos, começa a cair saraiva, embora tenho durado apenas 1 minuto.

Como me dirigia para Norte era complicado conseguir ter vista para a célula, visto estar sentado no meio do autocarro.

































Saio do autocarro no Loureshopping pelas 15:00, chovia bem mas não granizava, e logo começou a orquestra: 10 minutos seguidos a ouvir trovões sem interrupção!

Consegui apanhar alguns raios. Para quem vê no pc pode tornar-se repetitivo e secante, mas ao vivo foi algo espectacular, foi dos momentos meteorológicos mais brutais a que assisti!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Mar 2016 às 21:17)

E mais 2 vídeos, pois atingi o limite de 5 no post anterior...


----------



## Iuri (21 Mar 2016 às 21:21)

Independence day


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Mar 2016 às 21:39)

Tiagolco disse:


> "A nevar"...



Creio que eles usaram o termo "nevar" não no sentido mesmo de ser neve a sério, mas no sentido da grande acumulação de granizo.


----------



## Microburst (21 Mar 2016 às 22:14)

Miguel96 disse:


> Situação interessante da posição das descargas elétricas.



No que diz respeito à descarga assinalada sobre o tabuleiro da Ponte 25 de Abril, posso acrescentar que se tratou de um "direct hit" na torre Norte. Vinha precisamente no sentido Almada-Lisboa, e tanto o raio, como a bomba de trovão que se seguiram, foram impressionantes ou não se tivesse tratado de uma descarga positiva.

Aliás, momentos antes, estava eu parado nas portagens, e pareceu-me sinceramente que outro raio positivo havia atingido o emissor de Monsanto tamanha foi a violência da DEA.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2016 às 22:14)

Tiagolco disse:


> Esta amiga fez cá um estrondo...!!





Tiagolco disse:


> A bomba que estava a falar...
> Baixem o volume se estiverem de fones


Cá está a marota que me furou os tímpanos. 
*Amp: 165,2 !!*


----------



## Teles (21 Mar 2016 às 22:18)

Boas por aqui alem de trovoada a chuva por vezes foi forte:


----------



## windchill (21 Mar 2016 às 22:21)

Entretanto aqui no eixo Amora-Paio Pires, pouco ou nada se passou de extraordinário, para manter a infeliz média do ultimo ano, sem qualquer evento relevante....... apenas de salientar as bonitas cores de fim de tarde!!


----------



## criz0r (21 Mar 2016 às 23:39)

Boa noite, hoje presenciei realmente uma trovoada das antigas, estava eu ainda a beber o meu café antes de entrar ao serviço ás 14h quando reparei nas enormes torres que se aproximavam ali da zona do Saldanha. Nisto quando entro ás 15h começo a ver flash's quase de 5 em 5 segundos, obviamente que tive de ir a correr lá pra fora e quando lá cheguei pronto, autênticas bombas por todo o céu e houve uma que se destacou que penso ser a do vídeo do Tiagolco que foi mesmo por cima de mim e muito violenta, não houve carro ali que não ficasse a apitar. Entretanto começam a cair pedras de gelo do tamanho de berlindes(abafões) mas por pouco tempo. "Sorte" teve a minha namorada que trabalha ali mesmo ao lado em Entre-campos e teve a amabilidade  de me filmar a tempestade de saraiva que por ali passou. Entretanto e para terminar o dia em grande um duplo arco-íris fantástico enquanto atravessava o Tejo. Deixo-vos aqui as fotos e o vídeo da brutal trovoada (É favor não ligar ao rapaz que diz "Olha está a nevar")  .


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2016 às 00:13)

A maxima foi aos *16,1ºC*
1,3 mm

A brincar a brincar vamos a caminhar para final do mês, e por aqui a maxima mensal é de apenas *16,7ºC*, março bem fresco.
O acumulado mensal está nos 29,5 mm.
Estes dias rendaram 20 mm, esperava mais.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Mar 2016 às 00:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> A maxima foi aos *16,1ºC*
> 1,3 mm
> 
> A brincar a brincar vamos a caminhar para final do mês, e por aqui a maxima mensal é de apenas *16,7ºC*, março bem fresco.
> ...


Não ouviste trovoada por aí?


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mar 2016 às 00:37)

tucha disse:


> Ok, obrigado. :-)
> E temperatura, qual será a actual em Lisboa agora??? Sinto muito frio na rua...
> Um amigo meu que tinha uma estação instalada na rua, disse-me que na altura, a temperatura caiu dos 12 para os 5 graus, será possível???





mhenriques disse:


> Por volta das 15:00, no IC17, o meu carro marcou 3.5ºC, mas o piso estava como se sabe cheio de gelo






Sim, sendo muito raro pode efectivamente acontecer quando se estabelece uma corrente descendente até ao solo, de forma rápida em que não dá tempo que o ar descendente aqueça.

Se em alguns pontos a temperatura desceu para os 3,5 ºC, provavelmente foi uma situação de quase transição de granizo para neve...

A estação de *Alvalade (Lisboa)* do IPMA passou de 17,2 ºC às 13h00 para os 8,3 ºC às 16h00.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2016 às 00:42)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não ouviste trovoada por aí?



Ouvi uns roncos apenas, isto em Cascais, acredito que em Alcabideche tenha feito mais trovoada, inclusive caiu um raio a 1,5 km de casa.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Mar 2016 às 00:49)

Boas!
Off-topic: A partir de amanhã vou abandonar o Litoral Centro e vou para o Interior Norte. Vou de férias para terras transmontanas...volto na próxima terça.
Sigo com *12,2°C* e céu pouco nublado por "restos" de células.


----------



## Lightning (22 Mar 2016 às 01:04)

Fotos de hoje. Output directo, sem quaisquer edições. Qualidade de telemóvel, e o enquadramento não foi o melhor possível. Mesmo assim ainda perdi o "melhor", passo a explicar já a seguir.

*Primeira e segunda fotos* - a estrutura que eu vi (independentemente do que seja, tinha rotação) descer até muito perto do solo, a foto foi tirada quando esta se encontrava já a subir novamente  o timing não foi o melhor... 











*Terceira foto* - era muito notório o updraft intenso (posso dizer-vos que era tão intenso - isto é, na rapidez do movimento - como neste vídeo )






*Quarta e quinta fotos *- formação de um  "whale's mouth" (confirmem-me se isto é realmente esse fenómeno)


----------



## criz0r (22 Mar 2016 às 01:17)

Lightning não me espanta mesmo nada que a célula tenha tido alguma rotação, antes de entrar ao serviço e mesmo estando rodeado de prédios consegui visualizar um movimento atípico na base da nuvem mas tive mesmo de entrar e acabei por não ver o resto. Não descarto nada neste momento, mas que foi muito intensa foi.
Começa um novo dia com 11,2ºC e céu muito nublado com algumas torres à vista a Oeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2016 às 01:19)

As três grandes DEA do evento de ontem à tarde:


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mar 2016 às 01:22)

Ficam aqui dois vídeos que eu achei mais interessantes sobre a queda de granizo em Lisboa...

o outro lugar

ricardo oliveira


----------



## david 6 (22 Mar 2016 às 01:44)

entretanto deixo mais uma foto mas esta para os lados de Coruche de uma das fotos que um amigo meu tirou, foi tirado no Couço, Coruche


----------



## parvonia (22 Mar 2016 às 03:22)

Trovoada em Sines ainda a pouco


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2016 às 09:00)

Bom dia,

Vento moderado a forte, com boas rajadas, não esperava tanto vento.
*13,3ºC*

A estação de referência onde partilhava os dados de vento continua com sérios problemas, ainda assim as rajadas devem estar a tocar nos 65 km/h/70 km/h.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Mar 2016 às 11:20)

AMFC disse:


> Parece que foi uma madrugada muito bem regada na zona de Sagres, com várias horas seguidas de precipitação. Alguém sabe qual foi o acumulado ?


Off-topic: O acumulado ficou nos 12 mm ou mais.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Mar 2016 às 11:26)

Boas!
Fiquei boquiaberto com a temperatura que está agora! *17,0°C *às 11h! Acredito que a máxima ultrapasse os 20°C.
O céu encontra-se pouco nublado por cumulus. Era lindo que hoje voltasse a trovoada mas as condições já não são as mesmas...até sonhei que via 4 trombas de água no Guincho...


----------



## david 6 (22 Mar 2016 às 11:48)

por Lisboa céu limpo, vejo umas nuvens só lá ao fundo, esta tarde já vou para a Fajarda portanto secalhar ainda vejo qualquer coisa de vista como ainda há condições para o Alentejo


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2016 às 11:54)

A reportar da peninha. 
10,1 graus 
Nevoeiro 
Vento forte a muito forte. 
A sensação térmica tocou nos 1,2 graus.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Mar 2016 às 12:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> A reportar da peninha.
> 10,1 graus
> Nevoeiro
> Vento forte a muito forte.
> A sensação térmica tocou nos 1,2 graus.


Sempre incrível essa zona!


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2016 às 13:10)

Tiagolco disse:


> Sempre incrível essa zona!



Verdade, condições atmosféricas bem adversas,o vento chegou a soprar a 56 km/h(faço ideia o valor das rajadas)
Assim que possivel depois partilho fotos e videos.


----------



## belem (22 Mar 2016 às 13:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Verdade, condições atmosféricas bem adversas,o vento chegou a soprar a 56 km/h(faço ideia o valor das rajadas)
> Assim que possivel depois partilho fotos e videos.



Grande contraste de condições entre a Peninha e algumas zonas baixas circundantes.

Por aqui céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2016 às 13:45)

belem disse:


> Grande contraste de condições entre a Peninha e as zonas baixas circundantes.
> 
> Por aqui céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.



Quer dizer mais ou menos, em Alcabideche/ Cabreiro/ Janes/ Malveira está bastante vento, do lado de lá da serra deve estar vento fraco, mas isso é normal.


----------



## belem (22 Mar 2016 às 13:52)

Sim, já estamos habituados aos contrastes.
Às vezes, até é mesmo só nos descampados mais altos e rochosos da Peninha que as condições se tornam realmente extremas... Na floresta, ali bem perto e praticamente à mesma altitude, é bem diferente. Então se descermos apenas uns 50 metros, podem haver mudanças ainda maiores.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Mar 2016 às 15:48)

Nota-se bem na imagem de satélite até onde chega a convecção. A brisa marítima a fazer das suas...


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Mar 2016 às 16:09)

Do Pinhal Novo é visível convecção para Este.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2016 às 16:19)

Por aqui é vento com fartura,  demasiado diga-se, até o gfs falhou na previsão(vento).


----------



## Geopower (22 Mar 2016 às 16:32)

por Glória do Ribatejo, dia ventoso. Céu pouco nublado com cúmulos. Vento moderado de Norte com rajadas.


----------



## TekClub (22 Mar 2016 às 16:48)

anda aqui uma célula perdida pela zona centro não sei se vai chegar a Coimbra já esta muito perto e a largar


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Mar 2016 às 16:56)

TekClub disse:


> anda aqui uma célula perdida pela zona centro não sei se vai chegar a Coimbra já esta muito perto e a largar


A célula, infelizmente, desloca-se de Norte/Noroeste para Sul/Sueste. O máximo que pode acontecer, na costa Oeste, é vermos as células a passear no interior.


----------



## david 6 (22 Mar 2016 às 17:21)

cheguei agora à Fajarda e a minha vista é esta para o interior


----------



## david 6 (22 Mar 2016 às 17:32)

desculpem outro post seguido, mas tenho de mostrar agora como estão as células que meti antes, desenvolveram se principalmente a da primeira foto a de Ponte Sor


----------



## thunderboy (22 Mar 2016 às 17:51)

Vista para o interior. Descobri agora que o imgur tinha um modo de edição de fotos. É bastante interessante para realçar os detalhes.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Mar 2016 às 18:24)

Aqui vou eu de viagem 
Para Oeste:




O quadrante Este está todo nublado por cumulonimbus.


----------



## mhenriques (22 Mar 2016 às 18:28)

Caldas segue com 12.9ºC e 77% Hr, vento fraco mas frio
Chuva fraca neste momento


----------



## david 6 (22 Mar 2016 às 18:47)

agora uma das células alentejanas com o por do sol nela:


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mar 2016 às 19:01)

O dia acordou com nevoeiro.
Dia parcialmente nublado por aqui.
Mínima: 9.2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2016 às 20:51)

Boa noite,

Deixo então alguns registos feitos esta manhã no alto da Peninha.
Foi interessante observar como o vento acelera com o aproximar do nevoeiro, depois o vento acalma bastante.





















Grizo.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2016 às 21:34)

Dia ventoso por aqui.
Maxima: 14,6ºC

Por volta as 18h cairam uns pingos o céu ficou interessante,ainda deu para tirar foto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Mar 2016 às 22:20)

Boa noite. Aqui começou a chuviscar fraco... não esperava.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (22 Mar 2016 às 22:59)

Boas malta.Deixei o meu contributo audio visual no topico Instabilidade no Continente.Espero que seja do vosso agrado.


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2016 às 00:25)

*9.6ºC*
já tive 9.2ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Mar 2016 às 07:55)

Bom dia. Chuvisca por cá...


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2016 às 10:51)

Boas,

Vento moderado a forte, fortes rajadas, o costume.

*13,1ºC*

A máxima de hoje promete ser baixa, como tem acontecido na generalidade do presente mês de março.


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2016 às 13:58)

Depois deste evento que para mim foi um fiasco. Andei a caçar pelo Alentejo e a única trovoada que vi foi em Coruche! Em Setúbal pelo que soube nada se passou como sempre... 

Hoje já pingou mas mal deu para molhar a estrada, o mês segue muito seco, apenas 15,8mm  e pouco vai chover até ao final do mês..

Sigo com muitas nuvens, abertas e temperatura de 17,0ºC


----------



## thunderboy (23 Mar 2016 às 15:04)

Caiu agora um aguaceiro fraco, não esperava. Céu muito nublado. 14ºC


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2016 às 15:54)

está a pingar


----------



## Geopower (23 Mar 2016 às 16:39)

david 6 disse:


> está a pingar


por aqui na Glória também cairam uns pingos dispersos. Pequena célula seguiu para sul:


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2016 às 17:03)

céu bastante escuro agora


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2016 às 17:07)

vento aumentou de intensidade e começou a chover fraco com pingos grossos


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2016 às 17:30)

já segue o seu caminho:






dos poucos aguaceiros existentes hoje em Portugal, calhou a mim que bom  apesar de fraco


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Mar 2016 às 19:59)

Por foi mais um dia parcialmente nublado, e ainda chuviscou logo de manhã cedo.


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2016 às 20:00)

minima: *9.2ºC*
maxima: *18.5ºC*
acumulado: *0.1mm *
actual: *12.2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2016 às 21:15)

Boas,

Dia frio devido a acção da nortada.
Extremos térmicos: *8,4ºC* / *13,9ºC*

T.actual:* 11,2ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Mar 2016 às 00:54)

De volta à capital, estive na 2ª capital ~

Dia 21:
Acumulado ficou em 5,1 mm

Dia 22:
Mínima de *8,9ºC* e máxima de *15,7ºC*

Dia 23: 
Mínima: *9,1ºC *e máxima de *15,8ºC

*


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mar 2016 às 08:14)

Boas,

Nortada moderada a forte e capacete na serra.
O começo da epoca da nortada avança a passos largos.
T.actual:*11,9ºC*


----------



## david 6 (24 Mar 2016 às 11:30)

minima *5.6ºC*
actual *17.2ºC*


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2016 às 13:11)

Boas

Mínima de 9,6ºC

Agora céu limpo, vento nulo e tempo muito ameno, estão 19,3ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Mar 2016 às 17:44)

Por aqui o dia foi ameno ameno.
A máxima superou os 20ºC


----------



## DaniFR (24 Mar 2016 às 21:25)

Belo dia de Primavera.

Máxima: *19,1ºC*
Mínima: *3,6ºC*

Temperatura actual: *9,1ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Mar 2016 às 23:03)

Mínima: *9,5ºC*
Máxima:* 16,9ºC
*
Mais um dia de céu limpo


----------



## criz0r (25 Mar 2016 às 04:08)

Boas madrugadas, a noite vai seguindo tranquila por aqui com céu pouco nublado, sem vento e um bonito luar minguante. Temperatura nos 10,4ºC.


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2016 às 11:23)

Boas

Mínima de 7,9ºC

Céu pouco nublado, vento nulo e temperatura amena 16,7ºC


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2016 às 12:57)

A máxima já foi aos 19,6ºC

Agora estão 17,6ºC, 62%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mar 2016 às 13:06)

Boa tarde,

T.actual: *15,3ºC*
Sol e vento fraco a moderado.

Amanhã espero uns 2/3 mm.
O ECMWF está generoso para a próxima semana, nomeadamente quarta-feira, vamos ver.


----------



## MSantos (25 Mar 2016 às 21:12)

Boas!

Durante os próximos duas estarei por terras ribatejanas! 

Por aqui tivemos um agradável dia de Primavera com céu pouco nublado.


----------



## criz0r (26 Mar 2016 às 02:12)

Boa noite, o dia de ontem por aqui foi solarengo e muito agradável, ao fim do dia uma faixa de nuvens já espreitava a Oeste mas entretanto acabou por limpar ao inicio da madrugada. Agora está muito nublado com as nuvens vindas de SW em "alta velocidade"  e já se nota uma ligeira intensificação do vento. Temperatura nos 13,1ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2016 às 07:49)

Boas,

Sigo com 13,7ºC nevoeiro e morrinha.
1,2 mm


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2016 às 08:13)

A influência da serra proporciona todos os anos uma serie de dias de nevoeiro  em Alcabideche, hoje é um deles.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2016 às 08:19)

Bom dia e Páscoa Feliz para todos. Começou a chover fraco agora...


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mar 2016 às 10:02)

Por aqui o fim-de-semana da Páscoa segue com "morrinha".


----------



## miguel (26 Mar 2016 às 11:27)

Boas

Mínima de 12,8ºC

Manhã de céu encoberto, vento fraco e alguma precipitação ao inicio da manhã que rendeu 0,6mm, com sorte chego a ter hoje 2mm..

14,0ºC agora


----------



## MicaMito (26 Mar 2016 às 12:23)

O radar está marado  ou quê?


----------



## trepkos (26 Mar 2016 às 12:33)

MicaMito disse:


> O radar está marado  ou quê?



Deve ser do teu PC. Aqui está normal.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Mar 2016 às 12:35)

MicaMito disse:


> O radar está marado  ou quê?



Eles alteraram a escala. Contudo, isso só acontece nas imagens de dBZ, nas da taxa de precipitação está _normal_.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2016 às 12:59)

cota 460 mts
10:15
12,0ºC
Vento forte
100 % HR
Nevoeiro cerrado

Simplesmente serra de Sintra. 
A humidade é tanta, que os pingos que caiem das arvores parecem aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Geopower (26 Mar 2016 às 13:05)

bom dia e Boa Páscoa a todos! Por Glória do Ribatejo manhã com periodos de chuva fraca/chuvisco. Céu encoberto. Vento moderado de Sul.


----------



## criz0r (26 Mar 2016 às 13:38)

Boa tarde, por aqui apenas céu encoberto e vento fraco. Chuva só de manhã e acho que nem molhou o chão. Actuais 16,7ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mar 2016 às 14:32)

A tarde aqui começou com períodos de aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2016 às 14:42)

Ainda sobre a serra, um pequeno video do ambiente junto à Peninha, nevoeiro brutal.
Não existindo estações meteorologicas por lá, volta e meio faço a monotorização com os meus meios. 

______________

Sigo com chuva fraca e *15,3ºC*


----------



## criz0r (26 Mar 2016 às 14:47)

A visibilidade deve ser inferior a 1 metro! Impressionante a serra de Sintra. Bom registo jonas!


----------



## criz0r (26 Mar 2016 às 15:06)

Chuva moderada e certinha neste momento por aqui. 16,1ºC.


----------



## Geopower (26 Mar 2016 às 15:49)

começa a chover fraco. Vento moderado de Sul.


----------



## miguel (26 Mar 2016 às 16:16)

A frente passa por aqui e vi chovendo fraco outras vezes chuviscos apenas, acumulados 0,8mm até agora, temperatura de 14,7ºC

Máxima de 15,6ºC


----------



## david 6 (26 Mar 2016 às 16:31)

por aqui periodos de chuva de manha e agora à tarde já chove à 1h seguida


----------



## miguel (26 Mar 2016 às 18:00)

Frente terminada e acumulados uns espantosos 1,8mm 
17,6mm este mês até ao momento, já não vai ser 4ºFeira que salva este mês seco...

14,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2016 às 18:25)

criz0r disse:


> A visibilidade deve ser inferior a 1 metro! Impressionante a serra de Sintra. Bom registo jonas!



Boas, estas situações de nevoeiro cerrado até são comuns com tempo de SO, a serra "desaparece" sempre, eu é que nunca tinha presenciado _in loco_ tal coisa, não calhou.
A própria estrada do cabo da roca também tinha muito nevoeiro, estava perigosa. No verão o micro clima da serra é ainda mais espantoso, a malta de Lisboa a morrer de calor e a serra de Sintra segue com vendaval, capacete (muitas vezes a única nebulosidade em Portugal continental), temperaturas de 15ºC  e cair morrinha, chamada precipitação oculta. O StormRic, uma vez disse e bem, que a serra era a fabrica do vento, acrescento fabrica de humidade e respectiva nebulosidade. 
_________

Por aqui acumulou *3,6 mm*
O acumulado mensal segue nos *33,1 mm, *talvez ainda consiga ir aos *50 mm*,vamos ver.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Mar 2016 às 18:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas, estas situações de nevoeiro cerrado até são comuns com tempo de SO, a serra "desaparece" sempre, eu é que nunca tinha presenciado _in loco_ tal coisa, não calhou.
> A própria estrada do cabo da roca também tinha muito nevoeiro, estava perigosa. No verão o micro clima da serra é ainda mais espantoso, a malta de Lisboa a morrer de calor e a serra de Sintra segue com vendaval, capacete (muitas vezes a única nebulosidade em Portugal continental), temperaturas de 15ºC  e cair morrinha, chamada precipitação oculta. O StormRic, uma vez disse e bem, que a serra era a fabrica do vento, acrescento fabrica de humidade e respectiva nebulosidade.
> _________
> 
> ...


O Nevoeiro cerrado é normal em qualquer serra...


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2016 às 18:42)

Davidmpb disse:


> O Nevoeiro cerrado é normal em qualquer serra...



Claro não disse o contrario,  o que pode variar é o numero de dias de nevoeiro, e no verão nas horas centrais do dia, a única serra com nevoeiro é a serra de Sintra.


----------



## criz0r (26 Mar 2016 às 18:44)

Claro que em qualquer serra o nevoeiro cerrado e respectiva humidade são muito comuns, mas achei de facto curioso pela visibilidade em si. Já estive na Estrela com muito menos nevoeiro apesar de as condições em Montanha mudarem do 1 para o 100 em qualquer momento. Mas é um bom registo.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Mar 2016 às 18:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Claro não disse o contrario,  o que pode variar é o numero de dias de nevoeiro, e no verão nas horas centrais do dia, a única serra com nevoeiro é a serra de Sintra.


De verão é que deve ser bom, já que pouco calor há por ai...


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2016 às 18:52)

Davidmpb disse:


> De verão é que deve ser bom, já que pouco calor há por ai...



Mesmo, para teres noção entre junho e agosto os cumes da serra(principalmente a oeste) chegam a ter nevoeiro 3 a 5 dias consecutivos, ou seja sem um único raio de sol. O nevoeiro so levanta com abrandamento da nortada, ou mudança do quadrante do vento, NO para NE.
_______

*13,8ºC *


----------



## criz0r (26 Mar 2016 às 18:59)

É fácil comprovar isso para quem se desloca à Caparica, é quase semanas seguidas com o capacete.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Mar 2016 às 19:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Mesmo, para teres noção entre junho e agosto os cumes da serra(principalmente a oeste) chegam a ter nevoeiro 3 a 5 dias consecutivos, ou seja sem um único raio de sol. O nevoeiro so levanta com abrandamento da nortada, ou mudança do quadrante do vento, NO para NE.
> _______
> 
> *13,8ºC *


Isso é bastante bom para que não gosta do calor, por aqui é totalmente diferente de verão é raro nevoeiro mas no outono/ inverno é bem frequente( eu também moro próximo da serra de São Mamede) como por exemplo o dia de hoje por aqui com nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## Geopower (26 Mar 2016 às 19:11)

por Glória do Ribatejo foram mais 2  horas de chuva fraca, por vezes moderada. Agora parou.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2016 às 19:20)

Davidmpb disse:


> Isso é bastante bom para que não gosta do calor, por aqui é totalmente diferente de verão é raro nevoeiro mas no outono/ inverno é bem frequente( eu também moro próximo da serra de São Mamede) como por exemplo o dia de hoje por aqui com nevoeiro cerrado.


 Exacto, depois é a tal situação, cada serra, ou melhor, algumas serras têm as suas particularidades, por exemplo a serra de São Mamede certamente que é responsável por aquelas ventanias de leste em noites verão( e subidas loucas de temperatura) que muitas vezes o membro @SpiderVV relata na cidade de Portalegre.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mar 2016 às 19:56)

A tarde foi bem regada por estes lados, ainda á pouco caiu mais uns aguaceiros. 
Nem pensava que viesse esta boa chuvada, o vento por vezes também se faz sentir, soprando de forma moderada.


----------



## MSantos (26 Mar 2016 às 20:53)

Boas!

Dia bem húmido e marcado por alguma chuva fraca, à semelhança do jonas_87 também andei por Sintra, já há muito tempo que não ia aos travesseiros da Piriquita!


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2016 às 20:55)

A máxima foi aos *16,1ºC*.
Parece que a  próxima madrugada ainda vai ser fria, o ecmwf mete céu limpo a meio da madrugada e claro vento fraco. Desconfio dos 7/8ºC previstos de minima, vamos ver.
*12,9ºC*


----------



## miguel (26 Mar 2016 às 21:52)

Ainda choveu mais qualquer coisa, o acumulado do dia vai em 2,6mm e provavelmente fica por ai.

Estão 14,3ºC e vento fraco


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Mar 2016 às 23:21)

Bem hoje esteve fresco, máxima de *14,6ºC* e mínima de *11,4ºC*. Nevoeiro o dia todo, mas a visibilidade foi aumentando durante a tarde.

Acumulado estranho de* 9,1 mm*, outras estações não passaram dos* 6mm*.


----------



## DaniFR (26 Mar 2016 às 23:51)

Boa noite

Tarde de chuva fraca a moderada, por vezes intensa. *9,4mm *acumulados.


----------



## criz0r (27 Mar 2016 às 00:09)

Boa noite, dia ontem de chuva fraca e por vezes moderada que acumulou 5mm por aqui. Março menos chuvoso que Fevereiro até á data mas a próxima semana promete ser instável. 
De momento nada de chuva mas com céu muito nublado e 12,5ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Mar 2016 às 11:25)

Por aqui o dia de Páscoa acordou com sol, embora agora já esteja parcialmente nublado.


----------



## miguel (27 Mar 2016 às 11:52)

Boas

Mínima de 7,3ºC

Dia muito mais agradável que ontem! 

O sol brilha ainda que por vezes se esconda atrás de uma nuvem perdida num céu quase limpo. 

Temperatura bem amena 17,3ºC e vento nulo

PS: Ontem ainda acabou por cair 2,6mm e o total do mês vai com 18,4mm

Feliz Páscoa para todos!!


----------



## david 6 (27 Mar 2016 às 12:47)

minima de *5.2ºC*
actual 16.1ºC, já teve sol à pouco agora tem vindo a tapar se e agora encontra se mesmo encoberto

ontem chegou a acumular *5mm*

Boa Páscoa a todos!


----------



## Toby (27 Mar 2016 às 20:36)

Ah !!!!!Portugal está de volta
17,5° .... 0.2mm agua


----------



## João Pedro (27 Mar 2016 às 21:22)

Boas,

Já de regresso ao Porto depois de uns dias pelo Ribatejo. Na sexta-feira à tarde dei um salto até ao Cristo Rei, que estava a abarrotar de turistas.
Lá de cima foi dando para observar a velocidade com que a Serra de Sintra se foi escondendo sob o seu habitual "capacete":



Serra de Sintra from Cristo Rei. Almada, 25-03-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Serra de Sintra from Cristo Rei. Almada, 25-03-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Serra de Sintra from Cristo Rei. Almada, 25-03-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Serra de Sintra from Cristo Rei. Almada, 25-03-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mar 2016 às 22:08)

Boas,

Extremos:* 8,1ºC* / *16,0ºC*
O ECMWF esteve certeiro na previsão da mínima.

Esta  tarde,vista  desafogada para a norte a partir de _Penegache_, aldeia remota do concelho de Mafra.


----------



## criz0r (28 Mar 2016 às 00:45)

Boa noite, mínima ontem de 7,9ºC e dia com muito sol sem qualquer precipitação. Por agora sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco e 12,8ºC, espero amanhã alguma chuva nem que sejam em modo spray  .


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Mar 2016 às 10:32)

Bom dia. Aqui já chove fraco mas persistente...


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mar 2016 às 13:02)

Boa tarde,
Neste momento *16,8ºC*, a máxima mensal!


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Mar 2016 às 17:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Neste momento *16,8ºC*, a máxima mensal!


Bem tu deves ter uma anomalia bem negativa na temp. máxima, mas a tua zona também é mais fresca.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Mar 2016 às 17:10)

Mínima de *11,4ºC* e máxima de *16,9ºC
*
Nesta última quinzena do mês o vento tem sido bastante mais calmo, rajadas abaixo dos 35-40 km/h
A temperatura também tem estabilizado nos 16-17ºC, em todo o mês só houve 3 dias com temperatura máxima acima da média.

Céu muito nublado agora


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mar 2016 às 18:44)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bem tu deves ter uma anomalia bem negativa na temp. máxima, mas a tua zona também é mais fresca.



Sim, a zona é mais fresca, mas está a ser um março um pouco frio.
Curiosamente, hoje a máxima(mensal) subiu bem, aos *17,9ºC, *o vento fraco de SO, aquece sempre bem esta zona.



guisilva5000 disse:


> Nesta última quinzena do mês o vento tem sido bastante mais calmo, rajadas abaixo dos 35-40 km/h



Nesta ultima quinzena cheguei a ter uns 2 dias em que esse valor era somente a velocidade do vento.
Quarta e Quinta regressa o vendaval, o GFS está uma maravilha.


----------



## Geopower (28 Mar 2016 às 21:59)

boa noite! por Telheiras 14,4ºC. Vento moderado de SW. 
Extremos do dia: 
17.5ºC
12.9ºC


----------



## david 6 (28 Mar 2016 às 23:29)

minima de *7.9*
máxima de *20.5ºC*
e tive acumulado de *0.2mm* de um aguaceiro de chuvisco de manhã


----------



## rafathunderstorm (29 Mar 2016 às 00:19)

Será que vamos ter sorte?? Como ainda falta tanto tempo...




Dia 5 de abril


----------



## miguel (29 Mar 2016 às 14:23)

Boas

Mínima de 8,8ºC

Agora céu limpo, vento fraco e temperatura amena 17,4ºC

Amanha será o melhor dia de chuva por aqui deste mês muito seco...


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Mar 2016 às 17:25)

Boa tarde. Aqui começou a chover agora...


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Mar 2016 às 17:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa tarde. Aqui começou a chover agora...


E chove bem! Não esperava...


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Mar 2016 às 17:41)

Boas! Já cheguei a Lisboa. Estão *17,4°C* e céu pouco nublado. Que saudades que eu tinha deste calorzinho...


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Mar 2016 às 18:06)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas! Já cheguei a Lisboa. Estão *17,4°C* e céu pouco nublado. Que saudades que eu tinha deste calorzinho...


Sinceramente é a primeira vez num mês de Março que não visto uma única t-shirt, preciso sempre de uma camisola por cima... E já estou um bocado farto de temperaturas de 16-17ºC, mais parece que estamos no país tropical.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Mar 2016 às 18:16)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Sinceramente é a primeira vez num mês de Março que não visto uma única t-shirt, preciso sempre de uma camisola por cima... E já estou um bocado farto de temperaturas de 16-17ºC, mais parece que estamos no país tropical.


Realmente, este mês de Março tem sido bastante fresco, em comparação com o ano passado.
Apesar de tudo, neste momento estou de t-shirt e sabe bem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Mar 2016 às 18:58)

Por aqui o dia de hoje foi ameno, e ainda o sol vai alto, como se costuma dizer, devido á mudança da hora, o sol também nasce agora mais tarde.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mar 2016 às 19:14)

Boa tarde,

Boa máxima por aqui, *18,8ºC*, não esperava tanto.
Muito interessante registei uma máxima mais alta do que em _*Cascais*_, acontece muito raramente.
Neste momento ainda vou nos *16,5ºC*, amanhã por esta hora deve andar nos *9ºC/10ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (29 Mar 2016 às 19:37)

minima *10.3ºC*
máxima *21ºC*
actual *17.9ºC*
amanhã chuvinha


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Mar 2016 às 19:43)

Máxima de *17,9ºC* e mínima de *11,8ºC*

Vento fraco e céu pouco nublado


----------



## Rachie (29 Mar 2016 às 20:09)

Por Cacilhas máxima de 19.3 e mínima de 12.6.

Neste momento 15.3. Ontem por esta hora estava mais quente.


----------



## jcsmonteiro (29 Mar 2016 às 20:14)

À algum tempo atrás, mesmo por cima da serra de aire e candeeiros. Será trovoada? Veremos...


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Mar 2016 às 20:18)

jcsmonteiro disse:


> À algum tempo atrás, mesmo por cima da serra de aire e candeeiros. Será trovoada? Veremos...


Hummmm...não parece. Quando muito alguma precipitação fraca mas sem convecção.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Mar 2016 às 20:21)

jcsmonteiro disse:


> À algum tempo atrás, mesmo por cima da serra de aire e candeeiros. Será trovoada? Veremos...



Eu também costumo por vezes observar essas formações de nuvens,por cima da Serra D' Aire, os mais antigos chamam-lhe de "castelões", dizem que quando se vem é sinónimo que o mau tempo anda perto, mas também pode não ser nada, vamos ver, pelos menos já não nos livramos da chuva e do vento, e e bom que vá chovendo assim alguma coisa com regularidade para não entrarmos em seca tão cedo como no ano passado por esta altura, já estavamos a ficar mal, em termos de humidade no solo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Mar 2016 às 20:46)

Aristocrata disse:


> Hummmm...não parece. Quando muito alguma precipitação fraca mas sem convecção.


Foi chuva... por vezes moderada a forte. Ouvia bem dentro de casa a cair no telhado.


----------



## Geopower (29 Mar 2016 às 22:45)

por Telheiras dia caracterizado por céu muito nublado durante a manhã, tornando-se pouco nublado á tarde. Temperatura actual:13,6ºC. Vento fraco de SW.
Extremos do dia:
13,0ºC
18.9ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Mar 2016 às 23:03)

Boa noite!
Sigo ainda com *13,4°C*. Esta noite será quentinha...


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mar 2016 às 00:00)

*10,7ºC*
Vento fraco.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Mar 2016 às 00:43)

Há muita humidade no ar, sinto o cheiro a terra molhada. Neste momento há nevoeiro a tapar os topos dos prédios.
Ainda sigo com *13,2°C*. Com esta temperatura dá-me vontade de dormir na rua.


----------



## criz0r (30 Mar 2016 às 01:41)

Boa noite, mais um dia composto por céu parcialmente nublado, espero amanhã a meio da tarde já ter alguma precipitação fraca ou moderada para findar o acumulado do mês.
Tudo calmo neste momento com alguma neblina a surgir nos locais abrigados e 11,9ºC a descer lentamente.


----------



## Geopower (30 Mar 2016 às 08:44)

bom dia. 13,9*C. Vento fraco. Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## miguel (30 Mar 2016 às 12:04)

Boas

Mínima de 8,1ºC

A manha começou com nevoeiro mas depressa levantou e o céu se tornou pouco nublado, o sol brilha com força a temperatura é amena com 16,6ºC e a chuva é uma miragem lá para o fim do dia... Se tiver 2mm é milagre  acaba assim um mês muito seco... Venha Abril...

PS: Cuidado com a neve onde não é habitual (ouvi isto na rádio)... Ipma continua a fumar disso que é do bom...


----------



## miguel (30 Mar 2016 às 13:13)

Dia bonito, a novidade na ultima hora é o aumento do vento, a rajada máxima até agora foi de 35km/h

Temperatura máxima até ao momento 17,1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mar 2016 às 13:57)

Boas,

O tempo segue algo abafado, este  fluxo de SO tem proporcionado as maximas mais altas do mês aqui na minha localidade, os 4/5 kms que estou do mar assim o ajudam, daí estar a ter nos últimos três dias máximas mais altas que em Cascais.
T.actual: *17,5ºC*
Em termos de vento notasse o aumento, mas ainda faltam algumas horas para o pico.
Chuva, espero uns 3 mm.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Mar 2016 às 14:13)

Boas!
Sigo com *18,3°C*. Registei a mínima mais alta deste mês, de *13,0°C*.
O céu vai ficando gradualmente mais nublado e o vento já aumentou de intensidade. Veremos o que esta frente nos traz...


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mar 2016 às 14:39)

Esta manhã no parque natural-Sintra Cascais
*Pisão de Cima, Alcabideche*


----------



## Candy (30 Mar 2016 às 14:47)

Boas, por cá dia de sol, quentinho e sopra um ventinho fraco.
Por enquanto!... :P


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Mar 2016 às 16:03)

Linha extensa de precipitação a aproximar-se da costa lisboeta:




A temperatura anda a oscilar muito, sigo com *17,4°C*. O céu encontra-se bastante nublado.


----------



## Candy (30 Mar 2016 às 16:17)

Começou a chover! O céu está negro!


----------



## Candy (30 Mar 2016 às 16:26)

Chove forte! Já se nota a inversão térmica. Os vidros estão a embaciar muito rápido!


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Mar 2016 às 16:48)

Ch4uvisca.  *16,0°C*


----------



## Geiras (30 Mar 2016 às 16:49)

Frente fria a chegar neste momento, chove forte em Sintra.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mar 2016 às 16:58)

Pois, o costume a precipitação mais  intensa passou a norte, aqui caíram uns pingos.
O vento já rodou, a temperatura vai caindo bem, sigo com *11,9ºC*, a máxima foi aos *18,3ºC.*
Vento forte, boas rajadas.


----------



## Geopower (30 Mar 2016 às 17:00)

já chove fraco.


----------



## NunoBrito (30 Mar 2016 às 17:00)

A pingar na Vila da Parede... aguarda-se mais e melhor.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mar 2016 às 17:05)

16:30   *16,0ºC* Vento moderado
17:00  *11,6ºc* Vento forte e chuva fraca

*11,1ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Mar 2016 às 17:07)

A temperatura sobe por aqui. Sigo com *16,6°C*. Chove fraco e o vento está nulo/fraco.


----------



## miguel (30 Mar 2016 às 17:12)

Aqui a espera desses pingos e da descida da temperatura.

Máxima de 17,2ºC

Rajada máxima até agora de apenas 37km/h

Temperatura agora de 15,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mar 2016 às 17:13)

*10,5ºC*
Vento forte,
As nuvens cruzam aqui  a zona em grande velocidade


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Mar 2016 às 17:14)

Que chuvada! Vento fortíssimo! 
Que descida impressionante da temperatura!! *14,7°C*


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Mar 2016 às 17:16)

A chuva chegou agora puxada a vento. Sente-se bem o frio...


----------



## Firefigther (30 Mar 2016 às 17:21)

Já chove pelo Montijo e o vento sopra com mais intensidade.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Mar 2016 às 17:23)

Temperatura passou dos *14,2ºC* para os *10,8ºC*, a coincidir com a mínima do dia


----------



## Geopower (30 Mar 2016 às 17:23)

Geopower disse:


> já chove fraco.


passou a chuva moderada. 16,5*C e em descida. Céu encoberto. Vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Candy (30 Mar 2016 às 17:24)

Muita chuva e vento forte com rajadas neste momento!


----------



## mhenriques (30 Mar 2016 às 17:31)

Caldas, grande baixa de temperatura na ultima hora, de 16.4ºC para 11.9C. Chuva fraca, vento fraco mas frio


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Mar 2016 às 17:32)

Chuva forte agora!


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mar 2016 às 17:35)

*9,6ºC!*
Chuva fraca
Vendaval: _on_


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Mar 2016 às 17:36)

Acumulou só *0,5 mm*, mesmo assim a temperatura já vai nos *10ºC* 

Rajada de 49 km/h agora


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Mar 2016 às 17:36)

*13,2°C*. Vendaval louco!

Edit: *12,6°C*


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mar 2016 às 17:40)

Embora esteja habituado a vento, não esperava tamanha intensidade de um momento para outro, pelos estalos que oiço la fora, as rajadas ja devem ter tocado nos 80 km/h.
O tempo mudou drasticamente, certamente que apanhou de surpresa os mais distraídos.
*9,4ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (30 Mar 2016 às 17:42)

Boa tarde

Por aqui ainda não chove. O vento vai aumentando de intensidade.
A temperatura também já está em queda, *15,5ºC*. 

Máxima de* 19.2ºC*
Até ao momento, mínima de *7,6ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Mar 2016 às 17:48)

Bem que mudança de tempo radical...


----------



## Gongas (30 Mar 2016 às 17:53)

Realmente que diferença no espaço de poucas horas, o céu esta cinzento, muito vento e uma descida da temperatura que já se faz sentir. A espera de chuva e quem sabe granizo.


----------



## mhenriques (30 Mar 2016 às 17:54)

Caldas, desde a ultima publicação( á cerca de 20 minutos), temp de 11.9ºC para 10.6ºC, -1.3ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Mar 2016 às 17:57)

É verdade o tempo mudou radicalmente em poucas horas, ainda ao meio-dia estava sol, e a partir das 4 da tarde, começou o vento que já sopra agora de forma moderada.
O escuro vai tomando conta do céu, a chuva já não deve demorar muito para aparecer.


----------



## DaniFR (30 Mar 2016 às 18:05)

Incrível a descida rápida da temperatura. Já vai em *11,9ºC*.

A estação de São Martinho do Bispo, mais a Norte, segue com 11,1ºC. Edit: 2 min depois: 10,2ºC


----------



## david 6 (30 Mar 2016 às 18:06)

bastante escuro a W, ela que venha


----------



## Rachie (30 Mar 2016 às 18:07)

Por aqui já choveu e o vento está a aumentar de intensidade. 

De momento 15.3°.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mar 2016 às 18:07)

*8,7ºC* e vento bem forte.
Não me espanta que no norte neve a cotas medias...


----------



## Geopower (30 Mar 2016 às 18:13)

de momento não chove em Telheiras. Obervando o radar vem ai mais. Temperatura continua em queda: 14.4ªC. Numa hora desceu cerca de 2ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Mar 2016 às 18:17)

Já chegaram os aguaceiros fracos.
Parece que o fim-de-semana também vai trazer alguma "pinga", mas não é de vinho que estou a falar
O nevoeiro desta manhã estava "teimoso" em se ir embora, persistiu até ao meio da mesma.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Mar 2016 às 18:18)

*11,9°C*. O vento está moderado. O céu não tem textura.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mar 2016 às 18:21)

Que tareia, não abranda,o que vale é que as árvores estão habituadas.
*
8,5ºC*
Vendaval
Morrinha


----------



## miguel (30 Mar 2016 às 18:28)

Aquela linha durou 2 minutos e só acumulou 0,2mm deu para molhar a estrada  o único destaque vai mesmo para a descida de temperatura, estão 13,1ºC a descer


----------



## david 6 (30 Mar 2016 às 18:29)

já começou a chuviscar, bastante escuro agora aquela linha fina está quase a chegar aqui


----------



## david 6 (30 Mar 2016 às 18:34)

já


----------



## DaniFR (30 Mar 2016 às 18:35)

Por Coimbra, chuva fraca.  *9,7ºC*
A temperatura já desceu 9,5ºC, em relação à máxima do dia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Mar 2016 às 18:42)

Ainda não parou de chover... sempre bem, com vento e nevoeiro...


----------



## david 6 (30 Mar 2016 às 18:45)

puxada a vento agora


----------



## miguel (30 Mar 2016 às 19:05)

o chão já secou da chuva dessa primeira mini linha.. Entretanto a temperatura não para de descer, estão agora 11,2ºC


----------



## david 6 (30 Mar 2016 às 19:07)

vai lançada a temperatura 10.3ºC


----------



## AnDré (30 Mar 2016 às 19:23)

*6,9ºC* em Caneças (300m de altitude). Vento forte e chuva fraca.

Em Odivelas sigo com 8,3ºC. Também vento forte e chuva fraca.


----------



## mhenriques (30 Mar 2016 às 19:29)

Caldas, segue com 9.1ºC, -1.5ºC desde a ultima publicação á cerca de 1 hora


----------



## miguel (30 Mar 2016 às 19:34)

Volta a chover fraco, temperatura a descer 10,2ºC e vento moderado  a rajada máxima foi de 43km/h

Precipitação 0,4mm


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mar 2016 às 19:45)

*8,2ºC
0,8 mm*
O vento caiu um bom bocado , sopra forte, chegou a soprar muito forte, ao ponto do exaustor ca de casa começar a rodar sozinho, por norma isso só me acontece em dias de nortada violenta. Faço ideia as rajadas que registava no telhado...


----------



## david 6 (30 Mar 2016 às 19:49)

depois da linha fina passar, acalmou a chuva, agora volta a chuviscar, vou para Lisboa agora, vou lá estar quinta e sexta e esta noite, pelo radar vou apanhar chuvinha o caminho todo até lá 

a temperatura qui já com *8.9ºC*


----------



## miguel (30 Mar 2016 às 20:05)

9,6ºC, 0,6mm

Rajada máxima 56km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Mar 2016 às 20:33)

Continua a chover muito... ouve-se bem dentro de casa e com as janelas todas fechadas... as covas das minhas árvores de fruto estão cheias. Isto acontece raramente.


----------



## miguel (30 Mar 2016 às 20:34)

Está difícil chegar a 1mm!!

0,8ºC e a chuva(chuviscos) vai dando as ultimas... este mês nem aos 20mm chega que miséria!!

9,4ºC


----------



## DaniFR (30 Mar 2016 às 20:42)

*7,8ºC* e chuva moderada.

Pólo II: *7,1mm*
Quinta da Nora: *6,6mm*
São Martinho do Bispo: *5,3mm*


----------



## Adrix (30 Mar 2016 às 20:42)

Chuva cai lentamente e estão 7,2º em Sintra


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Mar 2016 às 20:58)

Parece-me que o pós-frontal já está a começar a entrar pela área de Peniche e para sul também, não é?


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mar 2016 às 21:00)

*1 mm*,
Acumulado mensal: *34,2 mm*
Os modelos sempre a cortarem na precipitação lá fiquei abaixo da media.
*8,6ºC* estáveis.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Mar 2016 às 21:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Parece-me que o pós-frontal já está a começar a entrar pela área de Peniche e para sul também, não é?


É isso mesmo! E são estes aguaceiros que supostamente trarão neve acima de 400/600 metros, segundo o ipma...





______________________________________
Entretanto, a temperatura está estagnada nos *10,2°C*. Não chove e o vento está nulo.


----------



## Rachie (30 Mar 2016 às 21:18)

11.8° e a descer.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Mar 2016 às 21:29)

Primeiros aguaceiros fortes do pós-frontal a chegar agora...


----------



## david 6 (30 Mar 2016 às 21:30)

apanhei chuva desde a Fajarda até Benavente depois acalmou e depois voltei a apanhar mas foi uns chuviscos já depois do Porto Alto até


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Mar 2016 às 21:30)

Parte da chuvada já passou por aqui, o acumulado até agora devia de ter superado os 5 mm, as beiras dos telhados vão pingando, mas de momento já não chove.


----------



## david 6 (30 Mar 2016 às 21:32)

david 6 disse:


> apanhei chuva desde a Fajarda até Benavente depois acalmou e depois voltei a apanhar mas foi uns chuviscos já depois do Porto Alto até


 
à saida da A1 para Vialonga +ou- agora por Lisboa não chove

PS: não conseguia enviar a mensagem toda junta Oo


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Mar 2016 às 21:36)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Primeiros aguaceiros fortes do pós-frontal a chegar agora...


Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Mar 2016 às 21:55)

Agora é aquela parte do evento em que a temperatura vai andar a oscilar conforme a passagem de aguaceiros. Sigo com *9,6°C *e vento fraco.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Mar 2016 às 22:11)

Isto por aqui está muito agreste... chuva torrencial e vento forte agora!


----------



## fhff (30 Mar 2016 às 22:23)

Por Colares sigo com 7,8ºC e windchill de 6ºC. Muito desconfortável.


----------



## miguel (30 Mar 2016 às 23:01)

Terminado o mini evento...acumulados 1,0mm o total do mês ficou com  19,4mm o pior Março desde os últimos 6 anos

Estão 9,7ºC e vai ficar a madrugada nisto com ligeira subida


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mar 2016 às 23:31)

Dados de hoje:

Minima: *8,2ºC*
Máxima: *18,1ºC*
Acumulado: *1,3 mm
*
Foi um dia interessante, basicamente com "duas caras." da acalmia  e abafado, o dia tornou-se muito ventoso e gelado.

O vento sopra com intensidade, e manter-se-á desse modo ao longo do dia de amanhã.
A temperatura maxima de amanhã deve ser bastante fresca, terminando assim um ciclo com as três máximas consecutivas mais altas do presente mês.

28/03/2016: *17,9ºC*
29/03/2016: *18,8ºC*
30/03/2016: *18,1ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Mar 2016 às 00:00)

Sigo com *9,5°C*. Tudo calmo.
Perspetiva-se um belo dia de instabilidade no domingo. Veremos no que dá...


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Mar 2016 às 01:27)

Temperatura chegou aos *7,5ºC* pelas 20h20, fazendo a mínima do dia, interessante para um final de Março.

Acumulado de* 2,3 mm* no último dia de chuva de Março

Rajada máxima de *66 km/h*

A passagem da frente foi o pico mínimo da pressão atmosférica, agora sobe rapidamente.

Temperatura sobe agora, perto dos 10ºC, apesar da aparente ser 6ºC.


----------



## criz0r (31 Mar 2016 às 01:38)

Boa noite, o evento de ontem deixou por aqui uma "enxurrada" de 2mm . Desiludiu-me um pouco porque estava sinceramente à espera de uns 5mm pelo menos mas não passou de algumas pingas mais grossas e vento por vezes forte. Vamos ver se algum aguaceiro que passe por aqui me deixa algum acumulado até o mês terminar. 
Neste momento não chove mas já pingou um pouco à 5m atrás e vejo qualquer coisa a vir de Lisboa, actuais 9,6ºC estagnados.


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Mar 2016 às 02:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> *1 mm*,
> Acumulado mensal: *34,2 mm*
> Os modelos sempre a cortarem na precipitação lá fiquei abaixo da media.
> *8,6ºC* estáveis.


Como é que é possível eu mais do dobro do teu acumulado mensal


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2016 às 09:18)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Como é que é possível eu mais do dobro do teu acumulado mensal



Como tenho dito vários vezes muitas células ou mesmo simples manchas de precipitação foram constantemente passando ao lado.
Dados de outras estações.

Bombeiros de Cascais(Pampilheira): *38 mm*
Praia de São Pedro do Estoril: *24 mm*
Parede,Cascais: *49 mm*
Praia Grande, Sintra: *11 mm*!!
Linhó,Sintra: *55 mm*
Galamares, Sintra: *57 mm*
Nova-Oeiras: *53 mm*


----------



## vitamos (31 Mar 2016 às 09:27)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Como é que é possível eu mais do dobro do teu acumulado mensal


Além de poder haver outras variantes a questão principal pode ser: Que estação estás a usar para os acumulados na tua localização?
 É que olhando para a tua assinatura eu diria que provavelmente nenhuma (são estações próximas). Se são outras estações estás a referir o acumulado sempre da mesma? Se não for, então os dados deixam de fazer qualquer sentido...


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2016 às 09:46)

Nem tinha reparado nesse pormenor na assinatura, bem visto, usar alternadamente uma estação consoante a posição do evento não faz sentido, basicamente é como eu usar os 15 mm provenientes de uma célula que passou por Cascais, enquanto Alcabideche teve apenas 1mm, mas assumo os 15 mm  como " meus " e vão logo para o acumulado mensal de Alcabideche. Tenta usar sempre uma única estação, pelo menos no acumulado.
Nota: A estação de Barcarena é daquelas que conta precipitação a mais quando está vento, convém ter atenção a esses pormenores.


----------



## bmelo (31 Mar 2016 às 09:53)

Chove bem na zona da Póvoa de Santa Iria, Vialonga, Alverca...


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2016 às 10:21)

caiu um aguaceiro em Lisboa ha uns minutos e agora está a cair outro, sai aguaceiros bem fresquinhos


----------



## miguel (31 Mar 2016 às 12:31)

Boas

Mínima de 8,7ºC

Esta manhã tem caído aguaceiros fracos que nada acumula, neste momento cai outro aguaceiro.
13,1ºC e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## Candy (31 Mar 2016 às 13:04)

Boas,
Por Peniche a manhã foi de aguaceiros. Ainda há pouco caiu um bom peso de água. 
Vento moderado com rajadas bem generosas. Sente-se bastante frio.


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Mar 2016 às 13:28)

Boas!
Por aqui estão *14,3°C *e o céu está pouco nublado por cumulus. A mínima ainda chegou aos *8,2°C*.


----------



## miguel (31 Mar 2016 às 13:55)

Os aguaceiros que caíram nada vieram alterar a contabilidade de mês... Termina com 19,4mm chover isto ou nada é quase igual... Abril que venha e pelo menos promete bastante chuva na primeira metade...

Sigo com 14,9ºC e vento moderado


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Mar 2016 às 14:10)

Boa tarde. Tive aguaceiros fortes até ás 11h30. Depois o tempo abriu com o sol radioso e uma temperatura agradável. Agora voltou a fechar...


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mar 2016 às 17:49)

A noite por aqui ainda foi regada por aguaceiros, mas o dia acordou logo com sol, e que ainda se mantém.
O vento ainda continua a soprar de forma moderada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Mar 2016 às 18:05)

vitamos disse:


> Além de poder haver outras variantes a questão principal pode ser: Que estação estás a usar para os acumulados na tua localização?
> É que olhando para a tua assinatura eu diria que provavelmente nenhuma (são estações próximas). Se são outras estações estás a referir o acumulado sempre da mesma? Se não for, então os dados deixam de fazer qualquer sentido...





jonas_87 disse:


> Nem tinha reparado nesse pormenor na assinatura, bem visto, usar alternadamente uma estação consoante a posição do evento não faz sentido, basicamente é como eu usar os 15 mm provenientes de uma célula que passou por Cascais, enquanto Alcabideche teve apenas 1mm, mas assumo os 15 mm  como " meus " e vão logo para o acumulado mensal de Alcabideche. Tenta usar sempre uma única estação, pelo menos no acumulado.
> Nota: A estação de Barcarena é daquelas que conta precipitação a mais quando está vento, convém ter atenção a esses pormenores.



Sim é verdade os meus dados de precipitação deste mês são os piores. A estação do Cacém deixou de acumular no inicio do mês, por isso passei automaticamente para a estação de Barcarena. A estação da Amadora já está off por isso não considerei nenhum valor. Por isso fiquei com a de Barcarena, relembro que tive dois dias com precipitação que denominei "estranha", como o jonas diz, parece que em dias de vento há anomalias. Mas mesmo assim, acompanhei apenas os dados de Barcarena, a estação de Belas tem acumulado valores tipo 240 mm diários o que é logo inválido... Acho que deve haver uma anomalia por excesso de uns 10 mm, quanto a isso não posso dizer nada, tenho mesmo de arranjar uma estação minha


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Mar 2016 às 18:10)

Mínima de *7,9ºC* e máxima de *14,9ºC*

Rajada de 50 km/h

Acumulado de 1mm, afinal hoje é que é o último dia de chuva


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2016 às 22:30)

Boa noite, 

T. Mínima: 8,5 graus
T. Máxima: 13,7 graus 

Como esperado,  boa descida da máxima.Dia ventoso.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Abr 2016 às 01:09)

Como esperado, o mês ficou *2ºC *abaixo da média  Tem sido uma viagem estranha desde Janeiro (com anomalia de +2ºC), Fevereiro sem qualquer anomalia e Março (com anomalia de -2ºC), pelo que posso até dizer que houve uma alteração quase mínima nas temperaturas desde o início do ano. 

Vamos ver como se porta Abril!


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Abr 2016 às 01:13)

Boas!
Por agora, sigo com *9,8°C*. A noite segue calma...


----------



## criz0r (1 Abr 2016 às 01:28)

Boa noite, e o mês de Março aqui no meu pluviómetro improvisado ficou-se pelos 47,6mm bem abaixo do mês anterior. Vamos ver o que Abril águas-mil nos vai trazer mas estes primeiros dias já animam aqui o nosso Fórum. De momento tudo calmo, vento nulo, céu limpo e 10,1ºC.


----------



## Yannick (25 Abr 2016 às 10:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa madrugada.
> 
> Entretanto surgiu nova estação amadora junto à serra, mais especificamente proximo da aldeia de  Ulgueira , fica ali entre o entrocamento do cabo da roca e Almoçageme.
> A estação está a uma cota 235 mts, os dados actuais relevam que a mesma ainda deve ser alvo de algumas calibrações/afinações. Ainda assim, de qualquer dos modos o aparecimento de uma estação é sempre uma boa noticia, cabe a nós estarmos atentos para ver se apresenta dados correctos, caso contrario será mais uma a fazer número.
> ...



Bom dia,

Fui eu quem instalou esta estação, e sim no inicio pus a dentro de casa, queria ver a evoluiçao da temperatura interior de dia, a noite e com a lareira a bombar. Ja esta fora no terreno ha tipo 1 mes, e parece estar a funcionar bem. Esta sempre uns graus mais frios do que Colares e por ai, mas a partida é normal por estar na Ulgueira. Em termos de vento, o sitio onde vivo é bastante abrigado, e a estação esta tambem na horta que é um bocado protegida, nao havera rajadas recordes. Nao fiz nenhuma calibraçao.

Qualquer sugestão digam, bom 25 de abril a todos !
Abraço


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Abr 2016 às 14:10)

Yannick disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Fui eu quem instalou esta estação, e sim no inicio pus a dentro de casa, queria ver a evoluiçao da temperatura interior de dia, a noite e com a lareira a bombar. Ja esta fora no terreno ha tipo 1 mes, e parece estar a funcionar bem. Esta sempre uns graus mais frios do que Colares e por ai, mas a partida é normal por estar na Ulgueira. Em termos de vento, o sitio onde vivo é bastante abrigado, e a estação esta tambem na horta que é um bocado protegida, nao havera rajadas recordes. Nao fiz nenhuma calibraçao.
> 
> ...



Boas Yannick,

Bem vindo aqui ao forum.
Curioso, no mês passado cheguei a espreitar ver se via a estação, mas acabei por não ver, assim já percebo a razão.
Passo constantemente por aí de bicicleta e noto que  faz pouco vento. Tu aí não tens influencia da nortada da linha de costa e vertente sul da serra, que provoca então a nortada violenta  como por exemplo mais para os lados Biscaia / Figueira do Guincho, se tivesses lá a estação acredito que terias rajadas bem violentas. Sim quanto à temperatura é normal, durante o dia está mais fresco aí comparando com Colares, factor altitude não dá hipotese, à noite a inversão térmica do vale de Colares faz com que esteja mais frio do que aí, em Ulgueira.

Cumprimentos


----------

